# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for 7th September 2015 round.<==



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Dear All,

As next round is going to take place on 7th september (first Monday of each month). Share your knowledge and help each other.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As next round is going to take place on 7th september (first Monday of each month). Share your knowledge and help each other.


Hi, 

Thanks for creating this tread. I am hoping that i will receive an invite in the next round, now praying we don have to many 65 and above pointers in my occupation


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

And hopefully an invitation for Developer Programmers (261312) with 60 points who submitted EOI in April. Been waiting since April


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hope some one creates a thread 

_EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for 4th Jan 2016 round._

I will start putting comments there. Because I think I belong to that round they way DIBP is moving ahead with Invites.

Sorry guys, not trying to criticise anything. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Waiting..................*

i cant belive that August round is finished with out any updates in the immigration site. Is there any thing creepy going on. I was expecting an update from DIBP atleast in this week how many visas are issued up to know. I have applied for 261313 in the month end of April with 60pts. Hopefull i might get invited atleast in september. Long waiting a head.

Can we make a conclusion that the EOIs issued upto now is only for 70 and 65 pointers?
How many invitations will be issued for each occupation in every round? How can we know this?

Thanks for the response in advance to the expats for the reply.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Hope some one creates a thread
> 
> _EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for 4th Jan 2016 round._
> 
> ...


Dear Sir,

I can understand your feelings but we cannot do anything. We all are in one boat. When time will come no one knows. Its matter of destiny now!


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> i cant belive that August round is finished with out any updates in the immigration site. Is there any thing creepy going on. I was expecting an update from DIBP atleast in this week how many visas are issued up to know. I have applied for 261313 in the month end of April with 60pts. Hopefull i might get invited atleast in september. Long waiting a head.
> 
> Can we make a conclusion that the EOIs issued upto now is only for 70 and 65 pointers?
> How many invitations will be issued for each occupation in every round? How can we know this?
> ...



Dear sir,

My points are 65 and still not received invitation. So, we cannot conclude that only 65/70 received invitation.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rev1198 said:


> And hopefully an invitation for Developer Programmers (261312) with 60 points who submitted EOI in April. Been waiting since April



hey I am also with you I applied on 19 april for 261311-Analyst programmer
keep in touch and let em know if you get invite
thanks


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello all,

i have submitted my EOI on 21st July for the occupation 233512 189 (60 points). Waiting for September 7th Invitation round.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> hey I am also with you I applied on 19 april for 261311-Analyst programmer
> keep in touch and let em know if you get invite
> thanks


Sure.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI on 21st July for the occupation 233512 189 (60 points). Waiting for September 7th Invitation round.:fingerscrossed:


Did not get invited for August round, finger-cross for September round. :fingerscrossed:

I am a bit tired of the lack of information on DIBP website. EOI detail is in my signature.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Has anyone applied for 489 (FS) visa?


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Did not get invited for August round, finger-cross for September round. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am a bit tired of the lack of information on DIBP website. EOI detail is in my signature.


is it easier to get under auditor compared to gen accountant? i got certified as general accountant and im considering getting reassessed as an auditor, not sure if i should just wait for my general acc eoi to get through..


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

EOI submitted on June 8th 2015, ANZSCO CODE 261313


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

60 points


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

finger crossed for 7th sep


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> EOI submitted on June 8th 2015, ANZSCO CODE 261313


With how many points did you applied. August round has been finished and if you are in the race with 60pts like me we have to wait until next round. dont loose hopes good time is a head.


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

finger crossed for 7th sep


----------



## HappySimon (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi friends,

Does anyone know who have gotten an invite for 233612 Petroleum Engineer with 60 points this round? when was the lastest submitting date for the invite?

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 24 July 2015, and did not get an invite this round. Could I get the invite next round?

Many thanks.

Best wishes for all to get invite next round.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

As now its is written SUBMITTED in status, what will they write when they send invitation?
Would they write INVITED?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

I have applied with 60 points


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> As now its is written SUBMITTED in status, what will they write when they send invitation?
> Would they write INVITED?


Yes Your status would update to 'INVITED'


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for creating this thread. 

It's been a long day for me to accept the bleeding truth that the backlog of 60 pointers hasn't moved any further at all. What a disappointment. 

However, being pessimistic is not going to do any good to the invitation. So let's hope for the best, finger crossed for everyone.

I'm under general accountant with 60 points, EOI submitted on 29 April.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for informative discussion...just putting my question again, is it possible to submit multiple EOIs using the same email address?..I have seen few threads where people say that we should use different email address while submitting multiple EOIs...is that true?..if yes, then whats the logic behind it?.
Cheers


----------



## panicking (Jul 18, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Did not get invited for August round, finger-cross for September round. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am a bit tired of the lack of information on DIBP website. EOI detail is in my signature.


Hi Hung,
You should have received the invitation. Changiabove from: "EOI Invitations Eagerly awaited for August 2015" page 68-69, he applied for External auditor mid july and already got his invitation. 

By the way, I will get my SA from CPA for auditor tomorrow with 60pts, do you think I will have chance for September round ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I did not get invited for August round and now waiting for the September round. 
I am applying with 60 points as well, does anyone think I will get invited for September round?
The invitation round once a month sucks. 

-----
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Nominated -190 |External Auditor - 221213

Health check: 18-09-2014
PTE-A Test Result: 23-06-2015 Overall: 78
CA Re-assessment applied: 25-06-2015
CA Positive Result: 02-07-2015
EOI 189 Submitted: 12-07-2015 (60 points)
EOI 190 Submitted: 23-07-2015 (65 points)
EOI Invite: XX-XX-2015
App. submitted: XX-XX-2015
PCC | Documents uploaded: XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant: XX-XX-2015


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys..thanks for creating this threat.. I lodged eoi on 3rd august for external auditor with 60 points. Can anyone shed lights what are my chances to get invited next round?


----------



## Archie K (Aug 4, 2015)

*Archie*

Hi All
Does anyone know what are my chances of getting an invitation in september 2015 with:

points : 60
subclass : 189
skill : Systems Analyst
EOI Date : June 27th

Also, my ACS Skills assessment expires in February 2016 and my Temporary Resident Visa expires in November 2015. If I dont get invite before October I have to leave Australia. Then what will happen if skills assessment expires before receiving an invitation?

Appreciate your replies in advance.


Thanking you
Archie


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Archie K said:


> Hi All
> Does anyone know what are my chances of getting an invitation in september 2015 with:
> 
> points : 60
> ...


As per my analysis in the August round invitations to EOI's with 65+ points from 18th April till 17th June were sent(presumably). Going by the trend in the september round 65+ EOIs for next 2 months i.e roughly till 15-20 August should get invites. Hence backlog for 65 points would almost be cleared by then. 
From the October round, EOIs with 60 points should also be getting invites as per me.


----------



## Archie K (Aug 4, 2015)

So, what if there are more people applying with 65 or above points in between aug 4 to oct? do they still consider ppl with 60 points?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Archie K said:


> So, what if there are more people applying with 65 or above points in between aug 4 to oct? do they still consider ppl with 60 points?


As per the process, the higher points get invitation first. So suppose 65 pointers till 15th August get invited, then in the october round all the 65+ pointers from 16th Aug till Oct will be invited. Only after that , 60 pointers on chronological order will get invited.


----------



## Archie K (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply, that answers my query


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Does any one with 489 FS visa ?


----------



## gurpreetsyngh (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All, 

Does anybody know about last date for which invitations have been sent for Developer Programmer(261312) for 60 pointers.?

I have submitted EOI on 11th April but still not received invite


----------



## mavaniamit (Apr 29, 2015)

I have applied for for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Anyone has received invitation for this code.

Please help.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* ~*~*~*~*~*

ACS - 25-Jun-2015
PTE - L - 82/ R - 65 / S - 79 / W - 71
EOI - Submitted on 21-July-2015 189 - 60 Points , 190 (NSW) - 65 Points
Invitation - :confused2:


----------



## sukhjindersaini86 (Jul 10, 2015)

is updating acs in skillselect will effect date of effect and queue.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

my EOI date of effect is 12 July @60 points for 263312. what are my chances in the next round? there is no information on DIBP website on the last invitation round.

I just need more clarity cos i was quite disappointed on the 3rd. EA took like forever to give me a positive assessment, now i have to contend with people that have more points. Just sad really.


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm in the queue with 60 point for 189. code: 263111, lodged EOI on July 30th.

By the way there was a google spreadsheet showing EOI backlog. under which topic can we access it?

Thank you


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would like to share my information as well. 

EOI submitted 189 - 11/05/2015 with 60 points as Accountant General 221111
EOI submitted 190 - 24/07/2015 with 65 points

No invitation on 3rd August yet.


----------



## pranavkat (Aug 4, 2015)

Job Code - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI - Submitted on 17-July-2015 189 - 60 Points


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi PEOPLE, 

Re posting here in this thread.

The following r my E0I details ,
EOI Date-18-Mar-2015
Code-261112(Systems Analyst)
EOI Points-60

4.5 months gone after launch of my EOI, Now that the 3rd Aug 2015 invitation is over, We all are aware that 261112- 60 pointers where not invited in this second round for the FY2015-16. I could notice from this forum that very few systems analyst where invited that too who had 65+ EOI points. It was mentioned that 261112 invitation is under pro rata basis !!! So if every round 70&65 high pointers are only considered for invitation , then all 60 pointers may have tough time to receive the invites because as every month passes by, We may have more and more 65&70 pointers lodging the EOI. Do this means we do not have any other option other than increasing our EOI points i.e basically thru PTE or the partner skills ? 

Members can you pls put in your opinion regarding this and how can we overcome this hurdle
or do we opt for 190 visa rather than waiting for 189 without any timelines ?


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

I am also waiting for Sep round. Hope to get invitation on Sep-7th.
__________________________________________
27 Jan 2015 - ACS applied under 261313
30 Jan 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
27 Mar 2015 - Got IELTS results (L:7, R:8, W:6.5, S:7)
7 Apr 2015 - Submitted EOI with 60 points under 189


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I hope ICT System Analysts of 65 pointers are more chances to get invitation during the August mid to October. 
As per the forum discussions.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

dawn1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope ICT System Analysts of 65 pointers are more chances to get invitation during the August mid to October.
> As per the forum discussions.


Can anyone please guide me how to open a new thread or a write a comment from mobile app


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

777k said:


> Hi PEOPLE,
> 
> Re posting here in this thread.
> 
> ...


Sir only these are the solutions... which u wrote.


----------



## jagadabhiy (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,
I am crossing 32 on Sep 6th, and the invitation round is on 7th Sep where I will be loosing 5 points which makes my total to 55. Do I need to update my EOI?


----------



## jagadabhiy (Aug 4, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As next round is going to take place on 7th september (first Monday of each month). Share your knowledge and help each other.


Hi All,

As of now I have 60 points for 261313 and by next round i.e 7th Sep I am crossing 32 and will loose 5 points . Do I need to update EOI or Is it going to update automatically.

Anyway I am going to take PTE again. Please let me know your suggestions.


Thanks
Raj


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes it will get automatically reduced..so better take pte for a higher score and update ur EOI


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

jagadabhiy said:


> Hi,
> I am crossing 32 on Sep 6th, and the invitation round is on 7th Sep where I will be loosing 5 points which makes my total to 55. Do I need to update my EOI?


33 or 32?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys. Need your valuable opinion. I lodged my eoi on 3rd august for external auditor with 60 points. Can anyone shed lights what are my chances to get invited in next round please?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> Hi guys. Need your valuable opinion. I lodged my eoi on 3rd august for external auditor with 60 points. Can anyone shed lights what are my chances to get invited in next round please?


Probably the October round man. With luck you will get it next round.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. Need your valuable opinion. I lodged my eoi on 3rd august for external auditor with 60 points. Can anyone shed lights what are my chances to get invited in next round please?
> ...


Thanks for your input


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

What is the last "date of effect" (for 60 pointers, 65 pointers )received for software engineer after august 3rd invite round?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 21-07-2015. My relevant experience is counted from Sept 2010. So at the time of EOI submission my relevant exp is 4 yrs and 10 months because of which I got 5 points. Now the confusion is as to when the I can be eligible to claim 10 points of my experience. Is it at the start of this sept or end at the month end


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 21-07-2015. My relevant experience is counted from Sept 2010. So at the time of EOI submission my relevant exp is 4 yrs and 10 months because of which I got 5 points. Now the confusion is as to when the I can be eligible to claim 10 points of my experience. Is it at the start of this sept or end at the month end


It should be at the end of august month. But it depends on them, when their server recalculate points and update your ponts.


----------



## Kel_81 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI yesterday with 70 points. Hoping to be invited 7th September but who knows! Going to be a long month!


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Kel_81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday with 70 points. Hoping to be invited 7th September but who knows! Going to be a long month!


70 points are really very good. You have very good chances of getting EOI on 7th sep.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum. Have been following the posts and thought I can get more insight on the process

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
ANZSCO Code: 261111 – ICT Business Analyst 
ACS Skill Assesment Applied - 12 May 2015
ACS +Ve Result Received - 19th May 2015
IELTS: 27 Jun 2015 - Score R: 8, L: 8, W: 7.5, S: 7.5 Overall Band Score : 8 
EOI: Submitted on 21st July 2015 with (60 points)

Any advise from experts if I can expect invite in September 2015 Round?

Thank you everyone for sharing information.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

So the skill select Website is finally updated with the 6th July round results.
Looks like they have just divided each of the 3 prorate occupations by 12 to ensure invitations are sent throughout the year.
Although a good move as this will ensure that people with high points who submit their application during the end of the financial year will be invited same month but the move may be bad for 60 pointers who may need to wait longer for an invite.

So there would be the below no. of invitations every month for each of the prorated occupations....
OCCUPATION TOTAL SEATS INVITATION PER MONTH
Accountants 2525 210 
Software and Applications Programmers 5364 447 
ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1536 128 

From my thinking the situation will hit the BUSINESS ANALYST people the most as the no. of invitations per month is very less.
so only the highest pointers maybe 65 and above would be invited. Next would be accountants and then programmers.
It would be best for accountants and analysts to try to increase their points somehow else would be very difficult to get an invite soon.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Considering the status update on the Skill Select Website - invitation rounds, cut off scores and the pro rata system implemented presumably I should not expect to be selected in the September 2015 round. Rather might have to wait until end of the year.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> So the skill select Website is finally updated with the 6th July round results.
> Looks like they have just divided each of the 3 prorate occupations by 12 to ensure invitations are sent throughout the year.
> Although a good move as this will ensure that people with high points who submit their application during the end of the financial year will be invited same month but the move may be bad for 60 pointers who may need to wait longer for an invite.
> 
> ...




Thanks Suku1809 for the update


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Try to increase your points somehow.
with prorate basis DIBP will always invite the higher points based candidates.
I am wondering whether 60 pointers for Business Analayst role would get a chance this year.



vikaschandra said:


> Thanks Suku1809 for the update


----------



## kishansudeep (Mar 22, 2015)

What is the cut off point that received invites in August round for 261311,261312,261313?
Was there any backlogs for 65 pointers in any of these? 
What are the chances of getting an invite with 65 points on Sep 7th round for these codes?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Try to increase your points somehow.
> with prorate basis DIBP will always invite the higher points based candidates.
> I am wondering whether 60 pointers for Business Analyst role would get a chance this year.


Thanks once again for your advise. I shall try to re-take the IELTS to see if i can increase my points. 

With ACS outcome which was on 19th May 2015 the total years considered was just short of 2 months (to be more than 8 years) hence i was categorized under 5+ year but less than 8 years. 

should I get the ACS Skill reassessed since it is July 2015 and I might get 4 months added which will make 8+ years and that would give me 5 additional points?

Further if that happens and the EOI is updated it would reflect the current date making me go back couple of months. 

???:confused2:


----------



## Florenty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hii Guyz...

The site has been updated...we can now see how many 189 visas have been issued for each occupation under Occupation Ceilings...

Results for 6th July show alot of 60-pointers got invitations soo all is not lost..we just need to hang in there... 

Also gunning for the Sept round for Welfare Centre Manger....


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

EOI Submitted : 6th August 2015
VISA Subclass : 189
Points Score: 65 
ACS : Positive Assessment.
Skill Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE : 78 Overall


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi VIkas,
When filing the EOI there is an option to select the date for the current employee.
what did you select there. This field should be left blank if you are still continuing in the same company as assessed by ACS.

When you leave this blank, system would automatically add 5 points to your total points when you complete 8 Years.
If you have not done such a way I would advise you to do so immediately and update your EOI.
with additional 5 points your total score will increase so I don't think you need to go for IELTS again.

also no need to go for Reassesment from ACS as this is continuation of job for which DIBP will not need any reassessment just you can prove to DIBP that you are still working in the same company.

If at all you plan to go for re IELTS don't go for IELTS instead go for PTE which is the in thing right now and easier to score higher.



vikaschandra said:


> Thanks once again for your advise. I shall try to re-take the IELTS to see if i can increase my points.
> 
> With ACS outcome which was on 19th May 2015 the total years considered was just short of 2 months (to be more than 8 years) hence i was categorized under 5+ year but less than 8 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi VIkas,
> When filing the EOI there is an option to select the date for the current employee.
> what did you select there. This field should be left blank if you are still continuing in the same company as assessed by ACS.
> 
> ...



Sorry Suku1809 I am not very sure if the field was left blank since the EOI was submitted by the consultant on my behalf as they are handling the case for me. But for sure I will inquire about this today itself. 

This piece of information that you have shared is interesting, did not know it can be done without getting re-assessed. My current job is with the same company since last 4 years and continuing.. which would mean I can edit and have 65 Points rather than sticking with the 60. 

Thanks a ton. I shall speak to my consultant right away.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

If he has not selected it as blank tell him to do so immediately.
this will not affect your points as of now if you still not completed 8 years till now.
but as soon as system changes your points your date of effect will also change to that date.
but no need to worry as with 65 points you have a higher chance of being invited earlier.



vikaschandra said:


> Sorry Suku1809 I am not very sure if the field was left blank since the EOI was submitted by the consultant on my behalf as they are handling the case for me. But for sure I will inquire about this today itself.
> 
> This piece of information that you have shared is interesting, did not know it can be done without getting re-assessed. My current job is with the same company since last 4 years and continuing.. which would mean I can edit and have 65 Points rather than sticking with the 60.
> 
> Thanks a ton. I shall speak to my consultant right away.


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys.. can anyone tell me my chances for September round?
EOI date: 8th July 2015
Subclass: 189
Code: 2631
Points: 60

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Probably the October round man. With luck you will get it next round.


Hi, mate, 

I think it is either an invitation on 7/09 or never, provided the new information disclosed on their website... 299 invitations were gone on 6/07... likely another 300 were gone on 3/08...

Probably another 300 would be gone on 07/09....

If you did not get the invitation on 07/09, it is likely that they will implement pro rata policy to auditors as well, and only those with 65+ points would be invited...


Sorry....

I submitted mine with 60 points as auditor on 24/07... I face the same situation. 

Let's hope for the best


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

faizan93 said:


> Hi guys.. can anyone tell me my chances for September round?
> EOI date: 8th July 2015
> Subclass: 189
> Code: 2631
> ...


to be direct it quite impossible for you to get an invite in sep because their is a big backlog og 60 pts .I suppose ,probably it will take 2-3 rounds to clear up the 60 pointers backlog,..as of now it is cleared till march 30 2015..lastly it all depends on luck.....have a good day!


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> to be direct it quite impossible for you to get an invite in sep because their is a big backlog og 60 pts .I suppose ,probably it will take 2-3 rounds to clear up the 60 pointers backlog,..as of now it is cleared till march 30 2015..lastly it all depends on luck.....have a good day!


that backlog is for 2613 and other prorate occupations i guess. my code is 2631 and i was asking if anyone have estimate cut off date for non prorate occupations.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Suku1809 it is me again I just checked the EOI form that was submitted.
currently the total experience point that is claimed is for 

first Job: 
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 01/08/2007
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 31/10/2008

Second Job
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 03/12/2008
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 09/08/2011

Third Job 
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 14/08/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) - left blank

the total months that i computed from the duration claimed comes to 98 months till date as it has come to be 8 year and 1.5 months

does my point automatically become 65?

sorry for bothering you.. just inquisitive


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi VIkas,
> When filing the EOI there is an option to select the date for the current employee.
> what did you select there. This field should be left blank if you are still continuing in the same company as assessed by ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Suku1809 it is me again I just checked the EOI form that was submitted.
currently the total experience point that is claimed is for 

first Job: 
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 01/08/2007
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 31/10/2008

Second Job
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 03/12/2008
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 09/08/2011

Third Job 
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 14/08/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) - left blank

the total months that i computed from the duration claimed comes to 98 months till date as it has come to be 8 year and 1.5 months

does my point automatically become 65?

sorry for bothering you.. just inquisitive


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
As your date of first job is 01 aug 2007 it should be auto updated by now. Can you check your total points in EOI is it still showing 60 points. If yes maybe it will update in September.
also I hope you marked your earlier experience before Aug 2007 as non relevant. and only marked the experience assessed by ACS as relevant. after skills met date.
I hope you are clear on that rule part.



vikaschandra said:


> Hi Suku1809 it is me again I just checked the EOI form that was submitted.
> currently the total experience point that is claimed is for
> 
> first Job:
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> As your date of first job is 01 aug 2007 it should be auto updated by now. Can you check your total points in EOI is it still showing 60 points. If yes maybe it will update in September.
> also I hope you marked your earlier experience before Aug 2007 as non relevant. and only marked the experience assessed by ACS as relevant. after skills met date.
> I hope you are clear on that rule part.


Yes i did not include the experience prior to Aug 2007 did enter it on eoi but marked is as not relevant as per ACS. hence would be counting only from 01/08/2007 on wards. 

I shall check if the points by any chance have been updated and let you know as well. 

thank you once again. It is pretty clear now.


----------



## faizan93 (Aug 2, 2015)

faizan93 said:


> that backlog is for 2613 and other prorate occupations i guess. my code is 2631 and i was asking if anyone have estimate cut off date for non prorate occupations.


anyone??


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Hi Friends, 
And idea when they are going to update the stats of past invitation. Its very tough to speculate without official information and not sure why they are not updating on website.


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

I am facing the same issue as well. A friend of mine who lodged his eoi under auditor with 65 points got invited 3/8. I am lodging my eoi under auditor as well with 60 points. I hope the number in August is not 300 like July period.


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Probably lot of accounting lodged under auditor as well. So with 60 points we have a smaller chance. I am in the same issue.


Nathankong said:


> Hi, mate,
> 
> I think it is either an invitation on 7/09 or never, provided the new information disclosed on their website... 299 invitations were gone on 6/07... likely another 300 were gone on 3/08...
> 
> ...


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Snova said:


> I am facing the same issue as well. A friend of mine who lodged his eoi under auditor with 65 points got invited 3/8. I am lodging my eoi under auditor as well with 60 points. I hope the number in August is not 300 like July period.


When are you going to apply for external auditor? I am in the same boat applied EOI on 11/5/2015 with 60 points in General Accountant.


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know about Taxation Accountant? I have applied EOI on 11/5/2015 in General Accountant 221111 but did not received invitation on 3rd August.

What are the chances if I apply under Taxation Accountant or external accountant?


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> When are you going to apply for external auditor? I am in the same boat applied EOI on 11/5/2015 with 60 points in General Accountant.


I lodged my EOI under auditor on 12/7 with 60 points. But looking at the numbers on July result is scaring me. Yeah September or never is the right words as I think the allocation number will finish by September or October.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> And idea when they are going to update the stats of past invitation. Its very tough to speculate without official information and not sure why they are not updating on website.


Hi did you check this link - latest update

SkillSelect – 6 July 2015 Round Results


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Nathankong said:


> Hi, mate,
> 
> I think it is either an invitation on 7/09 or never, provided the new information disclosed on their website... 299 invitations were gone on 6/07... likely another 300 were gone on 3/08...
> 
> ...


I am quite surprised to look at the figures. It is possible that at least 300 invites will be issued during August round.

Now let's look at the number: 

- From 19 June to 6 July round: visa date of effect cleared from 9 May to 15 June (37 days in total). There fore 299/37 ~ 8 EOI submitted per day during this period.

- From 6 July to 3 August: visa date of effect cleared minimum 20 days (15 June to perhaps 5 July). Assuming 15 EOI submitted per day (worst case scenario assuming that EA is growing in popularity) during this period, there could be up to 15*20=300 invites issued for August round.

Bottom line: I am very worried too, submitted on 10 July with 60pts. I will pray for all of us to get invited this September round. Otherwise, the chances is very slim.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

helloo mates,

i have submitted EOI with 60 points for 263111 Network and System Engineer on 31st July, can I expect invite in September round? if not when to expect then?

Much thanks


----------



## Esi (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi

Does any one know what's the cutoff date for 2613 with 65 points?

Thanks


----------



## Archie K (Aug 4, 2015)

yes, 100% possible in sept. As there will be very few Networks n Systems Engineers.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, i am hoping same. lets see where it leads


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Last round they had considered till July 30th for 65 and above
Last know for 60 is April 1st


Regards
Afdal




Esi said:


> Hi
> 
> Does any one know what's the cutoff date for 2613 with 65 points?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As next round is going to take place on 7th september (first Monday of each month). Share your knowledge and help each other.


The first working day of the month happened to be a monday in the last two rounds. Just have a look at the calendar and you'll know. It could be that the next round will be on the 1st of September which is tuesday and a working day.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Please does anyone know the date of effect for the 3rd August invitation round for other non pro-rata occupations? I would like to at least keep the hope alive. for 7 September round


----------



## apaegee (Jul 31, 2015)

*Apaegee*

Eagerly waiting for invitation. 

13/05/2014 - ACS Outcome
11/07/2015 - IELTS with 7 in each module
31/07/2015 - EOI Submitted with 60 points (263111)
XX/XX/XXXX - EOI invitation


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I am quite surprised to look at the figures. It is possible that at least 300 invites will be issued during August round.
> 
> Now let's look at the number:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details. Actually by looking at your scenario now I am about to loose my hope as well  eoi 3 august EA


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You may be right for August. But the first working day for July was a Wednesday. 1st of Jul was a Wednesday. unless 1,2 and 3 were holidays in Aus I don't understand what you want to say here.
Don't spread false hopes here bro.....even a small joke can spread widespread panic here. I request you to just double check your facts before posting.

Cheers.



umairyc said:


> The first working day of the month happened to be a monday in the last two rounds. Just have a look at the calendar and you'll know. It could be that the next round will be on the 1st of September which is tuesday and a working day.


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, mate, it seems you lodged your EOI pretty early... How did not they give you the invitation on 3/08... 

I know a friend who received the invation, and he lodged his EOI with 60 points under auditor on 6/07





Snova said:


> I lodged my EOI under auditor on 12/7 with 60 points. But looking at the numbers on July result is scaring me. Yeah September or never is the right words as I think the allocation number will finish by September or October.


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> You may be right for August. But the first working day for July was a Wednesday. 1st of Jul was a Wednesday. unless 1,2 and 3 were holidays in Aus I don't understand what you want to say here.
> Don't spread false hopes here bro.....even a small joke can spread widespread panic here. I request you to just double check your facts before posting.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, mate. I think this guy has his point... No one is 100% sure what is the actual policy here... There is a chance that he could be right: July is a special month... They need to make a few announcements before actually implementing the changes. So it is possible that they have to postpone the round in July to 6/07, while making a series of announcements on 01/07.

So I will not be surprised if I received invitation on 01/09


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
I think it would be much easier for the immigration deptt. to have the invitation rounds on a fixed schedule.
Having it on the first Monday of the month would be much easier to track and usually it follows the same pattern like it used to last year.
I would be very happy for you if you get it on 01/09 but 07/09 seems more realistic.

All the best mate and hope that they update the website sooner than last time and not keep everyone in suspense.



Nathankong said:


> Hi, mate. I think this guy has his point... No one is 100% sure what is the actual policy here... There is a chance that he could be right: July is a special month... They need to make a few announcements before actually implementing the changes. So it is possible that they have to postpone the round in July to 6/07, while making a series of announcements on 01/07.
> 
> So I will not be surprised if I received invitation on 01/09


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> I think it would be much easier for the immigration deptt. to have the invitation rounds on a fixed schedule.
> Having it on the first Monday of the month would be much easier to track and usually it follows the same pattern like it used to last year.
> I would be very happy for you if you get it on 01/09 but 07/09 seems more realistic.
> ...




Thanks a lot, mate! fingers crossed!

Wish the best luck too!


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Keeda, Suku1809

I've been invited in June and i have few days to lodged visa application and i am working on to arrange the money for the payment.

My question to you guys is

If i let go this first Visa invitation expiry would by date of effect for EOI will be changed?
or will it be the same like original EOU submission( date of effect date)

my original EOI date of effect is 14/05

will this date changes if i let my visa invite lapse?













suku1809 said:


> hi,
> I think it would be much easier for the immigration deptt. to have the invitation rounds on a fixed schedule.
> Having it on the first Monday of the month would be much easier to track and usually it follows the same pattern like it used to last year.
> I would be very happy for you if you get it on 01/09 but 07/09 seems more realistic.
> ...


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kan7sh said:


> Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


Its too late now.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

you can very well, get your skill assessed again but does your roles matches both accountant and internal audit? are they in same unit group?

if so i think you should be okay.

BTW are you in Australia right now and onshore candidiate?




Kan7sh said:


> Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Keeda, Suku1809

I've been invited in June and i have few days to lodged visa application and i am working on to arrange the money for the payment.

My question to you guys is

If i let go this first Visa invitation expiry would by date of effect for EOI will be changed?
or will it be the same like original EOU submission( date of effect date)

my original EOI date of effect is 14/05

will this date changes if i let my visa invite lapse?


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

I am onshore candidate and i did auditing subject in my degree... Assessing degree is not an issue but I am in dilemma that whether I should submit new Eoi as an external auditor because only 1000 seats are allocated for this financial year and already 500 seats approx are gone. So if put my eoi arounf 11th aug.. Is there any chance for me?


----------



## Jairus (Aug 6, 2015)

*6.0 score invitation*

Hi,

Does anyone know when will the people have 60 score get invited?

I lodged my EOI on 11 Jul 15. I got 60 points and I ticked both 189 and 190 visa.

This is for 2613 by the way.

Anyone please advice,
Jairus


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

In MY opinion:

Assessment is not just based on your academic subjects but also your work experience, so you need to check whether your work experience is relevant to both account(gen) and auditor.

I've degree in both computers and electronic, but my entire expereicne is in computers i cannot apply under electric engineer even i have 50 % of subjects in electronic

I assume your on student visa? ar eyou claiming any points for your work exp of Aus?


I hope tis helps you a bit...















Kan7sh said:


> I am onshore candidate and i did auditing subject in my degree... Assessing degree is not an issue but I am in dilemma that whether I should submit new Eoi as an external auditor because only 1000 seats are allocated for this financial year and already 500 seats approx are gone. So if put my eoi arounf 11th aug.. Is there any chance for me?


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

++++


if you obtain a +ve assesment, you can submit mutilpel EOIs...
that is not a problem as far as i am informed.




ssingh1 said:


> In MY opinion:
> 
> Assessment is not just based on your academic subjects but also your work experience, so you need to check whether your work experience is relevant to both account(gen) and auditor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Nathankong said:


> Hi, mate, it seems you lodged your EOI pretty early... How did not they give you the invitation on 3/08...
> 
> I know a friend who received the invation, and he lodged his EOI with 60 points under auditor on 6/07


Hi mate, thanks for motivation. Yes, I am losing hope looking at the number. I should have lodged my EOI earlier but I was in overseas and somehow CA sent me a letter instead of email and I was late to lodge. If not, I could have lodged my EOI on 3/7.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Singh,
I Really am not sure about this. Sorry do not want to give any wrong advise which may raise false hope.
try searching the forum for any answers or wait for some one who already faced this experience.

All the best from my end.



ssingh1 said:


> Hi Keeda, Suku1809
> 
> I've been invited in June and i have few days to lodged visa application and i am working on to arrange the money for the payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Kan7sh said:


> Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


After looking at the number left for auditor, I am bit worried if I could be invited for September round. I lodged my EOI under auditor 60pts 12 July and considering new comers for EOI with 65+, I am bit pessimist if I could be invite. 

I had a working experience overseas as an secretary 5 years ago for 3 years work experience,. I am just wondering how we are going to prove the work experience? Should I contact my previous employer?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

faizan93 said:


> that backlog is for 2613 and other prorate occupations i guess. my code is 2631 and i was asking if anyone have estimate cut off date for non prorate occupations.


I think you ll receive invite in September round. My EOI date of effect is 11th July. ANZSCO Code is 263111 with 60 points.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

next round for sure for 2631 holders





abbasraza said:


> I think you ll receive invite in September round. My EOI date of effect is 11th July. ANZSCO Code is 263111 with 60 points.


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

for 2313. there's a huge backlog with 60 points.
2/3 months of wait at min








Jairus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know when will the people have 60 score get invited?
> 
> ...


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> You may be right for August. But the first working day for July was a Wednesday. 1st of Jul was a Wednesday. unless 1,2 and 3 were holidays in Aus I don't understand what you want to say here.
> Don't spread false hopes here bro.....even a small joke can spread widespread panic here. I request you to just double check your facts before posting.
> 
> Cheers.


You're right. My apologies.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No need for apologies my brother.

All the best for your invitation. I pray you get one soon.



umairyc said:


> You're right. My apologies.


----------



## hopefulxx (Aug 7, 2015)

ssingh1 said:


> for 2313. there's a huge backlog with 60 points.
> 2/3 months of wait at min


Hi, how do you know such information? 

My occupation is accounting and I wonder how long should I wait if I only have 60 points... I lodged my EOI in early July.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Im so nervous about the sept round.... dont know whats gonna happen.


----------



## hopefulxx (Aug 7, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I am quite surprised to look at the figures. It is possible that at least 300 invites will be issued during August round.
> 
> Now let's look at the number:
> 
> ...


wow.. we are on the same boat..

how did you get such information abt the visa date of effect that got cleared off? I am curious. Coz I want to know what is my chance here  

I lodged my EOI 60 points for Accounting back in July and still anxiously waiting and I know many people who lodged their EOI in May and still waiting for the invitation


----------



## hopefulxx (Aug 7, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> When are you going to apply for external auditor? I am in the same boat applied EOI on 11/5/2015 with 60 points in General Accountant.


Same here :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

hopefulxx said:


> wow.. we are on the same boat..
> 
> how did you get such information abt the visa date of effect that got cleared off? I am curious. Coz I want to know what is my chance here
> 
> I lodged my EOI 60 points for Accounting back in July and still anxiously waiting and I know many people who lodged their EOI in May and still waiting for the invitation


probably look for ways to increase your points?


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

*akb*

Hello everyone,

so finally today I submitted my EOI with 65 points for engineering technologists, will I be invited for the September round?

Any reply will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

Snova said:


> Hi mate, thanks for motivation. Yes, I am losing hope looking at the number. I should have lodged my EOI earlier but I was in overseas and somehow CA sent me a letter instead of email and I was late to lodge. If not, I could have lodged my EOI on 3/7.


I am sure you will be fine next round. 

You are at the very front of the queue.


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

hey guys,

I have submitted my EOI on the 07/08/2015 for engineering technologists with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited?


----------



## expatalvarez (Aug 6, 2015)

Snova said:


> After looking at the number left for auditor, I am bit worried if I could be invited for September round. I lodged my EOI under auditor 60pts 12 July and considering new comers for EOI with 65+, I am bit pessimist if I could be invite.
> 
> I had a working experience overseas as an secretary 5 years ago for 3 years work experience,. I am just wondering how we are going to prove the work experience? Should I contact my previous employer?


Snov, are you saying that you have lodged your EOI under external auditor and are claiming 5 points for work experience as a secretary?!!

I hope you know that unrelated experience is not going to fetch you points right?


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi guys I lodged EOI on 16 july with 60 points for ANZSCO 272511. got no invite, hope i get invited in the next round as my occupation seems to have few people EOI.

guys I have a question tho please help, 

I graduated with in April 2011 and only started working full time (8-4, Mon - Fri) in Nov 2011. I also enrolled for a masters degree in the same field, which was full time research (so i did not go to classes etc) and graduated this year April 2015. I got a positive assessment from the AASW for both degrees. In my EOI it shows the MA as my highest qualification does the CO count my work experience as from April 2015? or for my 1st degree, coz after the 1st degree i was full time working (2011) in the nominated occupation at the same company until now.

thanks


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello,
Does any one know what documents are required to assess one year of Australian experience. Will job details on company letterpad would be sufficient to get 5 points.?


----------



## ohtea (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm hoping to be selected on 7th September. I have 60pt for 252411 (Occupational Therapist).

*Does anyone know where I can get my documents certified in the UK?*

I want to be prepared should I get selected and want to get my documents certified ahead of time. I see that the Post Office can certify documents in the UK. But, does anyone know if this would be accepted or whether I should go to a solicitor or notary? It would be a lot cheaper to use the Post Office, but I don't want to waste my time if it's not good enough.

Many thanks.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

naqui said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on the 07/08/2015 for engineering technologists with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited?


For which visa you submitted EOI?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

naqui said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on the 07/08/2015 for engineering technologists with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited?


Hello Man
I saw a guy got invite with 65 points who lodged on last week of july. so you will definitely get a invite i guess


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello Man
> I saw a guy got invite with 65 points who lodged on last week of july. so you will definitely get a invite i guess


Hello and thank you for replying. As I can see even you have 65 points and lodged the EOI on the 27th July but have not got an invite, is there any reason for this?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

naqui said:


> Hello and thank you for replying. As I can see even you have 65 points and lodged the EOI on the 27th July but have not got an invite, is there any reason for this?


Mate i have 60 for 189 and 65 for 190  
may be with 60 points i was a bit late.if it was at the beginning of the month i would have received


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

*mss*



Rev1198 said:


> And hopefully an invitation for Developer Programmers (261312) with 60 points who submitted EOI in April. Been waiting since April



and did you receive an invite for the Aug 3 2015 round?


----------



## jazz.mech (Jun 27, 2015)

I am new to this forum. I have lodged my EOI on 18th July 2015 for Mechanical Engineer with 60 points. I haven't received an invitation in August round. My visa is going to expire on 30th of August. What all options do I have now ? As I have just completed my Masters, Can I lodge a tourist visa (subclass 600) and then apply for PR ( hope fully in September) or Should I go for Temporary resident visa (Sub class 485). I dont wanna waste 1500$ for the sake of 7 days as I am expecting my invitation in September. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

expatalvarez said:


> Snov, are you saying that you have lodged your EOI under external auditor and are claiming 5 points for work experience as a secretary?!!
> 
> I hope you know that unrelated experience is not going to fetch you points right?


Hi expatalvarez, I have lodged my EOI 60points under external auditor without claiming job experience. As Auditor and secretary are in the same category in skillselect, I was thinking to claim my previous work experience but I just do not know how to do so. But I think it will be too late already as this process may take several weeks for assessment etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Results from 03-August round are out: *SkillSelect - 3 August 2015 Round Results*

All the best to everyone here.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> and did you receive an invite for the Aug 3 2015 round?


Nope. Hopefully next round . But only 447 ppl for 2613 will get invitation per round. And next round is almost a month away. Many ppl with 65 and 70 points and 60 points applicants from 3rd April. So :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Results from 03-August round are out: *SkillSelect - 3 August 2015 Round Results*
> 
> All the best to everyone here.




Thanks, mate！

The auditors are not as bad as I was expecting...The cutoff date was 09/July, and there are still 390 left for the next round...

I lodged my EOI with 60 points under auditor on 24/07... Maybe close enough to get an invitation on 07/09. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Snova said:


> Hi expatalvarez, I have lodged my EOI 60points under external auditor without claiming job experience. As Auditor and secretary are in the same category in skillselect, I was thinking to claim my previous work experience but I just do not know how to do so. But I think it will be too late already as this process may take several weeks for assessment etc.


According to the 3 August round report, cut-off point for 60pts was 9 July (11:10am). Anybody who applied before this date was invited. 

Accumulated ceiling values 610 also told us that 311 invites for EA was issued in August round (as 299 invites was already issued in July round). 

This mean there is only 390 places left, which in all likelihood will be consumed all in the 7 September round, with no to little place left for October round. 

I hope my analysis will help those who are waiting ...


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Nathankong said:


> Thanks, mate！
> 
> The auditors are not as bad as I was expecting...The cutoff date was 09/July, and there are still 390 left for the next round...
> 
> I lodged my EOI with 60 points under auditor on 24/07... Maybe close enough to get an invitation on 07/09. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I think all who submit before 3 August will stand a chance of getting invited. Wish you best of luck :grouphug:


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

i submitted my EOI 12th July, will i get an invite by September? 60points 263312


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

jazz.mech said:


> I am new to this forum. I have lodged my EOI on 18th July 2015 for Mechanical Engineer with 60 points. I haven't received an invitation in August round. My visa is going to expire on 30th of August. What all options do I have now ? As I have just completed my Masters, Can I lodge a tourist visa (subclass 600) and then apply for PR ( hope fully in September) or Should I go for Temporary resident visa (Sub class 485). I dont wanna waste 1500$ for the sake of 7 days as I am expecting my invitation in September. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Hi.. did you apply 189 or 190 ?


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Rev1198

When was your EOI submitted for 2613

Good luck

I am guessing 60 pointers EOI submitted till May 12 2015 will be cleared by SEP7 invite for 2613.just my analysis on past data


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Rev1198
> 
> When was your EOI submitted for 2613
> 
> ...


Mate, current data suggests only 10 days of backlog was cleared. July round did not even touch any 60 pointers (but that was mostly due to occupation ceilings reaching long before June-15, so lets skip the July round). But, even before May-2015, it was it was never a case of clearing 30+ days of backlog in a month (even when there used to be 2 rounds per month). More like 8 to 12 days per round- thus 16 to 24 days per month. However, these days, looking at profiles on the forum itself, not just the volume, but also points seem to be more (65+), thus indicating that the backlog in 2613 might not move more than 12 to 18 days per month. We can only speculate though. Only time will tell.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*query to know*

I saw this following information from the immi site. What exactly does this information mean.
If I am not wrong in the following occupations, the queue has been cleared up to those dates and times. and the points mentioned there.Is that exactly the table mean. 

does it mean that the occupation 2613 is in 60pts loop and for the next invitation round i.e, on sept 7th does the 2613 occupation starts from 2nd april onwards.

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation round.

2211 Accountants 65 pts 2 july 2015 6:32am
2611 ICT Business and system Analysts 65pts 23 June 2015 12:30pm
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60pts 2April 2015 4:13pm

Can anyone who already got invited could clear my doudt please. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Rev1198
> 
> When was your EOI submitted for 2613
> 
> ...


I submitted my EOI with 60 points for 2613 on 27th April.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> I saw this following information from the immi site. What exactly does this information mean.
> If I am not wrong in the following occupations, the queue has been cleared up to those dates and times. and the points mentioned there.Is that exactly the table mean.
> 
> does it mean that the occupation 2613 is in 60pts loop and for the next invitation round i.e, on sept 7th does the 2613 occupation starts from 2nd april onwards.
> ...


It means, for now , they sent invitations to all 65 and 70+ points holders whoz been waiting since last round and started sending invitations to 60 points holders for 2613 occupation until 2nd of April. 
Next invitation round will be on September 7th and in the meantime , 65 and 70 points holders get priority and remaining invitations(447 per round for 2613) will be sent to 60 points holders.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello,

just to clarify: the visa date of effect related to the August round is 9 July, as reported on the DIBP website. 

This means that all the 60 pointers who have submitted the EOI before that date have been invited on the August 3rd (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers). 

So hopefully all the 60 pointers (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers)) who have submitted the EOI in July have very good chances to get invited in the September round.

Am I correct??


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mate, current data suggests only 10 days of backlog was cleared. July round did not even touch any 60 pointers (but that was mostly due to occupation ceilings reaching long before June-15, so lets skip the July round). But, even before May-2015, it was it was never a case of clearing 30+ days of backlog in a month (even when there used to be 2 rounds per month). More like 8 to 12 days per round- thus 16 to 24 days per month. However, these days, looking at profiles on the forum itself, not just the volume, but also points seem to be more (65+), thus indicating that the backlog in 2613 might not move more than 12 to 18 days per month. We can only speculate though. Only time will tell.


Probably, backlog will get clear because earlier when there were two rounds per month 1250 invitations per round was the number and now it is 2300 per month so still the number is same it's just number of round which is reduced.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

greatwork said:


> Probably, backlog will get clear because earlier when there were two rounds per month 1250 invitations per round was the number and now it is 2300 per month so still the number is same it's just number of round which is reduced.


Yes, on a monthly basis, effective numbers are the same.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Keeda
True.post Noveber 2014 after PTE got introduced, 60 points in 2613 is moving slow.guess a lot of them are making 10 points in PTE unlike IelTS.

I am going to try PTE to increase points to 65 and above to be safe


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Rev1198

Good luck for SEP 7 invite.keep us posted


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Nice to see a bunch of fellows & experts here.

I submitted my EOI for 261313 Software Engineer on 2 May 2015 with 60 points.

Now I am getting worried because I am going to loose my age points on 9 October. So there are only two invitations rounds left for me to get invited. Not sure if 60 pointers backlog would be cleared for 30 days (2Apr - 2May) in next two invitation rounds or not.

1. Unfortunately, I have only checked 189 visa check box while submitting my EOI because I am not sure about the process of 190 visa type that how it works. I mean I don't know whether I need to apply & get State Sponsorship before submitting my EOI with 190 visa or can I select 190 visa in my EOI without any state sponsorship application. Can someone guide how it works? So that I can try to increase my points from 60 to 65 with the help of 190 ASAP. 

2. Do I need to edit my existing EOI (submitted on 2 May) to select 190 visa type? with that I think my visa data of effect would be changed from 2 May to the date I will edit my EOI? or is it possible to submit a separate EOI with only 190 visa type to claim 65 points? Please guide what would be the appropriate for me?


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, me too....I too have applied with 65 points and have applied in July end..awaiting September round....my Sol Id is 261111..


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> just to clarify: the visa date of effect related to the August round is 9 July, as reported on the DIBP website.
> 
> ...



Can someone please confirm this is correct?


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Visa effect date means applicant with the specified cut off score (60 in this case for accountants,software etc))was the last applicant who submitted his EOI at that time.for 65 and above,it does not say when the EOI was submitted.

If One's point is above cut off score,he could have entered his EOI as late as a week before invite or even a day(for example 65 or 70 points)


----------



## Jairus (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey, Mine is on 11th July... I have the same question as you do!



temiseun said:


> i submitted my EOI 12th July, will i get an invite by September? 60points 263312


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Rev1198
> 
> Good luck for SEP 7 invite.keep us posted


Thank you. Hopefully


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky for you the October round may be held on 5th October so you are eligible till 5th October to be invited on the October round. 
going by the current trend for 2613 I really doubt you will get an invite in October round also.
for you to get an invite in October atleast 16 days of backlog should be cleared each month.
You can select 190 to be on the safer side. It wont affect your EOI Date of effect for 189 and no you don't need to get a state sponsorship before lodging an EOI for 190.
if the state considers your candidature suitable they will invite you to nominate yourself.
After receiving an invite from the state you need to submit some documents to the state(CV and other experience supporting documents) after which if the state finds you suitable they will either invite you for lodging a VISA or reject your case.
so I would suggest go ahead with lodging an application for 190.
and if you want to make your case stronger you give IELTS again. I think you are not claiming any points for IELTS. so a 10 points can boost your score and you are guaranteed to receive an invite in the next round itself.
I suggest go for IELTS and same time update your current EOI and also select 190.
you can select both.

All the best.




murtza4u said:


> Nice to see a bunch of fellows & experts here.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 261313 Software Engineer on 2 May 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Jeetan/Keeda, Suku/ Other Experts
I submitted my 2 EOI’s (for 189 & 190 visa separately) against occupation 263111 (Computer Network Professional). For 189, my points are 60 & for 190, points are 65. I am interested to avail 189 visa invitation. My EOI date of effect for 189 is 11July, 2015. I am expecting 189 visa invitation in Sep-15 round inshaAllah because DIBP invited till 9th July EOI with 60 points. Do you think I should suspend my 190 EOI or wait whatever comes first & process it if 190 SS invitation comes before 189 visa invitation? 
I am confused please share your guidance.
Abbas


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan/Keeda, Suku/ Other Experts
> I submitted my 2 EOI’s (for 189 & 190 visa separately) against occupation 263111 (Computer Network Professional). For 189, my points are 60 & for 190, points are 65. I am interested to avail 189 visa invitation. My EOI date of effect for 189 is 11July, 2015. I am expecting 189 visa invitation in Sep-15 round inshaAllah because DIBP invited till 9th July EOI with 60 points. Do you think I should suspend my 190 EOI or wait whatever comes first & process it if 190 SS invitation comes before 189 visa invitation?
> I am confused please share your guidance.
> Abbas


Yes, 9'th July was the cut-off, so definitely go with 189 EOI having 11-Jul-15 as the DOE. Unless you have very strong reasons to live in the selected state, you should suspend/ withdraw the 190. You will get invited in the upcoming 189 round.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mate, current data suggests only 10 days of backlog was cleared. July round did not even touch any 60 pointers (but that was mostly due to occupation ceilings reaching long before June-15, so lets skip the July round). But, even before May-2015, it was it was never a case of clearing 30+ days of backlog in a month (even when there used to be 2 rounds per month). More like 8 to 12 days per round- thus 16 to 24 days per month. However, these days, looking at profiles on the forum itself, not just the volume, but also points seem to be more (65+), thus indicating that the backlog in 2613 might not move more than 12 to 18 days per month. We can only speculate though. Only time will tell.


In july 2015 round cut off score was 65 and cut off date for 2613 was 27 June 2015 11:20pm and in august round cut off score was 60 and cut off date for 2613 was 2 April 2015 4:13pm. So according to this they cleared backlog of all 65 pointers till august 2nd plus they have started inviting 60 pointers ,so almost 1 month backlog is cleared,according to this in 7th september round april backlog,in october round may,in november round june and in december round july backlog and so on must be cleared. so probably september round will make this much clear. Also noone knows how many application are received,If it's less then invite may get faster and if it's more then it may get slower.


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I think all who submit before 3 August will stand a chance of getting invited. Wish you best of luck :grouphug:


Thanks mate! let's hope for the best! fingers crossed!

I saw your information, it was a pity that you missed the previous round by just a day...

But for sure you will get the invitation on 07/Sep


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello All,

This is my first post.

Just loaded EOI on 10th August 2015 for 233914 - Engineering Technologist with 60 points.

Finger crossed for 7th Sep 2015.

189 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

07/02/2015 - IELTS 6.5 | 08/06/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted |
10/08/2015 - Engineers Australia + |10/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts. | XX/XX/2015 - Invite 
XX/XX/2015 - App. Submitted XX/XX/2015 – PCC XX/XX/2015 – Health XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I think all who submit before 3 August will stand a chance of getting invited. Wish you best of luck :grouphug:


Guys. Need your advice,, what about applicants who lodged eoi with 60 points under auditor on 3rd August? IS there any hope?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

greatwork said:


> In july 2015 round cut off score was 65 and cut off date for 2613 was 27 June 2015 11:20pm and in august round cut off score was 60 and cut off date for 2613 was 2 April 2015 4:13pm. So according to this they cleared backlog of all 65 pointers till august 2nd plus they have started inviting 60 pointers ,so almost 1 month backlog is cleared,according to this in 7th september round april backlog,in october round may,in november round june and in december round july backlog and so on must be cleared. so probably september round will make this much clear. Also noone knows how many application are received,If it's less then invite may get faster and if it's more then it may get slower.


I agree to some extent and I will be happy to see it move at this rate. Backlog usually refers to 60 pointers. It was unusual to have cut-off at 65 during the end of last FY, and hopefully going further, it stays at 60. Yes, we should not really look at July results to estimate as it was a round mostly dedicated to 65 pointers and mostly from last FY. But, I don't agree about one month backlog cleared in August though. August round just cleared all July-06 onwards 65+ applicants (as any other round would do) and additionally just 65 pointers from 8 days (27-Jun to 05-Jul). Thus, the backlog it cleared was 10 days of 60 pointers between 23-Mar to 02-Apr and 8 days of 65 pointers. The one month worth of 65+ applicants from July-06 onwards it processed cannot be referred to as a backlog.

The reason I estimated 14 to 15 days of movement was: August round cleared only 10 days of 60 points backlog. But, it also had 8 days of 65 backlog, which the September round will not have. Assuming 60 pointers are twice as much as 65, in absence of a 65 backlog, the September round should be able to take in 8/2 = 4 days worth more 60 pointers... thus expect the movement to be 10 + 4 = 14 days or somewhere around this mark.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

do i have a good chance for an invite in sept considering the data issued by the border.gov website for the august round?


----------



## Hope_for_invite (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, could someone please shed some light on my question.

My EOI is in queue. Meanwhile, I am expecting an 457 from my company soon. I am wondering if there is any special procedure if I get invited while being in Australia ? (like do I need to travel out and re-enter AU while granting my 189).

Please let me know you suggestion.

EOI details: Submitted on 03/04/2015 with 60 points – 231313 Software Engineer


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

umairyc said:


> do i have a good chance for an invite in sept considering the data issued by the border.gov website for the august round?


I think you have a very good chance to get the invitation. in the last two rounds they cleared "a month" of EOI for accountant generals. If the trend keeps being the same, on September round they will clear EOI submitted until the beginning of August.


----------



## Hope_for_invite (Jul 6, 2015)

Hope_for_invite said:


> Guys, could someone please shed some light on my question.
> 
> My EOI is in queue. Meanwhile, I am expecting an 457 from my company soon. I am wondering if there is any special procedure if I get invited while being in Australia ? (like do I need to travel out and re-enter AU while granting my 189).
> 
> ...


Corrected my SOL. its 261313.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope_for_invite said:


> Corrected my SOL. its 261313.


I suggest you post as a new thread on the main forum where TheExpatriate or girlaussie or Maggie-May should be able to answer your query.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

what chances do i have for September invitation ?

EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 6th August 2015


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very good chances.....or I can say be sure of an invite this September.



rdmca11 said:


> what chances do i have for September invitation ?
> 
> EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 6th August 2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rdmca11 said:


> what chances do i have for September invitation ?
> 
> EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 6th August 2015


Pretty good. Almost certain. Start preparing for the visa process.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Very good chances.....or I can say be sure of an invite this September.


Thanks suku :fingerscrossed:


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

By the way you have asked this question earlier also where I replied the same....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/827906-august-2015-eoi-applicants.html

I would suggest is relax. Worrying too much will not help. 
You would be invited soon. get your documents ready.



rdmca11 said:


> what chances do i have for September invitation ?
> 
> EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 6th August 2015


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Pretty good. Almost certain. Start preparing for the visa process.


Any section in forum where it tells about the documents we need to upload and in color / black white attested (in a form that the department expects )?


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> By the way you have asked this question earlier also where I replied the same....
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/827906-august-2015-eoi-applicants.html
> 
> How much confirmation you require...... I would suggest is relax. Worrying too much will not help. you will get an invite soon. no use posting on multiple threads....


Just the circumstances  everything (for me) is depending on this


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rdmca11 said:


> Any section in forum where it tells about the documents we need to upload and in color / black white attested (in a form that the department expects )?


A very comprehensive list of documents among a bunch of other useful info on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html (missing images on page 55). A simpe bare minimum list in the fourth post on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/455506-documents-required-after-eoi.html

All the forms to be filled are online e-forms within your immiAccount itself. There are some pdf forms though for situations like change in passport or notifying about incorrect information submitted earlier, etc. You will get to know all those when you lodge the visa and get into your immiAccount.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi KeeDa,

I'm sure someone has asked this question before but do I need to submit any work-related docs if I'm not claiming points for it? Thanks in advance.



KeeDa said:


> A very comprehensive list of documents among a bunch of other useful info on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html (missing images on page 55). A simpe bare minimum list in the fourth post on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/455506-documents-required-after-eoi.html
> 
> All the forms to be filled are online e-forms within your immiAccount itself. There are some pdf forms though for situations like change in passport or notifying about incorrect information submitted earlier, etc. You will get to know all those when you lodge the visa and get into your immiAccount.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I'm sure someone has asked this question before but do I need to submit any work-related docs if I'm not claiming points for it? Thanks in advance.


Many here haven't and got processed successfully, but there have also been cases where people did submit them. If I remember well, for some who did not, they were asked for the docs. For one applicant, even when not claiming partner points, partners employment docs were asked for. So, better submit them. Also remember that even though your experience is not contributing towards points, it sure did play an important role in giving you the "skilled" title. So, it was just as important.


----------



## reaganaraj (Aug 11, 2015)

*EOI applied on 29th july with 60points Telecommunication network planner NSW*



prasad2529 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI on 21st July for the occupation 233512 189 (60 points). Waiting for September 7th Invitation round.:fingerscrossed:


Hi prasad,

EOI applied on 29th july with 60points Telecommunication network planner NSW.


----------



## ankg (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My Date of Effect for EOI is : 19th June 2015, under System Analyst. Opinion in getting invitation in September round?
for category 189. My total points are 60.
For Regional Sponsored: Points are 70.

Thank you 
Ankg


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi KeeDa,

I just has a couple of quick questions to confirm some things. 

1) I have lived in Australia for more than 12 months, so Do I get the Australian PCC before hand or do I wait till my CO asks me to do so?

2) What about the medical? is that also done when the CO requests it? Or do we get it done before hand?

your reply will be highly appreciated.

regards,


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
Yes you can do both before hand i.e before CO being assigned to your case.
like for me I am done with both PCC and medicals and CO is still not assigned.

But remember the Initial Entry date into Australia depends on your date of PCC or medicals whichever is earlier.



naqui said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I just has a couple of quick questions to confirm some things.
> 
> ...


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> Yes you can do both before hand i.e before CO being assigned to your case.
> like for me I am done with both PCC and medicals and CO is still not assigned.
> 
> But remember the Initial Entry date into Australia depends on your date of PCC or medicals whichever is earlier.


Thanks a lot for replying. Also, I forgot to mention that I am still awaiting invitation in September (hopefully for 65 points engineering technologists). So is it still okay to go ahead with the Australian PCC and Medicals??

thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi,
> Yes you can do both before hand i.e before CO being assigned to your case.
> like for me I am done with both PCC and medicals and CO is still not assigned.
> 
> But remember the Initial Entry date into Australia depends on your date of PCC or medicals whichever is earlier.


Hi Suku,

I think you will get a direct grant and not have a CO assigned.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

naqui said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I just has a couple of quick questions to confirm some things.
> 
> ...


I hope Suku answered your queries. Mine is slightly opposite than his- while he has finished PCC and Medicals before CO is allocated, I have decided to wait for the CO to write to me for the Medicals. It all depends on how soon you want your processing to finish and how comfortable you are visiting Australia to validate the visa. Doing PCC and Medicals early/ late determines your IED:


KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
> This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


Yes, you will need Australian PCC since you had stayed there for 12 or more months.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Keeda,

Whhat ecides the IED date? is it pcc or Medical?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Yeah,
You can go ahead with both the PCC and Medicals.
Both are valid for 1 year from the date of issue.
so thins is after getting your medicals and PCC you need to be sure of getting a invite and lodge the VISA within that time.
also your first date to enter into Australia after getting the grant is 1 year and based on the date your medical or PCC was done whichever is applicable.

Usually people will undergo these after one month of lodging their VISA app.



naqui said:


> Thanks a lot for replying. Also, I forgot to mention that I am still awaiting invitation in September (hopefully for 65 points engineering technologists). So is it still okay to go ahead with the Australian PCC and Medicals??
> 
> thanks,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> Keeda,
> 
> Whhat ecides the IED date? is it pcc or Medical?


Both. Like I said above, its MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.

For instance, if you do your PCC today (12-Aug) and Medicals next week (19-Aug), then your IED will be 12-Aug-2016.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Saw that the August invitation rounds details have been uploaded on the skillselect website! cut off dates for accountants for August round was 65 points on 2 July :\

What are the chances of 1 Aug date of effect 65 points being invited next round?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

stardustt07 said:


> Saw that the August invitation rounds details have been uploaded on the skillselect website! cut off dates for accountants for August round was 65 points on 2 July :\
> 
> What are the chances of 1 Aug date of effect 65 points being invited next round?


Almost certainly.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just wondering this.

Given that I am currently in Australia and my visa expires early next year, I would need to have my health check done as soon as possible. So does that mean it's completely okay for me to do it?

Also I've got my health check done last year through medibank but it seems to be changed. Is it still the same way? On immigration site, we choose to get health check done and pick a hap id then book it through Bupa?


One last question, did anyone collect an excel entry for EOI submissions for 189? If so can I have the link?


----------



## fhz (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Guys

I have applied for 190 visa EOI and selected "all states" in the option. Can you please confirm if my application is complete or do I need to apply for state nomination seperately?
Moreover, are the 190 invites also sent on monthly round?

Thanks


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> stardustt07 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw that the August invitation rounds details have been uploaded on the skillselect website! cut off dates for accountants for August round was 65 points on 2 July :\
> ...


Yay thanks i hope so!  Would you suggest that I apply for medicals now then? I've seen many people here discuss getting their medicals ready before even lodging.. Dont we need a referral to book medicals though?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm quite new to this blog just had a quick question. I know you get the question of what are the chances of being selected but I would like to just confirm that I understand how skillselect works quite well. I submitted an EOI for the occupation of chemical engineer on the 9th of August with 70 points. According to my understanding and the current ceiling limits on this occupation I am pretty much guaranteed an invitation in the coming round in September?

Thanks for the help.

Regards,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AL25 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm quite new to this blog just had a quick question. I know you get the question of what are the chances of being selected but I would like to just confirm that I understand how skillselect works quite well. I submitted an EOI for the occupation of chemical engineer on the 9th of August with 70 points. According to my understanding and the current ceiling limits on this occupation I am pretty much guaranteed an invitation in the coming round in September?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> ...


Which visa subclass is yours? 189 or 190?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Keeda,
Sorry forgot to mention visa subclass 189.

Regards,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AL25 said:


> Hello Keeda,
> Sorry forgot to mention visa subclass 189.
> 
> Regards,


You should get invited on 07-Sep with 70 points.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to ask again, but is there a list of applicants in an excel form who applied to Skillselect for 189? (like we have one for NSW 190 applicants)


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey Spark,
Yeah I think there is a list that I have seen in google docs somewhere. Not sure how up to date it is as it seems that once people get the grant they don't bother and update it. Maybe I'm wrong though.

Regards,


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa are you giving any disclaimers with your predictions  
Cause otherwise if we don't get invite you know we will find you and....


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

AL25 said:


> Hey Spark,
> Yeah I think there is a list that I have seen in google docs somewhere. Not sure how up to date it is as it seems that once people get the grant they don't bother and update it. Maybe I'm wrong though.
> 
> Regards,


Was it the one for SkillSelect? I found the one after Skillselect but not the skillselect itself???


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

What are the chances of getting invite on 7th Sep round ???

Ext Auditor ...60 points (EOI: 6 August)... I hope general people with 60 points ( including 390 auditors) should reach till 6 August ..otherwise no chance.. What are your predictions friends ???


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Is this what you are looking for?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277



spark92 said:


> Sorry to ask again, but is there a list of applicants in an excel form who applied to Skillselect for 189? (like we have one for NSW 190 applicants)


----------



## d4dibz (Apr 27, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As next round is going to take place on 7th september (first Monday of each month). Share your knowledge and help each other.


How you have 65 points?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

freestyler84 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


No that's the one that I am aware of, but it's after the invitation. What I am looking for is before the invitation.


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite on 7th Sep round ???
> 
> Ext Auditor ...60 points (EOI: 6 August)... I hope general people with 60 points ( including 390 auditors) should reach till 6 August ..otherwise no chance.. What are your predictions friends ???


Same boat here.

It's really hard to predict without sufficient information provided on the website.

Calm down and hope for the best.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite on 7th Sep round ???
> 
> Ext Auditor ...60 points (EOI: 6 August)... I hope general people with 60 points ( including 390 auditors) should reach till 6 August ..otherwise no chance.. What are your predictions friends ???


Friend I am also on the same boat. 3 aug eoi EA 60. I am quite worried after looking that people shifting from accounting with 65 points.. as time passes loosing hope  anyways hope for the best. But one thing is true. We should be invited in september or never as ceiling is about to reach for EA. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite on 7th Sep round ???
> 
> Ext Auditor ...60 points (EOI: 6 August)... I hope general people with 60 points ( including 390 auditors) should reach till 6 August ..otherwise no chance.. What are your predictions friends ???


Same boat here my friend.

Ext Auditor 60 point lodged 7th August...


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is there a cut off date for next invitation round???
Like next round is on 7th September. So, what would be the dead line for people who submit EOI to get invited in this round??? Or does it depend on 2300 seats getting filled?
And if 65 or 70 points holders submit EOI on 5th or 6th of September , do they get invited pushing 60 pointers back???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rev1198 said:


> Is there a cut off date for next invitation round???
> Like next round is on 7th September. So, what would be the dead line for people who submit EOI to get invited in this round??? Or does it depend on 2300 seats getting filled?
> And if 65 or 70 points holders submit EOI on 5th or 6th of September , do they get invited pushing 60 pointers back???


We won't know the cut-off date for the next round in advance.
Yes, 65+ applicants submitting the EOI even a minute before the date stand a chance to get invited before 60 pointers.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Friend I am also on the same boat. 3 aug eoi EA 60. I am quite worried after looking that people shifting from accounting with 65 points.. as time passes loosing hope  anyways hope for the best. But one thing is true. We should be invited in september or never as ceiling is about to reach for EA. Fingers Crossed!


I think 3 Aug eoi can be invited, but I am worried about myself, 60 points 7 Aug EOI, I lodged my eoi too late to be invited in next round. The previous invitation round was 6th July, and the cut-off date was 9th July in 3rd Aug invitation round. So I guess the next cut-off date would be Thursday (6th Aug).


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> I think 3 Aug eoi can be invited, but I am worried about myself, 60 points 7 Aug EOI, I lodged my eoi too late to be invited in next round. The previous invitation round was 6th July, and the cut-off date was 9th July in 3rd Aug invitation round. So I guess the next cut-off date would be Thursday (6th Aug).


I think 6 August is an optimistic estimation. Cut-off date for July round was 15 June (1.38pm) and cut-off date for August round was 9 July (11:10am). From July to August, it cleared ~ 25 days for 60 pointers. Everything else being equal, September round is likely to clear up to 31 July - 3 August. However, I suspect that the cut-off date would be in the lower range of that estimation.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear ALL , External Auditor ceiling has reached 610 on 13th August within 1 and half month. any theories why this is coming closer to 1000 the ceiling so fast. 
any hope for new applicants planning for assessment or EOI in september or october


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I am 26311, 60points, will lodge it next week, any chance for 7, September round??

Really anxious....


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

occupation ceiling updated today again. why? confusing


----------



## Yar (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, 
Does anyone knows how long it takes to get invitation from ACT? I applied in mid july


----------



## guido812 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all,

Do you see any realistic chance for me to get an invitation in Sept. round?
EOI submitted on 25-May, 60 pts, 261312

Thanks


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Naveedh said:


> Dear ALL , External Auditor ceiling has reached 610 on 13th August within 1 and half month. any theories why this is coming closer to 1000 the ceiling so fast.
> any hope for new applicants planning for assessment or EOI in september or october


If you submit your EOI with at least 65pts before the end of this month, you will be likely to get invited during 7 September round. Hope it helps.


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Any 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 points here? I have submitted my EOI on 27th July 2015 for 189. When can I expect my invitation..? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

EOI submitted on 15th May in 2613 with 60 points, ACS assessment expiring on 29th July, don't know what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

29 July 2015? or did you mean 29 Aug (14 days from now)?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> I think 6 August is an optimistic estimation. Cut-off date for July round was 15 June (1.38pm) and cut-off date for August round was 9 July (11:10am). From July to August, it cleared ~ 25 days for 60 pointers. Everything else being equal, September round is likely to clear up to 31 July - 3 August. However, I suspect that the cut-off date would be in the lower range of that estimation.


So sad, I think that is not a good new to anyone who submit EOI in early August.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 26311, 60points, will lodge it next week, any chance for 7, September round??
> 
> Really anxious....


Any 2631 with 60 points got invited the past round???


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 29 July 2015? or did you mean 29 Aug (14 days from now)?


Yes August


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> So sad, I think that is not a good new to anyone who submit EOI in early August.


Mate... That's why I am so much worried whether I would be invited or not.. Chances Seems 50-50 But Lets hope for the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> Yes August


Get assessment done again and update the EOI with new assessment ID. The next draw is in September, and your current assessment will be invalid by then.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I have submitted my EOI today.
Date - 15/08/2015
Points - 65
Occupation Code - 261111 ICT Business Analyst 

Fingers crossed for invitation for the September round.


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Get assessment done again and update the EOI with new assessment ID. The next draw is in September, and your current assessment will be invalid by then.


ACS is not doing re-assessment anymore. They advised me to get a new assessment which requires PY or 1 year relevant work experience that i achived after completing my bachelors degree and I don't have neither.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am just curious

If I move my address or change jobs etc. (things that don't effect my points) then when I update it on skillselect would my place in the queue moved forward?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

spark92 said:


> I am just curious
> 
> If I move my address or change jobs etc. (things that don't effect my points) then when I update it on skillselect would my place in the queue moved forward?


No. Date of Effect is your place in the queue and it does not change if there are no changes to the points.


----------



## wewake (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello All,

Im new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 14th August for 189 visa with 65 points for 261313 code. Will i get invitation on Sep 7?

Please help me out.

Regards,
Wewake


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results
Based on 3rd August Invitation round results, I think there is definitely a cutoff date for Invitations issued. Or may be depends on 2300 invitations filled out for 189.
But I think, as someone in this thread said, 65 and 70 pointers would push away 60 pointers from receiving an invitation even if they submit EOI 1 hour or minutes before invitation round. Is that true??


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

*Two EOI*



aafarup said:


> finger crossed for 7th sep


Did you submit two seperate EOI for 189 and 190 visa??


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

What's scenario for 2613 occupation??
As Pro rata continues and immigration doesn't wanna issue more than 447 invitations per round, looks like 65 and 70 pointers might grab away all the invitations though they submit EOI an hour or day before Invitation round. 
My EOI was submitted on April 27th and I'm so nervous as my Skills assessment expires soon and I have no work experience in IT or Professional Year. 
Last year, they cleared total backlog in July and even people who submitted EOI in June with 60 points got invitation in July. Not this year.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rev1198 said:


> SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results
> Based on 3rd August Invitation round results, I think there is definitely a cutoff date for Invitations issued. Or may be depends on 2300 invitations filled out for 189.
> But I think, as someone in this thread said, 65 and 70 pointers would push away 60 pointers from receiving an invitation even if they submit EOI 1 hour or minutes before invitation round. Is that true??


That's correct. 447 invitations will be sent out for 2613 on September 07. All 65+ applicants from this occupation till August 03 have received the invite. If there are <= 447 applicants with 65+ who submit the EOI between 04-Aug till 06-Sep, then all of them will receive the invite and the remaining seats will go to early 60 pointers. If 65+ applicants themselves are more than 447, then the cut-off will be at 65 points, none of the 60 pointers will get an invite, and even late 65+ applicants who could not make it under 447 will have to wait for October.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

why dont any one comment on external audit occupation ceiling again revised so soon and reaching upto 610 out 1000 i.e. 61% already full within one month, isnt it odd....only 39% left for rest of the year but looking at the pace its getting filled i think it will be exhausted by the end August2015.....what going on?
and 2613 occupation ceiling reached 894


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Donno what Immigration is planning to do but it does affect many people like me. I spent more than 30,000 dollars on education in Australia and I got 5 points for my efforts . And I couldn't get a job in my field IT coz I don't have Permanent Visa. No I have least chances to get Permanent visa coz I do not have experience in IT.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Friend I am also on the same boat. 3 aug eoi EA 60. I am quite worried after looking that people shifting from accounting with 65 points.. as time passes loosing hope  anyways hope for the best. But one thing is true. We should be invited in september or never as ceiling is about to reach for EA. Fingers Crossed!



I hate to break it to you guys but the auditors ceiling has reached 610 . plzz check the occupation ceiling again.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rev1198 said:


> What's scenario for 2613 occupation??
> As Pro rata continues and immigration doesn't wanna issue more than 447 invitations per round, looks like 65 and 70 pointers might grab away all the invitations though they submit EOI an hour or day before Invitation round.
> My EOI was submitted on April 27th and I'm so nervous as my Skills assessment expires soon and I have no work experience in IT or Professional Year.
> Last year, they cleared total backlog in July and even people who submitted EOI in June with 60 points got invitation in July. Not this year.


This year is nothing like the previous one. We are seeing many applicants this year, and with more points. It is highly unlikely that you will be invited in September. Please start to look for other options/ visas to continue staying in Australia. It is just my opinion, but going by the trends, you might just make it in October:



KeeDa said:


> My dear 2613/ programmers/ database engineers/ system and data analysts: calculate yourself. After all we can never be sure about such things as we don't know the real number of applicants before you or after you (with higher points). Assume that on average 15 days of backlog will be cleared per round. If in reality, more gets cleared, the better and an earlier invite for you. Then know that for 2613 the backlog stands at 02-April and there is one round per month. So, in Sep the backlog should move to 17-Apr, in Oct, to 02-May, in Nov to 17-May, and so on. While you are at it, knowing that this year started with 5364 seats for 2613 occupation, deduct 447 per month and see if you can make it in this year.
> 
> Jul round, cut-off 23-Mar, 5364 - 447 = 4917
> Aug round, cut-off 02-Apr, 4917 - 447 = 4470
> ...





KeeDa said:


> I agree to some extent and I will be happy to see it move at this rate. Backlog usually refers to 60 pointers. It was unusual to have cut-off at 65 during the end of last FY, and hopefully going further, it stays at 60. Yes, we should not really look at July results to estimate as it was a round mostly dedicated to 65 pointers and mostly from last FY. But, I don't agree about one month backlog cleared in August though. August round just cleared all July-06 onwards 65+ applicants (as any other round would do) and additionally just 65 pointers from 8 days (27-Jun to 05-Jul). Thus, the backlog it cleared was 10 days of 60 pointers between 23-Mar to 02-Apr and 8 days of 65 pointers. The one month worth of 65+ applicants from July-06 onwards it processed cannot be referred to as a backlog.
> 
> The reason I estimated 14 to 15 days of movement was: August round cleared only 10 days of 60 points backlog. But, it also had 8 days of 65 backlog, which the September round will not have. Assuming 60 pointers are twice as much as 65, in absence of a 65 backlog, the September round should be able to take in 8/2 = 4 days worth more 60 pointers... thus expect the movement to be 10 + 4 = 14 days or somewhere around this mark.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Naveedh said:


> why dont any one comment on external audit occupation ceiling again revised so soon and reaching upto 610 out 1000 i.e. 61% already full within one month, isnt it odd....only 39% left for rest of the year but looking at the pace its getting filled i think it will be exhausted by the end August2015.....what going on?
> and 2613 occupation ceiling reached 894


are you sure it has been updated just after the second update happened on 5-6 August?
I'm not really interested in the external auditing occupation, but I remember that last time I checked (7 August) it was already 610 out of 1000.

Anyways, for this year probably the auditing positions will be filled up by no later than October. I guess that happened because the cut off of general accountants.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rev1198 said:


> Donno what Immigration is planning to do but it does affect many people like me. I spent more than 30,000 dollars on education in Australia and I got 5 points for my efforts . And I couldn't get a job in my field IT coz I don't have Permanent Visa. No I have least chances to get Permanent visa coz I do not have experience in IT.


How did you get positive assessment from ACS without professional year or one year of experience?

Also $30k is cheap! I spent $80k on my degree in Australia!

BTW you can always apply for 485 visa and then get experience.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

I prepared my profile in skill select and got EOI id but forgot the password and also my answer to my secret question. Does anyone knows how to recover my profile or I have to create a new one?


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> How did you get positive assessment from ACS without professional year or one year of experience?
> 
> Also $30k is cheap! I spent $80k on my degree in Australia!
> 
> BTW you can always apply for 485 visa and then get experience.


As I said that my skills assessment expires soon, it means I got my Assessment certificate from ACS almost 2 years ago.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,


I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for 190 Visa with NSW nomination
Points - 60
Occupation Code - Software Engineer - 261313

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

My be it’s just me because I am in the Q with 60 points, but I got a hunch that this time throughout multiple threads regarding submission of 189 EOI for 2613 the number of candidates with points > 60 are not as big as the trend compared before 3rd August 2015 round.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

2631, this week, 189, any peers? Really eager.......


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> I prepared my profile in skill select and got EOI id but forgot the password and also my answer to my secret question. Does anyone knows how to recover my profile or I have to create a new one?


Any suggestions?


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> This year is nothing like the previous one. We are seeing many applicants this year, and with more points. It is highly unlikely that you will be invited in September. Please start to look for other options/ visas to continue staying in Australia. It is just my opinion, but going by the trends, you might just make it in October:


I guess you need to also take into account no of days between Aug round and Sept round
which is 34 days
while for Aug round it was 37 days(from 27-June).

Going by the trend I don't expect the 2613 to move by more than 12 days for 60 pts(Obviously no one knows no of 60+ applicants)


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello Members,

I am here in Sydney on Temporary skilled work visa (valid until 2 September 2015) working full time and I've submitted my EOI (Engineering Technologist 233914) for subclass 189 (PR) with 65 points on 6th August with 65 points and expecting invite in next round (7th September). So now I am planning to get tourist visa 600 onshore which will allow me to stay in australia, but my questions are:

1. What documents / evidences I need to apply onshore?
2. If I receive invite on 7th September, will I be able to apply onshore and get bridging visa which allows to work full time ?
3. Is there any other option which allows me to stay in Australia for short term.

Please help me with above questions and any other suggestions will also be helpful as I don't want lose my current full time job.

Thanks.


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Good one mate,

I also curious the same...I'm in the same conditions pretty much.
Working full-time here and on graduate VISA. Of course, don't want to loose my job. But if i'm not getting and invitation before my visa is expired on 16 Nov 2015, then it would mean that I have to get out from Australia and wait for the invitation??? Is there any other way around this? Apparently if I applied for Tourist Visa, I cannot work at all. My mate told me to enrol in a course, but I don't think it's a good idea. 

From what I can answer to your question:
1. Check immi website, there's document checklist section
2. I beleive that once you lodge your 189 VISA, you will get the Bridging VISA almost straight away which allow you to work and live in Australia. But I'm not 100% certain on this...wait for the experts who already lodged VISA
3. I have the same question....but for me I'm thinking to move to Thailand Branch for a while, once my VISA is granted, then I can come back. Otherwise I would have to quit my job and tell them that I'll be back in a heartbeat. I don't think you should go for Tourist VISA as you can't work on that VISA anyway. And student visa, you can only do 20hours....it's totally up to you but for me it's not worth the spending. I'd rather have a long vacation for 2-3 months back in my home country in the waiting period. IF anyone got better suggestions, please advsie.





SURYA123 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I am here in Sydney on Temporary skilled work visa (valid until 2 September 2015) working full time and I've submitted my EOI (Engineering Technologist 233914) for subclass 189 (PR) with 65 points on 6th August with 65 points and expecting invite in next round (7th September). So now I am planning to get tourist visa 600 onshore which will allow me to stay in australia, but my questions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie K (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone know editing/updating EOI push us back in the pool? Please advice


Thanks 
Archie


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Marigold2015 said:


> Good one mate,
> 
> I also curious the same...I'm in the same conditions pretty much.
> Working full-time here and on graduate VISA. Of course, don't want to loose my job. But if i'm not getting and invitation before my visa is expired on 16 Nov 2015, then it would mean that I have to get out from Australia and wait for the invitation??? Is there any other way around this? Apparently if I applied for Tourist Visa, I cannot work at all. My mate told me to enrol in a course, but I don't think it's a good idea.
> ...


Your employer sponsors you on 457 visa then.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> This year is nothing like the previous one. We are seeing many applicants this year, and with more points. It is highly unlikely that you will be invited in September. Please start to look for other options/ visas to continue staying in Australia. It is just my opinion, but going by the trends, you might just make it in October:


Keeda,

Sorry to ask a question not related to the thread.. Do we need all the payslips while submitting visa application? I worked in a company for 10 years and have reference doc in their letterhead ( same used to submit to ACS) and last few months of payslips. 

I worked in another company between 2003 and 2004 which is more than 10 years ago. I have used stat dec and experience letter to submit to ACS. Please advice.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Your employer sponsors you on 457 visa then.


I know that option, but my employer not willing to sponsor me (it is 3 steps, time consuming and expensive process), and I have 65 points to get my invitation NEXT round. so it is just matter of 5 days (visa end date -2nd September). And if I leave Australia, then I become Offshore applicant and need to wait until I get my visa grant (which may be more than 2 months (if CO assigned and he processed quickly, otherwise more time!)
Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Archie K said:


> Does anyone know editing/updating EOI push us back in the pool? Please advice
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Archie


If the editing results in change of points, then the EOI will be pushed back or forward accordingly depending on whether the points decreased or increased. Otherwise it will stay at its current position.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda,
> 
> Sorry to ask a question not related to the thread.. Do we need all the payslips while submitting visa application? I worked in a company for 10 years and have reference doc in their letterhead ( same used to submit to ACS) and last few months of payslips.
> 
> I worked in another company between 2003 and 2004 which is more than 10 years ago. I have used stat dec and experience letter to submit to ACS. Please advice.


Submit all that you can to prove your employment. If not payslips, try submitting bank statements, tax documents, Provident fund statements, etc. Most probably, if the employment is from an earlier period that hasn't counted towards points, nothing more might be asked for them... but you never know, so be prepared if the CO asks for financial documents. Try bank statements or a salary certificate from those employers.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dear Friends,


I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Software Engineer - 261313.


Seeking expat's advice for my below doubts

1. Does DIBP Invitation round refers to the state nomination invitation or it refers to Visa invitation rounds?
2. If it different, Does NSW has invitation rounds as like DIBP for my skills?
3. What is the approximate waiting for the mentioned skills and points in order to get invitation from NSW?
4. Can i submit one or more EOI for other states for the same skills? 
5. Can I upload my Medicals & PCC in Immiaccount now itself or should I have to wait for visa invitation?


Cheers!
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

rksundaram76 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Software Engineer - 261313.
> ...


Hi 
1. No. They have no such rounds, NSW invitation process is never disclosed with rounds or dates, candidates are invited as per State needs in particular skills.
2. NO. same answer as 1
3. There is no waiting time frame, some people are waiting from April/May, again EOI does not give any guarantee or time frame of invitation
4. Yes. check related state website, as the process differs
5. You can do it now as well, its up to you. But is is advised that you do it once you get invitation as CO may ask you for any specific medical test. PCC is generally valid for six months.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rksundaram76 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Software Engineer - 261313.
> 
> ...


1. Invitation rounds (and threads like these) are for 189. You should look at 190 specific thread for your queries.
2. NSW does not have any specific dates for invitation rounds.
3. This year has been slow. From what I know, there haven't been any NSW nominations/ invitations since June 2015 for ICT occupation. I might be wrong though, but it definitely has slowed down drastically. A lot of applicants are waiting.
4. You can, but I suggest you don't. If they find out (which is very easy for them to), none of the states would be interested in nominating you. They want genuine candidates who wish to live and work in their state and not those who are looking at state sponsorship merely as a means to earn 5 points.
5. Until invited, you don't have an immiAccount. What you have now is the skillselect account and here you cannot provide any documents let alone PCC or Medicals. It is suggested you wait (if you can) until you apply for the visa (or even 30 to 45 days after that) for the PCC and Medicals.


----------



## wewake (Aug 15, 2015)

*Hi KeeDa*

Hello All,

Im new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 14th August for 189 visa with 65 points for 261313 code. Will i get invitation on Sep 7?

Please help me out. I ve been following your posts and replies and its very helpful. Any info would be appreciated.

Regards,
Wewake


----------



## coffemug (May 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum 

I submitted my EOI on 22/05/2015 for Developer Programmer, 261313 at 60 points. Would I able to get an invite on September round? Or I will have to wait till October, or even November?

Thanks


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

coffemug said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...



Certainly not September, November or later is where ideally you should get an invite.
It all comes down to how many 60+ pointers have submitted EOI after last invitation round

Desi
261313
17th May 60 pts


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum.

I submitted my EOI today on 17/08/2015 for Network professional, 263111 at 60 points. Would I able to get an invite on September round? Or even longer? Does anyone have any ideas? Since my age will deduct the point after Feb next year.


Thanks


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi KeeDa/All

I am new to this group, I am processing my PR visa through consultant, but I am finding more information here in this forum than my consultant, thanks to all guys for making this site very informational.

I would like to know my status from your experience/analysis, I submitted EOI in July 2015 with 60 points for 189/261313(SW Engineer), as per the posts and current trend I might get invite by ~Dec. I will be gaining 5 points on March 1st, 2016 for my experience. hope I should get for sure in march 2016, its too late but sure I assume 
please provide your comments.

189 | 261313 | IELTS 7+ | ACS +ve | EOI: 60 points 15-07-2015 | Invited: xxx


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rrc123 said:


> Hi KeeDa/All
> 
> I am new to this group, I am processing my PR visa through consultant, but I am finding more information here in this forum than my consultant, thanks to all guys for making this site very informational.
> 
> ...


You'll get it earlier than March for sure. December if you are very lucky, or else in Jan or Feb. Let us wait and see how the backlog moves in September.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wewake said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Im new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 14th August for 189 visa with 65 points for 261313 code. Will i get invitation on Sep 7?
> 
> ...


Very good or near 100% chances to get invited in Sep.


----------



## Jairus (Aug 6, 2015)

What about me with 60 points? I applied on 11 Jul 2015



KeeDa said:


> Very good or near 100% chances to get invited in Sep.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You'll get it earlier than March for sure. December if you are very lucky, or else in Jan or Feb. Let us wait and see how the backlog moves in September.


Thanks mate.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jairus said:


> What about me with 60 points? I applied on 11 Jul 2015


Same occupation (2613)? If yes, then IMO, not for the next 3 to 4 months at least. We can only wait and see how the situation with the backlog changes and then revise our guesstimates/ calculations.

I am getting too many requests... so just sharing something I wrote earlier... it is just my opinion and not everybody agrees to it, but still something to give you guys some idea:



KeeDa said:


> My dear 2613/ programmers/ database engineers/ system and data analysts: calculate yourself. After all we can never be sure about such things as we don't know the real number of applicants before you or after you (with higher points). Assume that on average 15 days of backlog will be cleared per round. If in reality, more gets cleared, the better and an earlier invite for you. Then know that for 2613 the backlog stands at 02-April and there is one round per month. So, in Sep the backlog should move to 17-Apr, in Oct, to 02-May, in Nov to 17-May, and so on. While you are at it, knowing that this year started with 5364 seats for 2613 occupation, deduct 447 per month and see if you can make it in this year.
> 
> Jul round, cut-off 23-Mar, 5364 - 447 = 4917
> Aug round, cut-off 02-Apr, 4917 - 447 = 4470
> ...





KeeDa said:


> I agree to some extent and I will be happy to see it move at this rate. Backlog usually refers to 60 pointers. It was unusual to have cut-off at 65 during the end of last FY, and hopefully going further, it stays at 60. Yes, we should not really look at July results to estimate as it was a round mostly dedicated to 65 pointers and mostly from last FY. But, I don't agree about one month backlog cleared in August though. August round just cleared all July-06 onwards 65+ applicants (as any other round would do) and additionally just 65 pointers from 8 days (27-Jun to 05-Jul). Thus, the backlog it cleared was 10 days of 60 pointers between 23-Mar to 02-Apr and 8 days of 65 pointers. The one month worth of 65+ applicants from July-06 onwards it processed cannot be referred to as a backlog.
> 
> The reason I estimated 14 to 15 days of movement was: August round cleared only 10 days of 60 points backlog. But, it also had 8 days of 65 backlog, which the September round will not have. Assuming 60 pointers are twice as much as 65, in absence of a 65 backlog, the September round should be able to take in 8/2 = 4 days worth more 60 pointers... thus expect the movement to be 10 + 4 = 14 days or somewhere around this mark.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Gloria121 said:


> 2631, this week, 189, any peers? Really eager.......


Hi Gloria, I have just got my ACS assessment today and submitted my EOI today itself for 263111. Cheers.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my EOI today for 263111. Would I have a chance for an invitation in September?

Cheers.


----------



## wewake (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you keeDa. Hope for the best.


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Ursan, 

We are totally the same. I just got my skill assessment result for 263111 network professional and submitted EOI today. This is actually my second EOI, since I submitted EOI one month ago for 261313 software after finding it is really hard to get it soon.

Hopefully, we can get it within this year.

Cheers.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

MQ_haibin said:


> Hi Ursan,
> 
> We are totally the same. I just got my skill assessment result for 263111 network professional and submitted EOI today. This is actually my second EOI, since I submitted EOI one month ago for 261313 software after finding it is really hard to get it soon.
> 
> ...


Can you explain how you did that? Like did you change any of your reference letters? What are/were your experiences like? What were your titles and duties?


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Can you explain how you did that? Like did you change any of your reference letters? What are/were your experiences like? What were your titles and duties?


Yes, I asked my supervisor to rewrite an induction letter for me mentioned how much (percentage) your previous experiences related to network.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

MQ_haibin said:


> Yes, I asked my supervisor to rewrite an induction letter for me mentioned how much (percentage) your previous experiences related to network.


How many different jobs? And did you just change the current one?

If possible can you PM me your duties in the new reference letter?

Also what do you mean by induction letter? Is it something on top of your assessment?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi,guys. I lodged my EOI as external auditor at 7.29, do I stand a chance to get invitation at September round? If so, how is the possibility?Thanks for the replier.


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> How many different jobs? And did you just change the current one?
> 
> If possible can you PM me your duties in the new reference letter?
> 
> Also what do you mean by induction letter? Is it something on top of your assessment?


I did my skill assessment with PHD degree. For phd with no courses intake, I have to submit a induction letter written by my supervisor to explain my research project. So, I just asked my supervisor to write the percentage of my project may related to network. I actually found these assessors seem do not care what you have done before but that percentage.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi,guys. I lodged my EOI with 60points as external auditor at 7.29, do I stand a chance to get invitation at September round? If so, how is the possibility?Thanks for the replier


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Hi,guys. I lodged my EOI with 60points as external auditor at 7.29, do I stand a chance to get invitation at September round? If so, how is the possibility?Thanks for the replier


Dont want to make you upset but the chances are very very little based on the remaining seats available. This is just my opinion. Good luck..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

MQ_haibin said:


> I did my skill assessment with PHD degree. For phd with no courses intake, I have to submit a induction letter written by my supervisor to explain my research project. So, I just asked my supervisor to write the percentage of my project may related to network. I actually found these assessors seem do not care what you have done before but that percentage.


Which assessment did you do? Is it the Temp graduate (costing $475) or Post Australian skills assessment ($500)?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Dont want to make you upset but the chances are very very little based on the remaining seats available. This is just my opinion. Good luck..


why? I saw some comments in this forum. General idea would be that 3or 4th August would be cut-off day.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Dont want to make you upset but the chances are very very little based on the remaining seats available. This is just my opinion. Good luck..


By the way, when did you lodge your EOI for auditor?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

*Mix emotions*

I created EOI in 2013 with 60 points in hope for employer nomination but didnt worked. Now when i have 7 each in ielts my total points are 65 at the moment, i have submitted the EOI today, however, i am turning 33 years old on 2nd Septemper and Draw is due on 7th September. 

I am not sure if on 7th September i will loose 5 points due to age more than 33 years and my remaining points will be 60 only. I have applied under 2613 occupation. 


When do you guys think, should i expect an invitation based on my scenario?

Does age gets calculated on EOI submission or during the invitation round?

Thanks,


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> By the way, when did you lodge your EOI for auditor?


Dear I believe there are too many 65+ coming and pushing us back that's why I think our chances are low. But might be i am wrong. Anyways I lodged on 3.8


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Dear I believe there are too many 65+ coming and pushing us back that's why I think our chances are low. But might be i am wrong. Anyways I lodged on 3.8


OK, I did not hear any one got 65 turning to auditing and I hardly heard any one with 65 around me. Plus the guys with 65 would get invitation from gen accountant in 1-2 month anyway. I don't think they are so much motivated to turn to auditor. EOI is not free after all. If you use a agent, the cost would be around 900 dollars in total for a new EOI. Thats my opinion. Anyway, what is your plan if you miss the external auditor invitation?


----------



## Kkl100 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm in the same boat with most of you. I submited EOI under external auditor with 60 points on 16 july. Hopefully I will get the invite in September. I missed for three points on reading for getting 79+ in Pte and I dont want to do english tests ever again


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Kkl100 said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the same boat with most of you. I submited EOI under external auditor with 60 points on 16 july. Hopefully I will get the invite in September. I missed for three points on reading for getting 79+ in Pte and I dont want to do english tests ever again


I guess you will get invitation. I submitted at 7.29, so I feel stressed if I can get invitation. How do you think?


----------



## raja singa (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> I guess you will get invitation. I submitted at 7.29, so I feel stressed if I can get invitation. How do you think?


in my opinion you will be ok


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> OK, I did not hear any one got 65 turning to auditing and I hardly heard any one with 65 around me. Plus the guys with 65 would get invitation from gen accountant in 1-2 month anyway. I don't think they are so much motivated to turn to auditor. EOI is not free after all. If you use a agent, the cost would be around 900 dollars in total for a new EOI. Thats my opinion. Anyway, what is your plan if you miss the external auditor invitation?


To some extent I agree with you but still now adays many people like me usually lodged it by themselves however still reassessment expense is associated. Anyways we should hope for the best  my case is quite funny. My student visa going to expire on 10.9 so if dont get invited i have to apply for graduate visa immediately and then if auditor ceiling reached then I would reassessed my degree with accounting and then try to make 8 each in pte to reach 70. What about you?


----------



## raja singa (Aug 9, 2015)

:QUOTE=Jeff0002;7982073]OK, I did not hear any one got 65 turning to auditing and I hardly heard any one with 65 around me. Plus the guys with 65 would get invitation from gen accountant in 1-2 month anyway. I don't think they are so much motivated to turn to auditor. EOI is not free after all. If you use a agent, the cost would be around 900 dollars in total for a new EOI. Thats my opinion. Anyway, what is your plan if you miss the external auditor invitation?[/QUOTE]
:confused2::confused2::confused2o another assessment for accountant,improve your points by taking another english test.or apply 190:decision::decision::decision:


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Kkl100 said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the same boat with most of you. I submited EOI under external auditor with 60 points on 16 july. Hopefully I will get the invite in September. I missed for three points on reading for getting 79+ in Pte and I dont want to do english tests ever again


Same situation mate. I am also missed with few points to get 79 and dont want to do pte again  eoi EA 3 aug


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello all,

I just submitted my EOI with 65 Points today under ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
I know that the last invitation (3rd Aug) was cut at 65 points EOI Effective date 23/6/2015.

Do you think there's any chance that I would get the next round invite (7th Sep)? 
Otherwise...what about Oct round? My visa is expiring 16 Nov 2015. Hopefully I got the invite before then...don't want to lose my full-time job here


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am joining the waiting list as well. I don't know what my chances are. But hoping for the best.


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Marigold2015, I think you should be getting invite in September or October rounds, based on the backlog of 65 pointers cleared in July and August. All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

freestyler84 said:


> Marigold2015, I think you should be getting invite in September or October rounds, based on the backlog of 65 pointers cleared in July and August. All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Freestyler84

We are pretty much in the same situation, aren't we...I see you have submitted your EOI on 13/8 with 65 points too.

I also attempting IELTS again end of this month to boost my score to 75. I've tried PTE but it's not really my cup of tea. Your result should be out by the end of today. I wish you all the best with your PTE result and fingers crossed we both get the invite this Sep round.


----------



## akthare (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need your help in clarifying the below query.
I have got my ACS Assesment today which was pending for one or the other issue and took nearly 6 months. The occupation code for which i certified is 261311(Analyst Programmer).

I was checking the occupation ceiling list today, I could find 2613 and all code as four digits so i just want to confirm is 261311 will come under this and is a valid code only.

Regards
AKT


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> To some extent I agree with you but still now adays many people like me usually lodged it by themselves however still reassessment expense is associated. Anyways we should hope for the best  my case is quite funny. My student visa going to expire on 10.9 so if dont get invited i have to apply for graduate visa immediately and then if auditor ceiling reached then I would reassessed my degree with accounting and then try to make 8 each in pte to reach 70. What about you?


Me too. At the same time, I will ask my de facto partner to pass skill assessment, which gives me extra 5 points. Will you consider 190 from NSW?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

raja singa said:


> in my opinion you will be ok


Thx bro. Could tell me some reasons? I have been terrified by some pessimists saying you have little chance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> I created EOI in 2013 with 60 points in hope for employer nomination but didnt worked. Now when i have 7 each in ielts my total points are 65 at the moment, i have submitted the EOI today, however, i am turning 33 years old on 2nd Septemper and Draw is due on 7th September.
> 
> I am not sure if on 7th September i will loose 5 points due to age more than 33 years and my remaining points will be 60 only. I have applied under 2613 occupation.
> 
> ...


Bad luck mate. You will lose 5 points when the date changes to 03-Sep in Australia.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

akthare said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help in clarifying the below query.
> I have got my ACS Assesment today which was pending for one or the other issue and took nearly 6 months. The occupation code for which i certified is 261311(Analyst Programmer).
> ...


The ceiling is for all occupations 2613**. 261311 is very much a valid occupation code. Go ahead and file your EOI using this occupation code.


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Which assessment did you do? Is it the Temp graduate (costing $475) or Post Australian skills assessment ($500)?


Post assessment, I paid twice for software and network.


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi guys

Does anyone know the latest progress of 2631 network? I submitted EOI with 60 recently, but i will loose 5 points due to age more than 33 years Feb. next year 2016. Very eager... 

Thanks,


----------



## lolnap (Jun 26, 2015)

Any estimates for how long it will take for EOI with 60 points (2613 Software) submitted today?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

lolnap said:


> Any estimates for how long it will take for EOI with 60 points (2613 Software) submitted today?


Mostly next Dec'2016 as per current trend. sorry to say this. I am also in same situation. waiting is killing many people.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

How can you say dec 2016? It seems 60 points 2613 should be processed in dec 2015. This is my estimation based on previous year results, however it was faster in 2014 for Software engineer and the August EOI submission probably processed in sep 2014.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

MQ_haibin said:


> Post assessment, I paid twice for software and network.


How come you did that? I thought 1 year experience or professional year was mandatory?


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> How come you did that? I thought 1 year experience or professional year was mandatory?


yes, I took py course after graduation.


----------



## blackpearl0071 (Aug 19, 2015)

hey, do u know how long the reassessment is going to take from IPA ?...My original assessment for external auditor hasn't arrived either, applied on 15 july :/...dunno whats taking them so long!


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Any suggestions?


It looks no one knows about the solution and I have to create a new EOI. :eyebrows:


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

blackpearl0071 said:


> hey, do u know how long the reassessment is going to take from IPA ?...My original assessment for external auditor hasn't arrived either, applied on 15 july :/...dunno whats taking them so long!


Hi my friend,

I applied ipa assessment on 31th July, and I received that on 5th August. That was around 5 days. I don't know why you still don't receive your assessment.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Hi my friend,
> 
> I applied ipa assessment on 31th July, and I received that on 5th August. That was around 5 days. I don't know why you still don't receive your assessment.


Hi, I am from China as well and waiting for auditor invitation. How many points do you have?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Hi, I am from China as well and waiting for auditor invitation. How many points do you have?


60 pts for Accounting (general) and 60 pts for EA. How about you, mate?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> 60 pts for Accounting (general) and 60 pts for EA. How about you, mate?


same. Some guys said the curt-off day would be 7.25,which made me feel stressed. How do you think?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

I submitted my EOIs on 7th August. So if you ask me, I hope the cut-off date can be after 7th August. But, it may be impossible. The date would be between 3rd to 6th August, I think.

So when did you apply your EOI?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> I submitted my EOIs on 7th August. So if you ask me, I hope the cut-off date can be after 7th August. But, it may be impossible. The date would be between 3rd to 6th August, I think.
> 
> So when did you apply your EOI?


why 3rd or 4th August? I did EOI at 7.29. By the way, which Uni are you from?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> why 3rd or 4th August? I did EOI at 7.29. By the way, which Uni are you from?


RMIT and you?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> RMIT and you?


UWA. Some other students submitted really early. Like the one from UQ, she got reults at 8th July and submitted at 23rd July.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> why 3rd or 4th August? I did EOI at 7.29. By the way, which Uni are you from?


I don't think the cut-off date can be 7.25. You can count how many dates between 7.9 with 7.25. That is 16 days which was less than previous round. Second, 7.25 was Saturday. In my memory, the cut-off was Monday or Thursday.

I hope these can answer your question.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> UWA. Some other students submitted really early. Like the one from UQ, she got reults at 8th July and submitted at 23rd July.


You definitely have chances to be invited, my friend.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> I don't think the cut-off date can be 7.25. You can count how many dates between 7.9 with 7.25. That is 16 days which was less than previous round. Second, 7.25 was Saturday. In my memory, the cut-off was Monday or Thursday.
> 
> I hope these can answer your question.


I bear the same idea with your point 1. Point 2 is brilliant. The pessimists thought like there were huge amount 65 pointers turning from general accountant to auditor. This is the main ground their expectation is based on.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> UWA. Some other students submitted really early. Like the one from UQ, she got reults at 8th July and submitted at 23rd July.


did you apply 190?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> did you apply 190?


haven't yet. I am planning to. did you apply for 190?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> haven't yet. I am planning to. did you apply for 190?


Yes I did on Monday. I don't have any advantages in 189 visa. how many scores do you have in 189 eoi?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Yes I did on Monday. I don't have any advantages in 189 visa. how many scores do you have in 189 eoi?


just 60, otherwise I would not be stressful. But my study has not finished, once I got PR by 190, how could I finish my study? I have to move to NSW straight away, right?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> just 60, otherwise I would not be stressful. But my study has not finished, once I got PR by 190, how could I finish my study? I have to move to NSW straight away, right?


I can't answer this question mate. The most important thing to me is stay in Australia. And I don't think NSW requires "move to NSW immediately". I looked other Asian forums ( I think you must know them), some said the conditions in 190 VISA is "nil", that means no condition.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> I can't answer this question mate. The most important thing to me is stay in Australia. And I don't think NSW requires "move to NSW immediately". I looked other Asian forums ( I think you must know them), some said the conditions in 190 VISA is "nil", that means no condition.


Asian people are genius,since we always can find a way to get around rules. My agent suggest me to apply for 190 until I missed the 3rd round. He reckons I stand 70% chance to get in. And there are only 2 weeks away from next round, it does not hurt too much to wait for 2 weeks. How do you think? By the way, which Asian forum did you indicate? I only know dida other than this forum.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Asian people are genius,since we always can find a way to get around rules. My agent suggest me to apply for 190 until I missed the 3rd round. He reckons I stand 70% chance to get in. And there are only 2 weeks away from next round, it does not hurt too much to wait for 2 weeks. How do you think? By the way, which Asian forum did you indicate? I only know dida other than this forum.


If you are invited, please let me know, so that maybe I have little chance to be invited.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> If you are invited, please let me know, so that maybe I have little chance to be invited.


definitely. Could you tell the Asian forum you referred to?Thx, bro


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Can I expect any luck for the September invitations ?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> definitely. Could you tell the Asian forum you referred to?Thx, bro


yiyi and adelaide


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't think so. ANY WAY, GOOD LUCK:fingerscrossed:


----------



## har_sidhu (Aug 20, 2015)

Drea Friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 05/15/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Network Engineer - 263111.

ACS: 5
English:10
Age: 25
Education:15

I reappeared for PTE and scored:

R: 87
W: 78
S: 85
L: 86

I want to know from experts, can i claim 20 points in English and update EOI or i need to reappear. Will they not consider my scores as 8 in each subject. 

This report is automatically sent to immigration team. Will it help in getting NSW invitation soon. 

Kindly advise.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

har_sidhu said:


> Drea Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 05/15/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Network Engineer - 263111.
> 
> ...


Hi,

No, your score is not equal to 8 in each- You need *79 in each section* to get 20 points for English.


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

har_sidhu said:


> Drea Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 05/15/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Network Engineer - 263111.
> 
> ...


Oh dear
Feel so sorry for you bro.
Its the worst feeling to miss out by 1 mark.
You can't claim 20 points. You need 79.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

dear friends
I have a question in my mind about EOI. can someone knowledgeable answer please?

1.I had my ACS result with my last experience as 7 months. however for the first three months of this experience I had my salary in cash. so I decided to remove the first 3 months from EOI, since I will not be able to show any proof when visa documents are requested. Is it right to do so? (it doesn't affect my claimed skilled points)


2. If I update my EOI does it change the date of effect?

Thank you.


----------



## anand8412 (Aug 20, 2015)

Iam new member to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on Aug 14 with 60 points for Software engineer. As per skills assessment my experience is counted after August 2010. So As per calculations i get 5 yrs experience on Sep 1 2015, inturn get 5 more points and total points will be 65.

1) Does EOI automatically get updated to 65 from 60 on September 1?
2) what is my chances of getting invitation if i get 65 points in September round.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

I have submitted my EOI yesterday 19/08/2015 with 65 points for ICT-261111. Fingers crossed for September round.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

I likely to submit EOI under 189 / 190 in coming days and have some questions while filling form.

1. As we have to enter employment history for last 10 years, then how can I enter employment history of more than 10 years as my first job starts from Oct-2004 to Feb-2007. Should I enter full timings?

2. What about designations, as I starts from Internee to Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Principal Software Engineer and Software Specialist. Does only Software Engineer as designation works?

3. Can I add certifications like Java certification in qualification section, I think they does not helpful in awarding any points also ACS does not access them. So better to avoid them?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

anand8412 said:


> Iam new member to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on Aug 14 with 60 points for Software engineer. As per skills assessment my experience is counted after August 2010. So As per calculations i get 5 yrs experience on Sep 1 2015, inturn get 5 more points and total points will be 65.
> 
> 1) Does EOI automatically get updated to 65 from 60 on September 1?
> 2) what is my chances of getting invitation if i get 65 points in September round.
> ...


From what I have read elsewhere in this forum your marks should be auto updated (assuming you did not enter an end date for your last job description when filling your EOI).

I am a Dev. Programmer/65/18aug. Not really sure if we will get invites next round or not. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

bilcat said:


> dear friends
> I have a question in my mind about EOI. can someone knowledgeable answer please?
> 
> 1.I had my ACS result with my last experience as 7 months. however for the first three months of this experience I had my salary in cash. so I decided to remove the first 3 months from EOI, since I will not be able to show any proof when visa documents are requested. Is it right to do so? (it doesn't affect my claimed skilled points)
> ...


As for your second question: it will change the date of effect if your changes alter your claimed points. If not it won't.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

anand8412 said:


> Iam new member to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on Aug 14 with 60 points for Software engineer. As per skills assessment my experience is counted after August 2010. So As per calculations i get 5 yrs experience on Sep 1 2015, inturn get 5 more points and total points will be 65.
> 
> 1) Does EOI automatically get updated to 65 from 60 on September 1?
> 2) what is my chances of getting invitation if i get 65 points in September round.
> ...


If I am not wrong in my understanding, shouldn't the 5 year be completed on 31st July or 1st Aug 2015 considering the example the year is calculated from 1st jan - 31st dec.
Even I am sailing in the same boat . My exp is calculated from Sept 2010 and I was hoping that on 1st of Sept i can claim 5 more points :confused2::confused2:


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I would really appreciate your help.I got my assessment done in july and filed my EOI on 29th july and selected both 189 & 190. My occupation is ICT business Analyst Points for 189 : 65 Points of 190 : 70 ( i chose victoria as state) I just talked to a consultant and he said that its highly to get invite when you select both 189 & 190.And for state nomination i have to file application for victoria as they are not going to reach out themselves. Hiw authentic is all this info?he is asking me to update my EOI but i am waiting for 7th sep round.would it be a good idea to update my EOI?is it going to effect my invite?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Furqan said:


> Can I expect any luck for the September invitations ?


You definitely can friend. I am in the same boat as you are and this occupation has a a very big ceiling as compared to the number of invites being issues each month. So sit tight, you are going to get an invite for sure.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

har_sidhu said:


> Drea Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 05/15/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Network Engineer - 263111.
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

where are your 5 points for 2 years of study in Australia....Don't you qualify for that as well??

I am just guessing form ur timelines as you have completed a professional year, you should have an education that was completed in Australia and that means you can claim 5 points for that!!

I hope it makes sense.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> I likely to submit EOI under 189 / 190 in coming days and have some questions while filling form.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> I likely to submit EOI under 189 / 190 in coming days and have some questions while filling form.
> 
> ...


1. Mine was a similar case. My first and last employment started in early 2000's until 2010. I just entered part of it to fulfill the 10 years requirement.

2. Enter all positions as listed in your ACS result. It is a free text field. Anything works.

3. Those vendor certifications do not have any dates I believe, so you won't be able to enter them in EOI.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

PS : I've never waited for any date like this..ever in my life ...!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> PS : I've never waited for any date like this..ever in my life ...!!


While you are waiting, prepare for the next steps- paying for the visa fees, arranging the documents, etc. because you will be invited for sure in 2 weeks and 6.5 hours from now :thumb:


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

maqsood041 said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate your help.I got my assessment done in july and filed my EOI on 29th july and selected both 189 & 190. My occupation is ICT business Analyst Points for 189 : 65 Points of 190 : 70 ( i chose victoria as state) I just talked to a consultant and he said that its highly to get invite when you select both 189 & 190.And for state nomination i have to file application for victoria as they are not going to reach out themselves. Hiw authentic is all this info?he is asking me to update my EOI but i am waiting for 7th sep round.would it be a good idea to update my EOI?is it going to effect my invite?


1. Edit: I am not sure about your occupation. Although I'd guess you probably will receive a invite as you have 65points
2. Yes you have to submit a separate application for Victoria ASFAIK (only NSW will select their applicants via skill select ATM)
3. Update your EOI with what?


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Consultant is saying to deselect 189 and select 190 only as it is going to effect invite



babytux said:


> maqsood041 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I would really appreciate your help.I got my assessment done in july and filed my EOI on 29th july and selected both 189 & 190. My occupation is ICT business Analyst Points for 189 : 65 Points of 190 : 70 ( i chose victoria as state) I just talked to a consultant and he said that its highly to get invite when you select both 189 & 190.And for state nomination i have to file application for victoria as they are not going to reach out themselves. Hiw authentic is all this info?he is asking me to update my EOI but i am waiting for 7th sep round.would it be a good idea to update my EOI?is it going to effect my invite?
> ...


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

maqsood041 said:


> Consultant is saying to deselect 189 and select 190 only as it is going to effect invite


I don't see why you should do that. You can have both applications active at the same time. One shouldn't affect the other. Then again, I am not a expert on these matters. May be the resident experts could weigh in on this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maqsood041 said:


> Consultant is saying to deselect 189 and select 190 only as it is going to effect invite


You should check the MARA website and see if he is really a qualified MARA registered agent. Please stop taking advises from him. There is no such factor that can influence your 189 or 190 invitation. In fact, 189 is the best choice out there. Don't deselect it.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks..are there any chances for me to get invite this september round or not? i ampretty worried.
65 points ICT Business Analyst filed my EOI on 29th july.



KeeDa said:


> maqsood041 said:
> 
> 
> > Consultant is saying to deselect 189 and select 190 only as it is going to effect invite
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maqsood041 said:


> Thanks..are there any chances for me to get invite this september round or not? i ampretty worried.
> 65 points ICT Business Analyst filed my EOI on 29th july.


It is hard to predict. 65 is actually a good score to get an instant invite, but there are less invitations sent out for ICT BA due to pro rata arrangements (128 I think) and applicants with 65 points since 23-June are still waiting. It is quite likely that there are more than 128 ICT BA applicants with 65+ points in the queue before you, so don't count too much on September invitations. Maybe you will get invited in October if you are lucky, otherwise in November. Follow this thread and observe which ICT BA applicants get invited on Sep 06 19:30 IST.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> While you are waiting, prepare for the next steps- paying for the visa fees, arranging the documents, etc. because you will be invited for sure in 2 weeks and 6.5 hours from now :thumb:


Already ready for PCC + Medical , done some flight booking back to my town so that I can easily get the PCC
Called up an Australian friend & asked him to arrange money for Visa.
Planning to finish documents and filling form 80 by this week.
Missing anything ?


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

I've heard that you can also do medical before filing Visa ? 
Is that better or 1st file Visa and then go for the medical ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Already ready for PCC + Medical , done some flight booking back to my town so that I can easily get the PCC
> Called up an Australian friend & asked him to arrange money for Visa.
> Planning to finish documents and filling form 80 by this week.
> Missing anything ?


You seem to be all set. How about documents? You might need a bit more documents that what you gave for assessment. Name and arrange them in folders for each applicant so that it is easier to upload.



int*MarTiNi said:


> I've heard that you can also do medical before filing Visa ?
> Is that better or 1st file Visa and then go for the medical ?


Yes, you can do medicals before filing the visa, but frankly, unless you have compelling (medical) reasons to do things like x-ray, etc earlier before the payment, it is best you do it after the visa is lodged.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Ursan said:


> You definitely can friend. I am in the same boat as you are and this occupation has a a very big ceiling as compared to the number of invites being issues each month. So sit tight, you are going to get an invite for sure.


Best of luck mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends, 

Applied EOI on 25th july'15 for 263111(systems and network engineer) for 189 with 60 points. Any chance that i might get invite for this september round? please share your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Can someone help me in clarifying the below confusion :-
My exp is calculated from Sept 2010 and I am hoping that on 1st of Sept i can claim 5 more points. Is this calculation correct or I'll be granted 5 more points on 1st October . 

P.S. This wait for the invite is really tiring !!


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

I received my ACS result today according to which my experience after September 2007 counted as skilled, it means currently 10 points will be awarded and 15 points on Oct-01-2015. Currently I am standing on 55 points and become 60 on Oct-01-2015.

I had following scenarios to apply for EOI, can somebody share his thoughts about choosing best option.

CASE 1 : Apply for sub class 190 now with state sponsorship points of 55 + 5 which will be converted to 60 + 5 on Oct-01-2015.

CASE 2 : Apply for sub class 190, and also lodge new EOI with 60 on Oct-01-2015.

CASE 3 : Apply for sub class 189 and 190 now, with state sponsorship points of 55 + 5 which will be converted to 60 + 5 on Oct-01-2015.

CASE 4 : Apply for sub class 189 now, with 55 points which will be converted to 60 on Oct-01-2015.


I think Case 1 and then case 2 looks logical. As might application will be refused before Oct-01-2015 for visa sub class 189 due to 55 points in case 3 and 4.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

I received my ACS result today according to which my experience after September 2007 counted as skilled, it means currently 10 points will be awarded and 15 points on Oct-01-2015. Currently I am standing on 55 points and become 60 on Oct-01-2015.

I had following scenarios to apply for EOI, can somebody share his thoughts about choosing best option.

CASE 1 : Apply for sub class 190 now with state sponsorship points of 55 + 5 which will be converted to 60 + 5 on Oct-01-2015.

CASE 2 : Apply for sub class 189 with 60 on Oct-01-2015.

CASE 3 : Apply for sub class 189 and 190 now, with state sponsorship points of 55 + 5 which will be converted to 60 + 5 on Oct-01-2015.

CASE 4 : Apply for sub class 189 now, with 55 points which will be converted to 60 on Oct-01-2015.


I think Case 1 and then case 2 looks logical. As might application will be refused before Oct-01-2015 for visa sub class 189 due to 55 points in case 3 and 4.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> I received my ACS result today according to which my experience after September 2007 counted as skilled, it means currently 10 points will be awarded and 15 points on Oct-01-2015. Currently I am standing on 55 points and become 60 on Oct-01-2015.
> 
> ...


hI,
You can't apply for 189 with 55 points. So, only *CASE 1 is possible now *and then EOI for 189 on 1st October.
Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

SURYA123 said:


> hI,
> You can't apply for 189 with 55 points. So, only *CASE 1 is possible now *and then EOI for 189 on 1st October.
> Thanks


You can apply with 55 points, it's just won't be selected. So Case 3 is best option.


----------



## sureshv5 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All, 

Anybody can advice who has received ACS-RPL +ve assessment, approached VETAccess for education assessment and submitted EOI. 

Regards


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear guys how many of you applied on the basis of external auditor occupation. Just wondering where am I standing. Lodged eoi 3.8.15 Cheers!


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Dear experts!

Do we need to provide proof (pay slips...etc) to the DIBP for periods of employment that's considered irrelevant (by the assessing authority Ex: The first 2 years deducted by ACS. Do we need to provide proof for those years)?


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

what is the last day that will be a cut off for the 7th Sept draw?


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have submitted my EOI on 21st July with 60 points for the occupation 233512. August 3rd round cut off date for 60 pointers was 9th July. Hoping to get invited for the September 7th round. Any chance?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

babytux said:


> Dear experts!
> 
> Do we need to provide proof (pay slips...etc) to the DIBP for periods of employment that's considered irrelevant (by the assessing authority Ex: The first 2 years deducted by ACS. Do we need to provide proof for those years)?


I want to know this too.. I only have 1.5years of experience so didn't submit them for points or to the assessing authority. However I included it in the application.

And lol you're the only other Sri Lankan person i've seen here. I applied this August myself.



prasad2529 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st July with 60 points for the occupation 233512. August 3rd round cut off date for 60 pointers was 9th July. Hoping to get invited for the September 7th round. Any chance?


I think not with 60pts.. But you never know.. lol


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

I think not with 60pts.. But you never know.. lol[/QUOTE]

Based on what do you think no?


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st July with 60 points for the occupation 233512. August 3rd round cut off date for 60 pointers was 9th July. Hoping to get invited for the September 7th round. Any chance?


Hi, may i ask how you come to know the cutoff date for the August 3rd round please?


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Hi, may i ask how you come to know the cutoff date for the August 3rd round please?


It's indicated here: 

SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

al10 said:


> It's indicated here:
> 
> SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results


Looks candidates of occupation code 2613 having 60 points may be invited in September round as in august result.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Dear guys how many of you applied on the basis of external auditor occupation. Just wondering where am I standing. Lodged eoi 3.8.15 Cheers!


Depending on how many 65 pointers turned to auditor


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

there are few lankans around. But yeah, you are the only other lankan I've seen who is waiting for a invite in the next round. Well.. good luck to us!



BatWolf said:


> I want to know this too.. I only have 1.5years of experience so didn't submit them for points or to the assessing authority. However I included it in the application.
> 
> And lol you're the only other Sri Lankan person i've seen here. I applied this August myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Depending on how many 65 pointers turned to auditor


Thats right. But do u think too many 65 gets motivated to turned ito auditor?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

But I guess people haven't got invitation yet in 2613 since July .


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Thats right. But do u think too many 65 gets motivated to turned ito auditor?


I did know any of my friends has 65 points and I did hear any 65 pointers turning to auditors in reality. My view is 65 pointers are not so motivated to turn to auditor, since they get invitation from accountant anyway. The 65 pointers who turn to auditor probably want to get PR faster. But you never know until the day.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> I did know any of my friends has 65 points and I did hear any 65 pointers turning to auditors in reality. My view is 65 pointers are not so motivated to turn to auditor, since they get invitation from accountant anyway. The 65 pointers who turn to auditor probably want to get PR faster. But you never know until the day.


The waiting time for general accountants with 65 points seems to be no more than 2 months. I don't think many of them turned to auditors as the cost for a new assessment doesn't worth the time. Just in July/August there could be more applications as auditor due to the new graduates (if they studied in either SA or Tasmania or NT they easily get 65 points)


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> The waiting time for general accountants with 65 points seems to be no more than 2 months. I don't think many of them turned to auditors as the cost for a new assessment doesn't worth the time. Just in July/August there could be more applications as auditor due to the new graduates (if they studied in either SA or Tasmania or NT they easily get 65 points)


Only few students would graduate with no band less 7. I don't think the new graduates would be a threat.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> I did know any of my friends has 65 points and I did hear any 65 pointers turning to auditors in reality. My view is 65 pointers are not so motivated to turn to auditor, since they get invitation from accountant anyway. The 65 pointers who turn to auditor probably want to get PR faster. But you never know until the day.


Agreed


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Only few students would graduate with no band less 7. I don't think the new graduates would be a threat.


Now it is near next invitation round, but I did not see any information regarding who was invited in external auditor. Did you get any news?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Now it is near next invitation round, but I did not see any information regarding who was invited in external auditor. Did you get any news?


All invitations would be given at exact 7.9. There will be no any info before this date.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Now it is near next invitation round, but I did not see any information regarding who was invited in external auditor. Did you get any news?


I looked at you profile, why did not you submit your EOI of auditor at the same time with accountant?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> I looked at you profile, why did not you submit your EOI of auditor at the same time with accountant?


That is a good question, I ask myself this question everyday. I did not know I can do that before July.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> That is a good question, I ask myself this question everyday. I did not know I can do that before July.


Errr, But it was still not late to start everything on July, it looks like you took a month to settle down the EOI of auditor, why?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Errr, But it was still not late to start everything on July, it looks like you took a month to settle down the EOI of auditor, why?


Because I was not in Australia until end of July.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> That is a good question, I ask myself this question everyday. I did not know I can do that before July.


By the way, did your friends lodge before you as auditor or behind you? I think if they lodged behind you which means the majority of applicant would lodge behind you, you still have chance to get invitation.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Because I was not in Australia until end of July.


Good luck, man. How about your friends? When did they lodge? There is a theory that the cut-off day would 3 rd August.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> By the way, did your friends lodge before you as auditor or behind you? I think if they lodged behind you which means the majority of applicant would lodge behind you, you still have chance to get invitation.


I don't think so. I didn't hear anyone who lodged late than me. So Sad!


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Just need a quick advice from all of you.

I have received my PTE score today. I have couple of doubts here as what will be the test reference Id which we need to fill in EOI? Is it the Registration Number of the test(numeral) or PTE ID(an alphanumeric number) ? 

Secondly, My wife's skill assesment came positive for 2613 group. She has given PTE as well. Her scores are L/R/S/W -- 74/51/75/55 . Can I claim her 5 points as partner ? because I think PTE > 50 = Ielts 6. Please correct me if I am wrong in understanding.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Good luck, man. How about your friends? When did they lodge? There is a theory that the cut-off day would 3 rd August.


And I applied on 3.8  dont know what will happen? ?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need a quick advice from all of you.
> 
> ...


you can claim 5 points as long as your wife passed her skill assessement


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need a quick advice from all of you.
> 
> ...


For 1 st question.. it should be reference id


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> I don't think so. I didn't hear anyone who lodged late than me. So Sad!


me either. I know some guys lodged at 23-25 July.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> you can claim 5 points as long as your wife passed her skill assessement


Thanks for your reply.
Yeah skill assesment came positive and she is suitable for the role of Software Engineer as per ACS reference letter.

What about the reference Id?? it should be the registration number.. I guess so.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need a quick advice from all of you.
> 
> ...


1. Registration ID is the answer.
2. Yes you can claim as long as she has cleared the test.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> 1. Registration ID is the answer.
> 2. Yes you can claim as long as she has cleared the test.


Thanks for reply Gaurav.

Yes she has cleared it with 51 in one part.that's why I was thinking whether I can get 5 points for partner or not.

For both of us,our skills are mentioned in SOL(Software Engineer) and I think dats the only criteria which should be fulfilled with below ones :--

1. ACS positive
2. IELTS/PTE --competent atleast.(Band 6 or PTE > 50)

Can you confirm this as well.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Svats said:


> Thanks for reply Gaurav.
> 
> Yes she has cleared it with 51 in one part.that's why I was thinking whether I can get 5 points for partner or not.
> 
> ...


Yes you can claim. 

see this 
Points Test -> Other factors -> partner skills

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes you can claim.
> 
> see this
> Points Test -> Other factors -> partner skills
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

If i select NEW SOUTH WALES in state preference for 190 do i have to submit separate application or not?I have 70 points and ICT Business Analyst Profession.Currently i have selected both 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.I am waiting from 29th july but looking at the trend seems liek i'll have to wait till oct or november for invite for 189.Currently i have selected victoria in state preference.Should i change it/update it?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

You should create a new Eoi for NSW and select NSW as preferred state.

There isn't a separate application for NSW.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If i select NEW SOUTH WALES in state preference for 190 do i have to submit separate application or not?I have 70 points and ICT Business Analyst Profession.Currently i have selected both 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.I am waiting from 29th july but looking at the trend seems liek i'll have to wait till oct or november for invite for 189.Currently i have selected victoria in state preference.Should i change it/update it?


Separate application? didn't get you. Please explain.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Separate application? didn't get you. Please explain.


In case of Victoria nomination, you have to select Victoria in the preferred location and then you also need to submit an application from Victoria state nomination site and provide your EOI #.

For NSW, you dont need to submit other application on NSW State nomination site.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> In case of Victoria nomination, you have to select Victoria in the preferred location and then you also need to submit an application from Victoria state nomination site and provide your EOI #.
> 
> For NSW, you dont need to submit other application on NSW State nomination site.


Yes.
For NSW, you express your interest in the EOI by selecting NSW and then you have to wait for an "apply for SS" link from NSW.
Post which, you can apply for NSW SS.


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Although I have submitted my EOI recently only, I am also waiting for my invitation in the upcoming round on 7th Sept 2015. 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 |Developer Programmer - 261312

PTE: Overall 76 Result : 25 Aug 2015 
Work Experience: 1+ months
ACS assessment applied: 14-07-2015
ACS Positive Result: 24-07-2015
EOI Submitted: 25-07-2015 (65 points)
EOI Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

*How invitation works?*

If invitation round selected applicants with 60 points; does it mean they have sent invitations to all candidates with higher points?

If no than how does it work?

Regards,
J. M.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

macknojia said:


> If invitation round selected applicants with 60 points; does it mean they have sent invitations to all candidates with higher points?
> 
> If no than how does it work?
> 
> ...


Absolutely right.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

macknojia said:


> If invitation round selected applicants with 60 points; does it mean they have sent invitations to all candidates with higher points?
> 
> If no than how does it work?
> 
> ...


I think no. certain occupation people with 60 points getting invitations doesn't mean that people with higher points of different occupation got invitations.. all it depends on the occupation.

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> I think no. certain occupation people with 60 points getting invitations doesn't mean that people with higher points of different occupation got invitations.. all it depends on the occupation.
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


The score is the first criteria that the immigration department consider (the second is the time).

If someone with 60 points gets an invitation, it means that all the people who submitted an EOI with a score higher than 60 have already got an invitation.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

macknojia said:


> If invitation round selected applicants with 60 points; does it mean they have sent invitations to all candidates with higher points?
> 
> If no than how does it work?
> 
> ...


Yes you're right, however, it means all candidates with higher points for that very code.
For example - 
If 261313's applicant with 60 points has received an invite, it means for 261313 all applicants with points greater than 60 have got the invites too surely. 
But it doesn't mean that all applicants with under other codes having >60 points have received the invites too.

In short, its a combination of Job Code and Points (needless to say, date submitted as well).


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Sgamba said:


> The score is the first criteria that the immigration department consider (the second is the time).
> 
> If someone with 60 points gets an invitation, it means that all the people who submitted an EOI with a score higher than 60 have already got an invitation.


only people with same occupation who has higher points might got invitations. not the other occupation candidates.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> only people with same occupation who has higher points might got invitations. not the other occupation candidates.


ok my bad. I was giving for sure we were talking about the same occupation.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello guys need a advice .
Do you reckon 2613 analysts programmer will get Eoi with 65 points on month of September?

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

sdas02 said:


> Hello guys need a advice .
> Do you reckon 2613 analysts programmer will get Eoi with 65 points on month of September?
> 
> Thanks


Noone really knows but if you are already in Australia, I would apply to 190 NSW (it seems like they are issuing invites for 70+ points)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

Waiting to Submit EOI for the sep draw.. I have to take PTE on Monday... had applied ACS on 20 Aug but it got delayed coz of missing docs. 

Do you people think I will be able to get an invitation If i score 70 points? Regardless I apply a day or 2 before the draw?

Also can i expect ACS result till thursday?

Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

sdas02 said:


> Hello guys need a advice .
> Do you reckon 2613 analysts programmer will get Eoi with 65 points on month of September?
> 
> Thanks


You mean to say "will get invite" i guess. Yes with 65 points you will get an invite with 65 points.

EOI can be submitted any time.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Narshah said:


> Waiting to Submit EOI for the sep draw.. I have to take PTE on Monday... had applied ACS on 20 Aug but it got delayed coz of missing docs.
> 
> Do you people think I will be able to get an invitation If i score 70 points? Regardless I apply a day or 2 before the draw?
> 
> ...


Yes surely you will get an invite with 70 points During Sept round.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks mate for your reply


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Narshah said:


> Waiting to Submit EOI for the sep draw.. I have to take PTE on Monday... had applied ACS on 20 Aug but it got delayed coz of missing docs.
> 
> Do you people think I will be able to get an invitation If i score 70 points? Regardless I apply a day or 2 before the draw?
> 
> ...



With 70 points, you will definitely get invite in 7 September round whether you submit it 1 min prior to 00:00 AM (Australian time) 7 September,2015.


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All,
I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
Filed for NSW?
2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Kindly help.
Regards
Kiran.J


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kiran.thanal said:


> Hello All,
> I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
> 1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
> Filed for NSW?
> ...


NSW is not even sponsoring your occupation, so don't expect a reply on your EOI if you have selected NSW. Check https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

2. You can file the EOI, but don't expect the state to send you an invitation if they have declared it as closed.
3. Depends on the sponsoring state. There are state specific EOI threads on this forum which might throw some light on the timelines.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Only one more week to the next round guys!!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

i did few changes in EOI? My EOI date of effect changes from 11June to 2Aug. Total points remains the same. I don't know what was the reason why they changed the DOE. 
I need guidance from seniors. My anzsco code is 263111. My points are 60. DOE is 2Aug. Can i get invitation in 7th Sep round?

Last visa date of effect was 9 July 2015 11:10am


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> i did few changes in EOI? My EOI date of effect changes from 11June to 2Aug. Total points remains the same. I don't know what was the reason why they changed the DOE.
> I need guidance from seniors. My anzsco code is 263111. My points are 60. DOE is 2Aug. Can i get invitation in 7th Sep round?
> 
> Last visa date of effect was 9 July 2015 11:10am


Maybe your changes did something like + 5 and - 5 together? and it changed the dates and points still remained the same?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Less than a week left, best of luck everyone, whoever is waiting for Sep7th invite.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Less than a week left, best of luck everyone, whoever is waiting for Sep7th invite.


Yes true. All the best to everyone who is desperately waiting for Sunday night 00:00 like me


----------



## ctharon (Aug 21, 2015)

All the best to everyone for the 7th Sep results.

Electrical Engineering Technician 312312.. 189 (60points)


----------



## RD_Sinister (Aug 31, 2015)

*489 family sponsored*

hi all, 

i have applied for 489 family sponsored under auditor with 65 points.
i am trying to get 8 each in PTE but i scored L90 R75 S90 W76.
should i try pte again for just apply for 489 if i get invite in september round

Please advise.

Kind regards,
RD_sinister


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

RD_Sinister said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have applied for 489 family sponsored under auditor with 65 points.
> i am trying to get 8 each in PTE but i scored L90 R75 S90 W76.
> ...


If you have 65 points already, then maybe you should wait for September round and see if you received an invite or not. It's likely that you will since you have >60 points.


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi All,


My score is 65points , software engineer code ....Lodged EOI on Aug 19th under 189 subclass..

All the best to all the people who are waiting for the Sept 7th Invitation


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello,

is anyone having a clearer idea of when NSW will start to send the invitations for 190?


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

I have already submitted my EOI and I have a few questions:

1. Do I have to enter the details of the education that I took before my bachelor (foundation, secondary school)?
2. I've been working for 2 months in a job which is not relevant to my nominated occupation and I'm not claiming points for it. Should I enter its details as well? I'm worried that the CO will later come and ask me for documents related to that job

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

ahmed_kamal said:


> I have already submitted my EOI and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do I have to enter the details of the education that I took before my bachelor (foundation, secondary school)?
> 2. I've been working for 2 months in a job which is not relevant to my nominated occupation and I'm not claiming points for it. Should I enter its details as well? I'm worried that the CO will later come and ask me for documents related to that job
> ...


1. No need to enter anything before Bachelors.

2. I've personally entered all of my jobs, whether relevant to the chosen occupation or not. I believe they do not ask you for documents from the non-relevant jobs. Somebody else can please confirm this...


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

al10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> is anyone having a clearer idea of when NSW will start to send the invitations for 190?


same ask.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> same ask.


same ask


----------



## msmsh84 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm waiting for this round as well, even though I have submitted my EOI on 12/08/2015, I hope I will get invited on the September 7th.

I heard from my immigration agent that my score should easily secure an invitation, but who knows ...

Best of luck for all of you ... waiting eagerly :juggle: 

_________________________________________________

*Occupation: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111*
ACS Assessment submitted on : 06/04/2015
ACS positive Skills received on : 15/04/2015
IELTS (30/05/2015 ) Results : R: 6.5 , W: 6.0 , L: 7.5 , S: 7.5
IELTS (10/07/2015 ) Results : R: 9.0 , W: 6.5 , L: 7.0 , S: 7.0
PTE-A (09/08/2015) Results : R: 73 , W: 71 , L: 67 , S: 73
*EOI Submitted ( 12/08/2015) : with 65 points ( 189 VISA )*

Invitation: :fingerscrossed:
PCC: :fingerscrossed:
CO: :fingerscrossed:
Medical: :fingerscrossed:
Grant : :fingerscrossed:
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

msmsh84 said:


> Hi guys, I'm waiting for this round as well, even though I have submitted my EOI on 12/08/2015, I hope I will get invited on the September 7th. I heard from my immigration agent that my score should easily secure an invitation, but who knows ... Best of luck for all of you ... waiting eagerly :juggle: _________________________________________________ Occupation: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 ACS Assessment submitted on : 06/04/2015 ACS positive Skills received on : 15/04/2015 IELTS (30/05/2015 ) Results : R: 6.5 , W: 6.0 , L: 7.5 , S: 7.5 IELTS (10/07/2015 ) Results : R: 9.0 , W: 6.5 , L: 7.0 , S: 7.0 PTE-A (09/08/2015) Results : R: 73 , W: 71 , L: 67 , S: 73 EOI Submitted ( 12/08/2015) : with 65 points ( 189 VISA ) Invitation: :fingerscrossed: PCC: :fingerscrossed: CO: :fingerscrossed: Medical: :fingerscrossed: Grant : :fingerscrossed: lane:lane:lane:





Hey mate 

Did you showed any work experience?


----------



## msmsh84 (Aug 17, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Did you showed any work experience?


Of course, I have 7 years and 7 months working as an MSP IT Manager nothing else.

Thanks


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hi guys..thanks for creating this threat.. I lodged eoi on 3rd august for external auditor with 60 points. Can anyone shed lights what are my chances to get invited next round?


Good to know...i have also submitted eoi under external auditor on 28th aug ...lets hope for the best...
Slots for external auditor were filling very fast..almost 610 filled out of 1000.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Result for September 7th round*

Hi 

Does anyone know approx. when the results of invitations for the 7th September round will be published?


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Please share the link to check the status of EOI application.

Regards
Robi


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Invitation Publish Date*

Hi 

Does anyone know when approx. the results for the 7th September selection round will be published?


----------



## dushyant.anand (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI and it is successfully submitted under state sponsorship with 60 points.
Please guide me what is next process, if i go for State sponsorship.

I have to apply for state sponsorship now or any action or status will update in EOI tracker.


----------



## dushyant.anand (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI and it is successfully submitted under state sponsorship with 60 points.
Please guide me what is next process, if i go for State sponsorship (under 190).

I have to apply for state sponsorship now or any action or status will update in EOI tracker.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi

When will the Invitation results for September be published?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

fuzail said:


> Good to know...i have also submitted eoi under external auditor on 28th aug ...lets hope for the best...
> Slots for external auditor were filling very fast..almost 610 filled out of 1000.


Good to hear.. How many points you are claiming mate?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

fuzail said:


> Good to know...i have also submitted eoi under external auditor on 28th aug ...lets hope for the best...
> Slots for external auditor were filling very fast..almost 610 filled out of 1000.


try your luck. all the best


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

fuzail said:


> Good to know...i have also submitted eoi under external auditor on 28th aug ...lets hope for the best...
> Slots for external auditor were filling very fast..almost 610 filled out of 1000.


How did your agent say? how much chance you stand?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know when approx. the results for the 7th September selection round will be published?


it it said 00:00 Next Monday.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> it it said 00:00 Next Monday.


That's not the time when results will be published.
That's the time when skillselect will start sending the invites.
And usually it takes 15-30 minutes to receive grants after 00:00. 

After a few days, they publish the results of the invitation rounds on their official website.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Jeff...

Got a 70 on my EOI for 189...

So hoping for good news.

I submitted it today...


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Gaurav,

Will DIBP strictly adhere to this schedule or are they know to overshoot their timeline?

Also, 00:00 is Australian Time right?


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> fuzail said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know...i have also submitted eoi under external auditor on 28th aug ...lets hope for the best...
> ...


Thx..i got 60 points
I thought 60 were enough but when i came to this forum...60 are looking as 0 ...lol
Under 189 & 190
Plus 65 under regional


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> fuzail said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know...i have also submitted eoi under external auditor on 28th aug ...lets hope for the best...
> ...


He was hopeful..but if external auditor fills up then obviously i may get assessment under gen accountant then...have Anyone idea how much time it will take if i apply to the same cpa for assessment under different position..i.e before auditor and now "gen accountant"
Thx


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Wanted some input from you all. My agent submitted my EOI on 19th Aug with 65 points for ICT Business analyst, and with 70 points for NSW state sponsored. He informed me that I got the invite for NSW today. But he is telling me that we need to apply for it within a week of getting the invite. 

1) So are any of you aware what are the timelines of applying once you get an invite?

But, I am more keen on getting the 189 independent visa. 

2) Considering that i got an invite from NSW so soon, do you guys think that there is good chance of getting the invite for 189 in the Sep 7 invites?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

martianwizard said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted some input from you all. My agent submitted my EOI on 19th Aug with 65 points for ICT Business analyst, and with 70 points for NSW state sponsored. He informed me that I got the invite for NSW today. But he is telling me that we need to apply for it within a week of getting the invite.
> 
> ...



I think there's 14 days time, not one week.

Also, is your EOI is the same which has 189 and 190 applications?
If yes, then you won't be considered for 7 Sep round for 189 since you already have an invite for that EOI.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I think there's 14 days time, not one week.
> 
> Also, is your EOI is the same which has 189 and 190 applications?
> If yes, then you won't be considered for 7 Sep round for 189 since you already have an invite for that EOI.


Here's the official link which says 14 days. 

FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Kiran.thanal said:


> Hello All,
> I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
> 1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
> Filed for NSW?
> ...


Hello Kiran,

Its time you choose a different agent as the way your agent is asking to apply for a code which is no more required for NSW is actually a waste of time for your and money. Until and unless the occupation is in demand you are not getting any invite so it has no point in applying. The agent I believe is only interested in getting money and nothing else.

Better search within expactforum, you will get quality response and you should be able to apply independently with out any agents support.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

fuzail said:


> Thx..i got 60 points
> I thought 60 were enough but when i came to this forum...60 are looking as 0 ...lol
> Under 189 & 190
> Plus 65 under regional


Yeah that's right 60 points like nothing.. mine is also 60  lrtz c whats happen.. anyways best of luck dude!


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

fuzail said:


> He was hopeful..but if external auditor fills up then obviously i may get assessment under gen accountant then...have Anyone idea how much time it will take if i apply to the same cpa for assessment under different position..i.e before auditor and now "gen accountant"
> Thx


I think same time I.e. 10-15 working days however if you choose ipa urgent service, then you may get your degree assessed in 1 day.. obviously you have to pay urgent fee which is more than 700


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

fuzail said:


> He was hopeful..but if external auditor fills up then obviously i may get assessment under gen accountant then...have Anyone idea how much time it will take if i apply to the same cpa for assessment under different position..i.e before auditor and now "gen accountant"
> Thx


So you submitted 189 external auditor with 60 points on 28/8/2015?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> So you submitted 189 external auditor with 60 points on 28/8/2015?


I submitted eoi with 65 points fr developer programmer on 26 august.. Can I expect a call on 7 sept?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

ash36 said:


> I submitted eoi with 65 points fr developer programmer on 26 august.. Can I expect a call on 7 sept?


Yes you will get an invite on Sept 7th.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

martianwizard said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted some input from you all. My agent submitted my EOI on 19th Aug with 65 points for ICT Business analyst, and with 70 points for NSW state sponsored. He informed me that I got the invite for NSW today. But he is telling me that we need to apply for it within a week of getting the invite.
> 
> ...


Hello martianwizard,

Please share your breakdown points in details. I am also having 70 points with language score 10 but don't receive the invitation from NSW yet. 

Are you having 20 points from language?

appreciate your reply!


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

*Points*

Hi Amar,

My points breakdown as per what my agent tells me:
Age - 30
Language - 20
Education - 15

I am not sure if the individual language score affects the invites. I thought they look at the total.

Thanks!



amar_klanti said:


> Hello martianwizard,
> 
> Please share your breakdown points in details. I am also having 70 points with language score 10 but don't receive the invitation from NSW yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

martianwizard said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> My points breakdown as per what my agent tells me:
> Age - 30
> ...


Yes individual language score matter. Like take yours and my case as example, although both of us having the same points 70, however you have greater points(20) in language compare with me (10). Hence, you got the invitation and I am still waiting 

Preference of invitation for NSW might be like this :- 190 point>>Language Point>>Experience Point>> EOI submission date.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Still patiently awaiting an invite, submitted my EOI for 189 Gen Accountant on the 11 June 2015.

Any idea what the last cut off date was for 60 pointers?

Any input is much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Still patiently awaiting an invite, submitted my EOI for 189 Gen Accountant on the 11 June 2015.
> 
> ...


Hi,

DIBP only invited 65 points candidates in 189 general accountants, we have to wait the new data on 9 Sept.


----------



## Gorkhe977 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Partner skills points*

Hi there,
I have submitted EOI for 489 visa on 2nd of August. I have already got 10 points from Tasmania state. With one year experience i have 60 points in total. My Partner have done bachelor of accounting from Australian university with positive skill assessment( she didn't get 7 each band in IELTS, so could not apply for 189 )

can i claim 5 points from partner skill ? As i am community worker and she has accounting qualification.

what does "your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation" mean ?

Eagerly waiting for Sep 7 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Still patiently awaiting an invite, submitted my EOI for 189 Gen Accountant on the 11 June 2015.
> 
> ...


Still no any silver lining for 60 pointers as accountant. Did you apply for auditor?


----------



## blue-sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Friends
I am expecting an invite in the round on 7 sep. I want to know if it is must to upload all docs before application submission
Or can I submit wdout uploading any docs
And upload docs after submission and before CO is assigned


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I am expecting an invite in the round on 7 sep. I want to know if it is must to upload all docs before application submission
> Or can I submit wdout uploading any docs
> And upload docs after submission and before CO is assigned


The immigration department would request if you get invitation. Before that, you only need to submit the EOI with skill assessment and IELTS score


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Still no any silver lining for 60 pointers as accountant. Did you apply for auditor?


I applied under Ext Auditor with 60 points on 6 July...what are my chance?


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I am expecting an invite in the round on 7 sep. I want to know if it is must to upload all docs before application submission
> Or can I submit wdout uploading any docs
> And upload docs after submission and before CO is assigned


EOI->Invite->189/190 application (no need of all docs at the time of application day)-> Fees paid ( now you can start uploading docs one by one)-> some cases Co will contact you if you haven't provided any required docs. -> visa grant


----------



## fifililhelper (Jun 28, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> I applied under Ext Auditor with 60 points on 6 July...what are my chance?


are you sure your effective date is 6 july? because external auditor is now up to 9th of July, you should of got it in August round.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

blue-sunshine said:


> Friends
> I am expecting an invite in the round on 7 sep. I want to know if it is must to upload all docs before application submission
> Or can I submit wdout uploading any docs
> And upload docs after submission and before CO is assigned


You can't upload any documents as of now,
you will only be able to upload documents once you have lodged the visa. (Inside the visa portal)


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

sdas02 said:


> Hello guys need a advice .
> Do you reckon 2613 analysts programmer will get Eoi with 65 points on month of September?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I think so. I am in the same boat with exact same amount of points.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

fifililhelper said:


> are you sure your effective date is 6 july? because external auditor is now up to 9th of July, you should of got it in August round.


My mistake... 6 August it is


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Is PCC required only for the applicant or should family members included in the application ( Wife, Son ) also apply for PCC ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sandy456 said:


> Is PCC required only for the applicant or should family members included in the application ( Wife, Son ) also apply for PCC ?


PCC is required for all applicants.


----------



## Strikker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all. im also waiting for invite. i applied on 8th of aug under 489 for SA with 60 pts. how is my chances to get invite on 7th sep round. pls share ur comments. im eagerly waiting.

regards,

khalid


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

sandy456 said:


> Is PCC required only for the applicant or should family members included in the application ( Wife, Son ) also apply for PCC ?


For every one included in the application.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> My mistake... 6 August it is



I applied for Internal Auditor on 24-Jul-15, but till to date no response received.

SS for NSW
Points 55+5

do u have any idea how much time it will take?


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIBP only invited 65 points candidates in 189 general accountants, we have to wait the new data on 9 Sept.


Thanks for the info, looks like there are still plenty of people out there applying for gen accountant. Just did another ielts to boost my score up by 10pts, unfortunately won't get the potential results till after 7 sept


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Still no any silver lining for 60 pointers as accountant. Did you apply for auditor?


Would need to get reassessed as an auditor, another $100 or so.

Man this migration stuff costs $$$ hey...


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

what chances do i have for September invitation ?

EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 29th August 2015


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

martianwizard said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted some input from you all. My agent submitted my EOI on 19th Aug with 65 points for ICT Business analyst, and with 70 points for NSW state sponsored. He informed me that I got the invite for NSW today. But he is telling me that we need to apply for it within a week of getting the invite.
> 
> ...




you have very bright chance to get invite in 7sep. However NSW has broken their nomination in two steps :-
1. They invite you to for NSW nomination. You get 14 days to accept this and you need to pay 360 aud for this. 
2. If you are eligible on their criteria, skill select sent you actual invitation and you need to pay full fee (3600 aud) and you get 2 months to accept that.

I am not sure in which phase you are and why your agent is saying that you need to accept in 1 week. if you are in first step, I'll recommended you to accept that and secure your position by paying 360 AUD. By the time, If you get invite for 189 visa, you can go for that.

But have you submitted different EOI for that, I am sure you agent has informed you that you can't get invitation on one EOI while one invitation is still active. If not better to submit another EOI now, you still have more than 2 months (if in first phase) and surely you will get invite in OCT round.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gaurav.kushan said:


> PCC is required for all applicants.





babytux said:


> For every one included in the application.


Only from applicants who are 16 years and older.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613)*

Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613)

I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.

If anyone can suggest to improve this sheet. Kindly reply to this post with your suggestions.

Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History



lane:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

murtza4u said:


> Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613)
> 
> I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.
> 
> ...



Good work, mind you that this year is monthly invitation instead of fortnightly and this month has been the longest one (35 days). So I am just hoping that there would be at least 40 days, but that's just a wish...


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

martianwizard said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted some input from you all. My agent submitted my EOI on 19th Aug with 65 points for ICT Business analyst, and with 70 points for NSW state sponsored. He informed me that I got the invite for NSW today. But he is telling me that we need to apply for it within a week of getting the invite.
> 
> ...


I have also submitted EOI with 65 points for ICT Business Analyst on 15th August. Going by what your agent said, I suppose I should also expect invite in 3 days. 
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Great effort guys..Good going ..!!!


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> My mistake... 6 August it is


If you got an invitation, please let me know. I submitted on 7 August.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

my case is same , but applied on 26th august.
chances seem bright.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> If you got an invitation, please let me know. I submitted on 7 August.


Ok mate.. all the best


----------



## siq101 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone in the house who is a 'Mechanical Engineer'?
60 points for 189.
EOI submitted on August 24th.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

siq101 said:


> Anyone in the house who is a 'Mechanical Engineer'?
> 60 points for 189.
> EOI submitted on August 24th.


Hi.. I am there.. but I applied 190

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

I have just submitted my EOI today for External Auditor with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited? Can I expect to get invited this coming Monday??


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

siq101 said:


> Anyone in the house who is a 'Mechanical Engineer'?
> 60 points for 189.
> EOI submitted on August 24th.


Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 21/7/2015 for the occupation code 233512 - Mechanical Engineer. EOI Submitted with 60 points for 189.


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 21/7/2015 for the occupation code 233512 - Mechanical Engineer. EOI Submitted with 60 points for 189.


Hi,

I'm industrial engineer, which goes under the same ceiling number of mechanical.
Subitted my EOI on July 12th.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> I have just submitted my EOI today for External Auditor with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited? Can I expect to get invited this coming Monday??


If you applied 189,you would get. If you applied 190, answer is no.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

michelleyw said:


> i have just submitted my eoi today for external auditor with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited? Can i expect to get invited this coming monday??


100%.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> I have just submitted my EOI today for External Auditor with 65 points. What are my chances of being invited? Can I expect to get invited this coming Monday??


could you tell me the breakdown of your marks?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

26311,loged today, hopefully, finger crossed, all the best to all mates 

From Gloria


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> could you tell me the breakdown of your marks?


Age-30
IELTS-10
LEVEL OF EDUCATION-15
REGIONAL (SA)-5
AUSTRALIA STUDY-5

I have 65 points for subclass 189~ praying to get the invitaion coming Monday!


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Age-30
> IELTS-10
> LEVEL OF EDUCATION-15
> REGIONAL (SA)-5
> ...


you will, buddy. I am struggling in 60 pointers. finger cross. by the way, when did you graduate?


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> you will, buddy. I am struggling in 60 pointers. finger cross. by the way, when did you graduate?


I graduated in 2014.  

Hopefully we all get invites for the September invitation round as there aren't many more places left for us.


----------



## adada (Aug 10, 2015)

I submitted my EOI for management accountant for 65 points (189). what are my chances to get an invitation next monday?


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

adada said:


> I submitted my EOI for management accountant for 65 points (189). what are my chances to get an invitation next monday?


When did you submit it?


----------



## adada (Aug 10, 2015)

26th august...:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> I graduated in 2014.
> 
> Hopefully we all get invites for the September invitation round as there aren't many more places left for us.


Thx, I got a chance to study at UA, but I gave up. feeling remorse now...


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any 263111???


----------



## siq101 (Sep 4, 2015)

prasad2529 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 21/7/2015 for the occupation code 233512 - Mechanical Engineer. EOI Submitted with 60 points for 189.


That means I would have to wait till next month to get my invitation.
What's your point breakdown?
Mine is:

Age - 25 points
Degree - 15 points
English - 20 points


----------



## siq101 (Sep 4, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi.. I am there.. but I applied 190
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Good luck dude !lane:


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

adada said:


> 26th august...:fingerscrossed:.


It's most likely you'll get an invitation in October round. They still need to clear all July and August applicants with 65+ points and they invite only 210 accountants per month.


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Just wondering, if we have had work experience in Accounting, but my occupation is put as External Auditor, can I claim the work experience relating to external auditor (Given they are accounting based..?) 

just a note, I have not claimed any additional points for the work experience as I have no worked for that long.


----------



## Kkl100 (Aug 19, 2015)

Good luck to everyone guys sunday night is very close now  waiting for an invitation external auditor EOI 16 july 60 points. I'm so stressed out now I won't be able to sleep the next two nights


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Kkl100 said:


> Good luck to everyone guys sunday night is very close now  waiting for an invitation external auditor EOI 16 july 60 points. I'm so stressed out now I won't be able to sleep the next two nights


Your application is at very front, you secure the invitation...I feel stressed because I did my EOI at 29 th july. By the way, how many friends of you are waiting for the Sep round? did they apply at similar time with you?


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

60 points EXT Auditor 6 August ... super tensed


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All,

My details are
EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 29th August 2015

Sunday 12:00 Australia time, we need to login and check EOI application status or we will be getting a mail to our registered mail id ?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

60points 26311 anxiously waiting for......


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kkl100 said:


> Good luck to everyone guys sunday night is very close now  waiting for an invitation external auditor EOI 16 july 60 points. I'm so stressed out now I won't be able to sleep the next two nights





My details are
EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 29th August 2015

Sunday 12:00 Australia time, we need to login and check EOI application status or we will be getting a mail to our registered mail id ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My details are
> EOI : 65 pts : ANZCO Code : 261312 , Submitted on 29th August 2015
> ...


Login and check between 19:30 to 19:45 IST. Email is also sent at around the same time, but sometimes emails are delayed by an hour or two.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

65+ backlog from july? i thought they clear all 65+ then go on inviting 60?


----------



## Kkl100 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Your application is at very front, you secure the invitation...I feel stressed because I did my EOI at 29 th july. By the way, how many friends of you are waiting for the Sep round? did they apply at similar time with you?



None of the guys I've studied submited eoi in july. Most of them haven't passed the english exam yet. However there are many students in Australia doing accounting so we can't know how many have done an Eoi in July. There is a possibility that many had done an eoi given that the results from the exams come mid July. Best of luck mate


----------



## sharmamukesh77 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

What is the process for 489 State sponsored visa? Do we have to just submit the EOI after IELTs and ACS assessment? or do we have to take any other action to get the sponsorship from state goverment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Eoi 60 external auditor 3 aug. Anxiously waiting for positive response. Good luck to all of you mates !!


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Im under a lots of pressure right now ..Anybody having the same feeling ?
This draw means a lot for me ..
Also had a conversation with funkyzoom , really nice guy but felt so bad about what happened with him.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Im under a lots of pressure right now


But why? You will be invited in about 45 hours and 9 minutes from now.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I had submitted my EOI on 21 August 2015 under External Auditor. Will I be considered for the September Invite? I heard that the Visa Date of Effect means that all Applications submitted upto that 'date of effect' would only be considered. Is this true?


----------



## expatalvarez (Aug 6, 2015)

Eagles316 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 21 August 2015 under External Auditor. Will I be considered for the September Invite? I heard that the Visa Date of Effect means that all Applications submitted upto that 'date of effect' would only be considered. Is this true?


It will be considered, but may or may not get selected on the basis of points you are claiming. How many points are you on?


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

expatalvarez said:


> It will be considered, but may or may not get selected on the basis of points you are claiming. How many points are you on?


I am claiming 75 Points in my EOI.


----------



## expatalvarez (Aug 6, 2015)

Eagles316 said:


> I am claiming 75 Points in my EOI.


Good luck. There's no way you won't be invited with that many points.


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Really appreciate your response. I did check with my agent and he said he had submitted 2 separate EOI's for me. And the reason he asked me to confirm in a week was because he wanted to make sure all the documents are uploaded properly before the deadline.

I have decided to take your advice. I am going ahead with the NSW state sponsored visa. In the mean while if I get an invite for the Independent visa, ill apply for that.

All the best to you with your invite 

Cheers!



anjsmart said:


> you have very bright chance to get invite in 7sep. However NSW has broken their nomination in two steps :-
> 1. They invite you to for NSW nomination. You get 14 days to accept this and you need to pay 360 aud for this.
> 2. If you are eligible on their criteria, skill select sent you actual invitation and you need to pay full fee (3600 aud) and you get 2 months to accept that.
> 
> ...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

submitted EOI on 7th Aug for 263111, any chances to get invite in 7th Sep round .....


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Im under a lots of pressure right now ..Anybody having the same feeling ?
> This draw means a lot for me ..
> Also had a conversation with funkyzoom , really nice guy but felt so bad about what happened with him.


I feel d same way


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

martianwizard said:


> Really appreciate your response. I did check with my agent and he said he had submitted 2 separate EOI's for me. And the reason he asked me to confirm in a week was because he wanted to make sure all the documents are uploaded properly before the deadline.
> 
> I have decided to take your advice. I am going ahead with the NSW state sponsored visa. In the mean while if I get an invite for the Independent visa, ill apply for that.
> 
> ...


But still if you have 4 5 days more, you can wait for this 7sep round. But if it's about to expire go for it. My story was similar but I had to opt 190 visa as did not get invitation for 189. I have paid full fee for 190. Although may be I'l have to leave current job to move to nsw.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Eagles316 said:


> I am claiming 75 Points in my EOI.


Could you tell me the breakdown of your mark? I think you would get invited when you only got 65 or 70.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

Age 30
English 20
Skills 15
Work Ex 10

I am confused. Not sure if I will get invited in Sep 7 round.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Eagles316 said:


> Age 30
> English 20
> Skills 15
> Work Ex 10
> ...


You will. What he meant was just 65 or 70 points itself are good enough to get a guaranteed invitation immediately in the upcoming round.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ahh thanks. But this date of effect thing doesn't act as a cutoff for EOIs submitted??


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Eagles316 said:


> Age 30
> English 20
> Skills 15
> Work Ex 10
> ...


75 would give you a invitation regardless of what your occupation is. But did you claim all the points at same time? 65 would give you an invitation if you got 65 1 or 2 month before.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude with 75 points you will be one of the first person to be invited . 
Date of effect would not affect you. Even if you had submitted 1 minute before the deadline you would still have been invited . So relax and prepare for lodging the visa. 



Eagles31q6 said:


> Age 30
> English 20
> Skills 15
> Work Ex 10
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Eagles316 said:


> Ahh thanks. But this date of effect thing doesn't act as a cutoff for EOIs submitted??


It does for lower pointers. You need not worry about that. The DOE acts as a place in the queue for them. With higher points, you are on a VIP pass- you get a direct entry of sorts. You would get invited if you submit the 189 EOI even a minute before the clock strikes 07 Sep 00:00.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> 75 would give you a invitation regardless of what your occupation is. But did you claim all the points at same time? 65 would give you an invitation if you got 65 1 or 2 month before.


I made only one submission of EOI which was on 21 Aug with 75 Points. I did not submit and then update my points if that's what you are asking.

Cheers.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It does for lower pointers. You need not worry about that. The DOE acts as a place in the queue for them. With higher points, you are on a VIP pass- you get a direct entry of sorts. You would get invited if you submit the 189 EOI even a minute before the clock strikes 07 Sep 00:00.


Oh That's a relief. Thanks a lot. Also, this Form 80 is mandatory??


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Dude with 75 points you will be one of the first person to be invited .
> Date of effect would not affect you. Even if you had submitted 1 minute before the deadline you would still have been invited . So relax and prepare for lodging the visa.


Thanks Dude!! Plannning is on!! PCC this Tuesday and Medicals scheduled on 12th. Hope a CO is assigned at the earliest.Hope for the Best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Eagles316 said:


> Oh That's a relief. Thanks a lot. Also, this Form 80 is mandatory??


Not mandatory, but is being asked very often these days and even from applicants without any travel history. So, if you have the time, fill it up for all adult applicants and keep it ready to upload should the CO ask for it. You can also choose to frontload it without having to wait for the CO.



Eagles316 said:


> Thanks Dude!! Plannning is on!! PCC this Tuesday and Medicals scheduled on 12th. Hope a CO is assigned at the earliest.Hope for the Best! :fingerscrossed:


I hope that you are aware of IED being related to when you do your PCC or Medicals. Since you are just starting out, it would be at least 3 to 4 more months until you get the visa. Quoting a post of mine related to this topic:


KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
> This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not mandatory, but is being asked very often these days and even from applicants without any travel history. So, if you have the time, fill it up for all adult applicants and keep it ready to upload should the CO ask for it. You can also choose to frontload it without having to wait for the CO.
> 
> 
> I hope that you are aware of IED being related to when you do your PCC or Medicals. Since you are just starting out, it would be at least 3 to 4 more months until you get the visa. Quoting a post of mine related to this topic:


Yes KeeDa. I am aware of the 12 month IED rule. My assessment is this, Invite - 7th Sep :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Visa Lodged by 10th Sep; CO December 1st Week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Grant - By Jan End/Feb post which I will be able to leave in 3 months from then. So its a calculated risk, but one I am willing to take at this point. It has a lot of :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: involved in it!!


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I hope that you are aware of IED being related to when you do your PCC or Medicals. Since you are just starting out, it would be at least 3 to 4 more months until you get the visa. Quoting a post of mine related to this topic:






Eagles316 said:


> Yes KeeDa. I am aware of the 12 month IED rule. My assessment is this, Invite - 7th Sep :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Visa Lodged by 10th Sep; CO December 1st Week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Grant - By Jan End/Feb post which I will be able to leave in 3 months from then. So its a calculated risk, but one I am willing to take at this point. It has a lot of :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: involved in it!!


Sorry for being a noob (already googled but couldnt find anything) but what is IED? So if u get visa in say 3-4 months you can't leave at that point? Whats with the 12 months thing?


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Sorry for being a noob (already googled but couldnt find anything) but what is IED? So if u get visa in say 3-4 months you can't leave at that point? Whats with the 12 months thing?


IED = Initial entry Date. This is the date before which you need to enter Australia after your visa is granted. This date is mentioned in the grant letter which your CO will issue. The thumb rule for calculating this is 12 months from the date of PCC or Meds whichever is earlier. If your PCC is 1 Nov 2015 and Meds is 10 Nov 2015, then your IED would be (most probably) 31 October 2016. The catch is, if your CO is assigned later or if you do not get your invite, but you complete PCC/Meds, then you might not have enough time to comply with IED. So this needs some planning. Hope you got it


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ I really didn't get it. So, at which point would it be smart to do the PCC and medicals?


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> ^ I really didn't get it. So, at which point would it be smart to do the PCC and medicals?


Hello - I can understand your concern. Let me try to explain the process from a CO perspective. When the CO reviews your file along with the Documents, he would look at the PCC/MED which you would have submitted. These Docs have a validity of 12 months which means he would ideally want you to enter Australia before either of these expire. Hence he would want you to visit Oz before they expire. 

Regarding when to get a PCC/MED done... Well there is no pre-set perfect time but there are certain factors which you can predict and then act accordingly. In my point of view, the timing is really between 2 Options - Whether do your PCC/MED after you lodge the Invitation or Do PCC/MED only when the CO comes back with a request. The reason for these 2 factors is there can be significant delays in assigning a CO to your file. If you are in a position wherein your documents are fairly simple and clear; And you can relocate or visit Aus at a short notice, then it would be best for you to do PCC/MED after you lodge the Visa. This way, even if assigning a CO takes 3-4 months and the grant comes 3 months after that (totally 7 months), you will still have around 3-4 months within which to make your first entry. However, if you have a family (wife working; kids studying etc.) and cannot make travel decisions without notice, it is better that you wait till the CO gets assigned and then requests for PCC/MED.

In my opinion, do not do the PCC/Med before receiving the Invite especially if your score is 60 or 65 (for certain codes). This is because, for you to get the invite could take 2-4 months from the time you lodge EOI and its unnecessary lapse of time for PCC/MED which would only crash the time for IED.

Hope this helps in your planning 

Cheers!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Eagles316 said:


> Hello - I can understand your concern. Let me try to explain the process from a CO perspective. When the CO reviews your file along with the Documents, he would look at the PCC/MED which you would have submitted. These Docs have a validity of 12 months which means he would ideally want you to enter Australia before either of these expire. Hence he would want you to visit Oz before they expire.
> 
> Regarding when to get a PCC/MED done... Well there is no pre-set perfect time but there are certain factors which you can predict and then act accordingly. In my point of view, the timing is really between 2 Options - Whether do your PCC/MED after you lodge the Invitation or Do PCC/MED only when the CO comes back with a request. The reason for these 2 factors is there can be significant delays in assigning a CO to your file. If you are in a position wherein your documents are fairly simple and clear; And you can relocate or visit Aus at a short notice, then it would be best for you to do PCC/MED after you lodge the Visa. This way, even if assigning a CO takes 3-4 months and the grant comes 3 months after that (totally 7 months), you will still have around 3-4 months within which to make your first entry. However, if you have a family (wife working; kids studying etc.) and cannot make travel decisions without notice, it is better that you wait till the CO gets assigned and then requests for PCC/MED.
> 
> ...


Cheers! This helps a lot! 

So it is OK to wait for the CO to request for these documnts? Is there any chance at that PCC/Med will not be requested at all?


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Cheers! This helps a lot!
> 
> So it is OK to wait for the CO to request for these documnts? Is there any chance at that PCC/Med will not be requested at all?


Yes it is ok to wait till the CO requests. There is no chance at all it will not be requested. It is mandatory for all applicants and joint applicants/dependents have PCC/MED.

Cheers


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Any idea how they would track where you work??

For example what if you get a job in NSW, but then your job involves going and working on client sites which are in different states. What then??




anjsmart said:


> But still if you have 4 5 days more, you can wait for this 7sep round. But if it's about to expire go for it. My story was similar but I had to opt 190 visa as did not get invitation for 189. I have paid full fee for 190. Although may be I'l have to leave current job to move to nsw.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> ^ I really didn't get it. So, at which point would it be smart to do the PCC and medicals?


You are already in Oz, you need not be concerned or worried about the IED. You can do PCC and medicals at any time suitable to you. If you are in Oz when the visa is granted then the visa will already be validated and no need to have any entry stamped on the passport. If not in Oz, then you will have to pass through immigration at any airport on or before the IED.


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Any Registered Nurses out there waiting for 7th September inotes.
EOI august 18th
60 points


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone who submitted EOI in August under 261111 ICT Business Analyst ? Is there any specific thread?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shanks957 said:


> Anyone who submitted EOI in August under 261111 ICT Business Analyst ? Is there any specific thread?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can follow the below mentioned thread for updates

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-87.html


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Tick Tuck.... goes the Clock


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

As per border website's 3rd August results, a short backlog of 60 pointers was cleared because of 65 and 70 point applicants for 2613 Occupation code.
The occupation ceiling reached in the 3rd quarter of May 2015 I guess. Which means, 1 and half to 2 months of time without an invitation for 2613. And all the 447 invitations on 6th July round were given to 65 and more point holders which means, huge waiting time for 60 points holders. 
Wish they clear at-least 1 month + backlog this time. Not just 10 days like last time. Depends on number of 65 and 70 points applicants though.


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

martianwizard said:


> Any idea how they would track where you work??
> 
> For example what if you get a job in NSW, but then your job involves going and working on client sites which are in different states. What then??


You need to update them your address in the state and probably with work address. see if you are office address and home address in NSW, they don't bother if you visit client side. I think that client side should be fly in fly out, but if you are moving permanently you need to inform to NSW.

They will send few surveys about your settlement in the state.

I am not sure if your any company allow you to provide NSW office address while you are working permanently on another location.

However this condition is moral and not legal and in spite of state unhappiness, they can't force you for this. But In my opinion we should adhere to this moral obligation as they trust us and giving visa to us. 

Are you from Mumbai? which company from you are coming here? Can you provide your personal email?


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah I am applying from Mumbai. You can PM me at my username with gmail account.



anjsmart said:


> You need to update them your address in the state and probably with work address. see if you are office address and home address in NSW, they don't bother if you visit client side. I think that client side should be fly in fly out, but if you are moving permanently you need to inform to NSW.
> 
> They will send few surveys about your settlement in the state.
> 
> ...


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Tick tok tick tok...time flies...less than 24 hrs now


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Tick tok tick tok...time flies...less than 24 hrs now


According to this immigration agent, there is a possibility that Auditors be added to the pro-rata list:

https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php

If it is the case, then for each remaining month there could be only 39 invites issued. 

Based on current trends, even if Auditor is not added to the pro-rata list, the ceiling is likely to be hit this very round due to the combination of those 3 factors: (i) massive EOI submitted in July for 2212, especially for recent graduate (ii) Auditors is probably the best option for people who does not have 65pts to apply for Accountant (iii) September round has one of the longest waiting time (35 days since previous round 3 August).

Therefore, either you get invited this month for Auditors or you will not during this financial year. I am anxious as everyone else and will pray that we will get through this round.


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

*The Paki!*

Hi

By profession I am a Chartered Accountant and currently working in Thailand. Before this, I worked in Laos PDR and Pakistan. I am intending to migrate to Australia under 189 category. I had submitted my EOI as an Accountant (2211) on 21 June 2015 (60 points : Age - 30, Language - 10, Education - 15, Experience - 5) which automatically got updated on 15 July 2015 because I reached a milestone of experience - therefore my points changed to 65 (60 points : Age - 30, Language - 10, Education - 15, Experience - 10).

On the basis of details which the authorities have updated on the website, I am almost certain that I will get invited tomorrow because the cut off date for the Accountants was 02 July 2015 for the 03 August round; whereas my DOE is 15 July 2015.

Now I have a couple of questions which I need to ask:


Police Clearance Certificate

I understand that I need a PCC for all the countries where I have resided for more than 1 year, during the last 10 years, since turning 16. At present, I am residing in Thailand for the past two years, which means that I will need a PCC for Thailand. I also worked in Pakistan therefore a PCC will be needed for that too. I have already got a PCC prepared from Laos PDR through one of my ex-colleague and it is valid from 18th August to three months onwards.

As per my information the Initial Entry Date is usually the earliest of PCC or medical, which in my case is 18th August 2015, because I have not got prepared any other PCC , nor I went through a medical exam. I would therefore need to know that is it true that IED in Australia is usually the earliest expiry of PCC or Medical? Because if this is the case then I would need to get the Laos PCC prepared again so that I can have some time after the grant of visa - otherwise the Laos PCC will expire on 18 November and I will have to make an entry before that, if all goes well.

One more important point which I need to mention is that I have visited Laos thrice for official purpose, after leaving my job from there. But each visit did not last for more than a couple of weeks. But since the time I have obtained the PCC, I have not visited that country. Is there anything which I should take into account for this matter as well? 

English Proficiency - Spouse
I did not get my spouse's skills assessed and claimed the points for my spouse because my own points were sufficient enough to be selected in EOI. But as my spouse is in the same visa application she must have functional English. I have already got a certificate from her university mentioning that her education and course was taught in English. Secondly I will also attach her experience letter from the United Nations where she is working as an English-Urdu Interpreter.

Will that be enough or should she still sit for the IELTS examination?

Medical

Should the medical be done after getting invited or should I wait for the Case Officer's request for Medical. Because I am not sure if the medical examination is same for everyone or could there be a further request from Case Officer. My reason for worry about this matter is because I am confused how the medical exam is selected for everyone. If it is same then I will have to go through one more medical examination for Polio, which sadly is still prevalent in Pakistan.

If it is automatically asked on the basis of the residence details which I have inserted in the application, then I am sure there will be a polio examination as well in the medical test. Therefore please advise should I wait for the CO's request or should I go through the medical examination before the CO's allocation.

Furthermore could anyone please also advise what kind of examinations are usually conducted in Medical test? Does it include a pregnancy test for spouse as well?


Thanks in advance to the one who replies to this post.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> According to this immigration agent, there is a possibility that Auditors be added to the pro-rata list:
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php
> 
> ...


Mate you make me feel a bit worried now. . Anyways we need to pray and hope things would be in favor for us. All the best


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The Paki, welcome to the forum.



The Paki said:


> I would therefore need to know that is it true that IED in Australia is usually the earliest expiry of PCC or Medical? Because if this is the case then I would need to get the Laos PCC prepared again so that I can have some time after the grant of visa - otherwise the Laos PCC will expire on 18 November and I will have to make an entry before that, if all goes well.


Earliest from both. For example, if your PCC is from 05-Nov-2015 and Medicals were done on 05-Sep-2015, the IED will be 05-Sep-2016.



The Paki said:


> One more important point which I need to mention is that I have visited Laos thrice for official purpose, after leaving my job from there. But each visit did not last for more than a couple of weeks. But since the time I have obtained the PCC, I have not visited that country. Is there anything which I should take into account for this matter as well?


Nothing to be done here except for to list these travels in Form 80.



The Paki said:


> I have already got a certificate from her university mentioning that her education and course was taught in English. Secondly I will also attach her experience letter from the United Nations where she is working as an English-Urdu Interpreter.
> 
> Will that be enough or should she still sit for the IELTS examination?


Yes, enough. Just the certificate from her university is enough.



The Paki said:


> Should the medical be done after getting invited or should I wait for the Case Officer's request for Medical.


Suggest you do this after visa lodgement. You can also do it after CO requests for it. As noted earlier, this will also be a factor in calculating the IED, so decide accordingly.



The Paki said:


> I am not sure if the medical examination is same for everyone or could there be a further request from Case Officer. My reason for worry about this matter is because I am confused how the medical exam is selected for everyone. If it is same then I will have to go through one more medical examination for Polio, which sadly is still prevalent in Pakistan.
> 
> If it is automatically asked on the basis of the residence details which I have inserted in the application, then I am sure there will be a polio examination as well in the medical test. Therefore please advise should I wait for the CO's request or should I go through the medical examination before the CO's allocation.


Medical examinations are the same for all adults and for all children (irrespective of their nationality/ country of residence). The only difference in your case would be the requirement to provide polio vaccination certificate. This is what the department says: "Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio."



The Paki said:


> Furthermore could anyone please also advise what kind of examinations are usually conducted in Medical test? Does it include a pregnancy test for spouse as well?


For kids (not sure about the cut-off age), it is just urine test, eyesight test, general medical checkup and an interview of sorts (with both the child as well as the parents regarding the child's development so far). Not sure about the interview bit, but at least we had to go through this 2 days ago.
For adults, it is blood, urine, chest x-ray, eyesight, general medical checkup and an interview regarding any past medical conditions, bone fractures, addictions, eating habits, work and other lifestyle questions.

No, pregnancy test is not included. There is just a declaration form where you have to state (yes/ no) about pregnancy.

Edit: Adding names of the medical tests. Maybe you can search them up to see what they are about:
501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test

For children, it is just the 501 test.


----------



## that_indian_guy (Sep 1, 2015)

martianwizard said:


> Yeah I am applying from Mumbai. You can PM me at my username with gmail account.


another Mumbaikar here. we can gather up. unfortunately i dont have luxury of PM yet


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks mate. Shall check there.


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

The Paki said:


> I understand that I need a PCC for all the countries where I have resided for more than 1 year, during the last 10 years, since turning 16. At present, I am residing in Thailand for the past two years, which means that I will need a PCC for Thailand. I also worked in Pakistan therefore a PCC will be needed for that too. I have already got a PCC prepared from Laos PDR through one of my ex-colleague and it is valid from 18th August to three months onwards.
> 
> As per my information the Initial Entry Date is usually the earliest of PCC or medical, which in my case is 18th August 2015, because I have not got prepared any other PCC , nor I went through a medical exam. I would therefore need to know that is it true that IED in Australia is usually the earliest expiry of PCC or Medical? Because if this is the case then I would need to get the Laos PCC prepared again so that I can have some time after the grant of visa - otherwise the Laos PCC will expire on 18 November and I will have to make an entry before that, if all goes well.
> 
> One more important point which I need to mention is that I have visited Laos thrice for official purpose, after leaving my job from there. But each visit did not last for more than a couple of weeks. But since the time I have obtained the PCC, I have not visited that country. Is there anything which I should take into account for this matter as well


I have the same question. I prepared my PCC from Egypt last time I was there (in early June). On the PCC, it says its only valid for 3 months. Will the CO ask for another new PCC? Knowing that I left Egypt right after getting the PCC. It is very hard to get the egyptian PCC abroad.
I know generally its valid for one year but will the 3-month condition imposed by Egypt affect me?


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> You can follow the below mentioned thread for updates
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-87.html


@vikaschandra

Thanks. Shall closely follow that forum.:boxing:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

One more hypothetical question to experts.... Can I expect an invite on next round (4 Oct 2015) at least


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> One more hypothetical question to experts.... Can I expect an invite on next round (4 Oct 2015) at least


@wolfskin

As you can read in most threads, people with higher score are being invited first so I do not think you can predict this. Keep checking the total invites that have been sent out till date for your code. I think those with 60 score are getting invites after 4/5 months only.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

All the best for all the people waiting for invitation tomorrow!!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shanks957 said:


> @vikaschandra
> 
> Thanks. Shall closely follow that forum.:boxing:


Best of luck mate. Presumably you will be getting an invite tomorrow evening. Update us.


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Keeda

Many thanks for your quick response. I appreciate that.

I got cleared on all my queries except for the one related to PCC. I note your comment that IED will be the earliest of PCC and Medical. But my concern is on the expiry of PCC (which is 3 months in my case for Laos PDR). I read somewhere on this forum that the reason for granting 1 year time from the earliest of PCC/Medical is due to the fact that both of these are usually valid for 1 year. But in my case one of my PCC (Laos PDR) will be valid only for three months, i.e. until 18 November 2015. But on the other hand I have not visited Laos PDR since the time I obtained the PCC.

So isn't the expiry time of one year is more relevant to the country where a person is currently residing? Or is it applicable to all PCCs?

There is one more question which just popped into my mind - I am turning 32 this November, so will the bracket of age i.e. 25-32 will remain same or will I be considered into the next bracket, i.e. 33-39?




KeeDa said:


> The Paki, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> Earliest from both. For example, if your PCC is from 05-Nov-2015 and Medicals were done on 05-Sep-2015, the IED will be 05-Sep-2016.


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

I have requested more clarification from Keeda on this matter. Lets see how much he or someone other can help us on this matter.


ahmed_kamal said:


> I have the same question. I prepared my PCC from Egypt last time I was there (in early June). On the PCC, it says its only valid for 3 months. Will the CO ask for another new PCC? Knowing that I left Egypt right after getting the PCC. It is very hard to get the egyptian PCC abroad.
> I know generally its valid for one year but will the 3-month condition imposed by Egypt affect me?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay, I would please like to get some clarification on this IED/PCC thing. My EOI is submitted and I'm waiting for Monday's draw. I need to submit PCC for India, USA and South Africa. I already got all of them ready around 2 months or so back, in order to be prepared and ready. So, say my 3 PCCs are dated June 2015, July 2015 and Aug 2015 just for example sake, till when will I get IED??

The US (FBI) PCC especially is a pain to get because it is currently taking at least 3 to 4 months to process. That's why I already got it done on time, to be ready. Is it gonna screw up the IED now?

The India and SA PCCs I can get again if required. Will only take maximum one month to get. But the US PCC might take 4 months to get. So I don't want to apply for that one again.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

At least 1000 sleepless candidates today, hehe, all the best guys!


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

that_indian_guy said:


> another Mumbaikar here. we can gather up. unfortunately i dont have luxury of PM
> 
> 
> i'll send email you too


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

Best of luck to all of you waiting for an invite tomorrow!


----------



## anjsmart (Jul 6, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> that_indian_guy said:
> 
> 
> > another Mumbaikar here. we can gather up. unfortunately i dont have luxury of PM
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The Paki said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> Many thanks for your quick response. I appreciate that.
> 
> ...





The Paki said:


> I have requested more clarification from Keeda on this matter. Lets see how much he or someone other can help us on this matter.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Okay, I would please like to get some clarification on this IED/PCC thing. My EOI is submitted and I'm waiting for Monday's draw. I need to submit PCC for India, USA and South Africa. I already got all of them ready around 2 months or so back, in order to be prepared and ready. So, say my 3 PCCs are dated June 2015, July 2015 and Aug 2015 just for example sake, till when will I get IED??
> 
> The US (FBI) PCC especially is a pain to get because it is currently taking at least 3 to 4 months to process. That's why I already got it done on time, to be ready. Is it gonna screw up the IED now?
> 
> The India and SA PCCs I can get again if required. Will only take maximum one month to get. But the US PCC might take 4 months to get. So I don't want to apply for that one again.


The +12 rule considers the date on the PCC of your home country (i.e. the country that you specify in the online application field "Your current country of residence").
As for the 3 months validity of the PCC, I am not sure, but I think the department would still consider it to be valid for 12 months. Maybe search the forum as I am sure this has been discussed before.

@The Paki: The age bracket until 32 is inclusive of 32. So, you still enjoy those points until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday- i.e. it will be next year (Nov 2016) that you will lose the points. Not now.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

anyone has the link to open the famous Excel file on this website? Thanks a lot


----------



## raja singa (Aug 9, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> According to this immigration agent, there is a possibility that Auditors be added to the pro-rata list:
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php
> 
> ...


very good and precise explanation.as for Pro rata it will not happen in this financial year.


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Many thanks. Your clarification helped a lot. 



KeeDa said:


> The +12 rule considers the date on the PCC of your home country (i.e. the country that you specify in the online application field "Your current country of residence").
> As for the 3 months validity of the PCC, I am not sure, but I think the department would still consider it to be valid for 12 months. Maybe search the forum as I am sure this has been discussed before.
> 
> @The Paki: The age bracket until 32 is inclusive of 32. So, you still enjoy those points until you celebrate your 33'rd birthday- i.e. it will be next year (Nov 2016) that you will lose the points. Not now.


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Here is the link.

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277




Gloria121 said:


> anyone has the link to open the famous Excel file on this website? Thanks a lot


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

10 hours to go 
All the Best Guys who are waiting for invite .


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

srikanth.peddi said:


> 10 hours to go
> All the Best Guys who are waiting for invite .


Everyone, all the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

anjsmart said:


> anjsmart said:
> 
> 
> > I think everybody has Luxury to send private message. not sure why you can't do that. anyways I have sent email to both of you guys. please reply me
> ...


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Everyone, all the best.:fingerscrossed:


Less then 8 hours to go


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Best of luck mate. Presumably you will be getting an invite tomorrow evening. Update us.


Sure, I will definitely post any updates. 
Am not that confident of getting invite today as I have 65 points only. Am more confident for October round.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

The Paki said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


Thanks a lot, May I ask what is the difference between contact by CO and invitation date? Are they the same?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

The Paki said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> There is one more question which just popped into my mind - I am turning 32 this November, so will the bracket of age i.e. 25-32 will remain same or will I be considered into the next bracket, i.e. 33-39?


i turned 32 in February 2015. The EOI automatic pointer gave full 30 points for age... that means i am still considered in 25-32 bracket. So for you too, no need to worry :thumb:


----------



## ZeusZeus (Jul 7, 2015)

All the best to you guys. 

I am expecting for invitation in October.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Thanks a lot, May I ask what is the difference between contact by CO and invitation date? Are they the same?


No they are not the same. Invitation date is when you are invited to lodge your visa application, it happens after you file your EOI and invitation round happens. Whereas contact by CO is after you have lodged your visa application and case officer (CO) is allotted to your application. 
PZ note that contact by CO does not necessarily happen if you uploaded all the documents upfront and CO thinks that there is no need to contact you.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

indergreat said:


> No they are not the same. Invitation date is when you are invited to lodge your visa application, it happens after you file your EOI and invitation round happens. Whereas contact by CO is after you have lodged your visa application and case officer (CO) is allotted to your application.
> PZ note that contact by CO does not necessarily happen if you uploaded all the documents upfront and CO thinks that there is no need to contact you.


Hi inder

Thank you so much for such detailing explanation!! I am really appreciate that. 

Personally, I think the invitation is an automatic process as the system is programmed to select each job area by settting numbers, I just lodged my application under 26311 with 60points, finger crossed now!!

All the best

Gloria


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You are already in Oz, you need not be concerned or worried about the IED. You can do PCC and medicals at any time suitable to you. If you are in Oz when the visa is granted then the visa will already be validated and no need to have any entry stamped on the passport. If not in Oz, then you will have to pass through immigration at any airport on or before the IED.


Dear KeeDa,

I have a question too.. apologies for being naive. what happens in case of direct grant in such case as well is the CO assigned? would it not be good to have the PCC and medical ready in hope that one might get direct grant and not have a CO assigned who would request for the PCC and medical? :confused2:


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi inder
> 
> Thank you so much for such detailing explanation!! I am really appreciate that.
> 
> ...


Did you filed your Visa Application or Submitted EOI ....


----------



## that_indian_guy (Sep 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> I have a question too.. apologies for being naive. what happens in case of direct grant in such case as well is the CO assigned? would it not be good to have the PCC and medical ready in hope that one might get direct grant and not have a CO assigned who would request for the PCC and medical? :confused2:


The only downside I see in front loading PCC and medical is that applicant will have less time to make initial entry once visa is granted. Since initial entry date is normally till the time PPC or medical is expires (12 months i guess), applicant would loose lets say 30-50 days, depending on when they front load. Seniors correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> I have a question too.. apologies for being naive. what happens in case of direct grant in such case as well is the CO assigned? would it not be good to have the PCC and medical ready in hope that one might get direct grant and not have a CO assigned who would request for the PCC and medical? :confused2:


Yes, CO is always assigned. A grant won't happen until a real person (the CO) has a good hard look at your application and the evidences that you submitted/ uploaded. The only thing that does not happen is any change in the application status or any notification that a CO has been assigned. For those who frontload everything including PCC and Medicals, one fine day they get the grant pdf emails and the status changes from "Application received" to "Finalized".

There is nothing wrong or bad about having to know that a CO being assigned and requesting for additional information. I know of a bloke who did not submit anything- not even a single document. Not even his passport. CO was allocated around the 55'th day and she requested the entire laundry list of items he needs to submit:

Additional personal particulars
Personal particulars for character assessment
Police clearance certificates
Skills assessment
Evidence of overseas study
Evidence of employment
Evidence of competent English
Curriculum Vitae / Résumé
Required to undergo health examinations for your visa
Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
Certified copy of your birth certificate
Marriage certificate

Case went to finalization without any hiccups thereafter.

My list (just for comparison):

Personal particulars for character assessment
Police clearance certificates
Required to undergo health examinations for your visa

(the first item in my list means Form 80).

It may be a personal choice to have the status change and knowledge of exactly when a case officer got assigned to your application, or for some, it might be a way to time their PCC and Medicals so as to get a relaxed IED. Some may choose to delay Medicals until CO gets assigned just to inform that they are now pregnant and the case be put on hold until the newborn arrives.

When a CO requests for documents, you are given 28 days to furnish them, but an extension to this time limit is possible if you reply back with evidence that you are actively working towards procuring the said document but it might take time (USA PCC for instance).

Of course, there is a delay when CO requests for information as opposed to when everything is frontloaded and you get a direct grant because when CO requests you for the additional info, she moves onto another application and might not look back at your case immediately after you furnish the requested information.


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> [*]Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
> [*]Certified copy of your birth certificate.


I have read in a lot of places here in the forum that original scans are sufficient. This is why I was planing on submitting original documents. Should I prepare certified copies instead? Now I'm worried the CO will ask for certified copies. I prefer to get the direct grant without any delay.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmed_kamal said:


> I have read in a lot of places here in the forum that original scans are sufficient. This is why I was planing on submitting original documents. Should I prepare certified copies instead? Now I'm worried the CO will ask for certified copies. I prefer to get the direct grant without any delay.


That is just standard text that they use. Providing just colour scans is good enough. I've myself uploaded only colour scans for most of my documents. Just the documents which I had used at the ACS stage were certified copies (since ACS required them to be certified) and only those are certified in my application. Those might be just 10%. All the rest of my own documents, my wife's, and child's are all just colour scans. CO hasn't complained about them.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

:hail:


KeeDa said:


> Yes, CO is always assigned. A grant won't happen until a real person (the CO) has a good hard look at your application and the evidences that you submitted/ uploaded. The only thing that does not happen is any change in the application status or any notification that a CO has been assigned. For those who frontload everything including PCC and Medicals, one fine day they get the grant pdf emails and the status changes from "Application received" to "Finalized".
> 
> There is nothing wrong or bad about having to know that a CO being assigned and requesting for additional information. I know of a bloke who did not submit anything- not even a single document. Not even his passport. CO was allocated around the 55'th day and she requested the entire laundry list of items he needs to submit:
> 
> ...


:hail: Thanks a million KeeDa. This is why we seek expert views. Gave me good insight on how things are processed. 
Best Wishes hope you get your Grant Asap and you can fly to OZ.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

that_indian_guy said:


> The only downside I see in front loading PCC and medical is that applicant will have less time to make initial entry once visa is granted. Since initial entry date is normally till the time PPC or medical is expires (12 months i guess), applicant would loose lets say 30-50 days, depending on when they front load. Seniors correct me if i am wrong.


Thank you that_indian_guy for the information. I do have better picture of the PCC and Medicals now.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Did you filed your Visa Application or Submitted EOI ....


I just submitted the EOI through agent, probably till morning I can know, good luck again, I will give a post after I know.

Thanks


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> I just submitted the EOI through agent, probably till morning I can know, good luck again, I will give a post after I know.
> 
> Thanks


All the very best ....


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

Not long before we hear from the immigration for the September invitation round! *nervous*.. How's everyone feeling..


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> Not long before we hear from the immigration for the September invitation round! *nervous*.. How's everyone feeling..


anxious!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| September 2015 invitation round |||*


Little over 5 hours to go for "*7th September 2015*" invitation round.


*ALL THE BEST* to all involved.


layball:


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

5 hours 5 mins to go ...... tic tic tic tic ......


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Good luck to all ITT.. we all gun make it.. 

lol didn't know it was in 5hrs expected it later in the day.. i guess i forgot aus is almost a day ahead of most of the world

I am flying to Bangkok later tonight and expected to get the news once I landed


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

indergreat said:


> 5 hours 5 mins to go ...... tic tic tic tic ......


Guys can v check if we have got an invitation directly on the website? Using some reference like eoi number. Coz my agent will get a email if I get invited..I can't wait till tomm morning to know..


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Little over 5 hours to go for "*7th September 2015*" invitation round.
> 
> 
> *ALL THE BEST* to all involved.
> ...



Hope you get through in this round


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Good Luck*


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> That is just standard text that they use. Providing just colour scans is good enough. I've myself uploaded only colour scans for most of my documents. Just the documents which I had used at the ACS stage were certified copies (since ACS required them to be certified) and only those are certified in my application. Those might be just 10%. All the rest of my own documents, my wife's, and child's are all just colour scans. CO hasn't complained about them.


Hello KeeDa,

I hope you are doing well.

I am in process of getting the employment reference letter certify from UAE. I am still having hard time finding any source for document certification authority here, however, i talked to my embassy and they can stamp the document with original seen. Would this be fine if i get it original seen stamped from my embassy? or should i send it to my home country to get it notarized?

One person on this forum mentioned i should go for the Australian embassy in UAE for certified documents but its not buying me as i dont see such facility on their website.



Your help in this regards would highly be appreciated.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Guys can v check if we have got an invitation directly on the website? Using some reference like eoi number. Coz my agent will get a email if I get invited..I can't wait till tomm morning to know..


u got to have login details to your skillselect account i.e. user id - your EOI number and the password to log into the account and to check it ....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

lol, i have no hope, but gl to everyone else!


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any one want to do a general review before THE TIME? start by myself: Gloria, 26311, Melbourne now


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That is just standard text that they use. Providing just colour scans is good enough. I've myself uploaded only colour scans for most of my documents. Just the documents which I had used at the ACS stage were certified copies (since ACS required them to be certified) and only those are certified in my application. Those might be just 10%. All the rest of my own documents, my wife's, and child's are all just colour scans. CO hasn't complained about them.


Thanks a lot, KeeDa
Also I wanted to know. In my EOI, should I put the details of education other than bachelor (foundation, high school)? Also should I enter the details of my current non-relevant job?
Last chance to update my EOI is today (I hope at least :fingerscrossed


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> The +12 rule considers the date on the PCC of your home country (i.e. the country that you specify in the online application field "Your current country of residence").


Which one is it - country of citizenship or current country of residence? For me, both are different. I suppose it must be current country of residence...?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Guys can v check if we have got an invitation directly on the website? Using some reference like eoi number. Coz my agent will get a email if I get invited..I can't wait till tomm morning to know..


there is another way. The guys submitting by themselves would post if they got invitation or not, so just look at if the guys who submitted EOI after you got invitation..


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

I suggest everyone who would get invitation tonight to post your EOI date and score in order to help the guys who submitted by agent,thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> I hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The attestation/ certification can be from anybody authorized to certify documents- it can be the principal of a primary school or a high ranking official at an Embassy. Since they have the stamps, it means they have been granted the authorization to carry out such certifications. Their only job is to look at the original and the copy and certify that the copy is legit. That is all to it really. So, does not matter whom you are getting it done from.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmed_kamal said:


> Thanks a lot, KeeDa
> Also I wanted to know. In my EOI, should I put the details of education other than bachelor (foundation, high school)? Also should I enter the details of my current non-relevant job?
> Last chance to update my EOI is today (I hope at least :fingerscrossed


Education: Just your graduation and post graduation (if any). There is a drop-down you have to select to match the education and there isn't any option in there that would match with foundation or school years.

Employment: All relevant and/or not-relevant from the last 10 years. For instance, mine was from 2002 till current and certified skilled (by ACS) since 2006. Since I filed EOI in April, I entered April-2005 (past 10 years) till Nov-2006 as not-relevant, and Dec-2006 till <blank> as relevant.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Which one is it - country of citizenship or current country of residence? For me, both are different. I suppose it must be current country of residence...?


Yes, right. Country of current residence.


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Education: Just your graduation and post graduation (if any). There is a drop-down you have to select to match the education and there isn't any option in there that would match with foundation or school years.
> 
> Employment: All relevant and/or not-relevant from the last 10 years. For instance, mine was from 2002 till current and certified skilled (by ACS) since 2006. Since I filed EOI in April, I entered April-2005 (past 10 years) till Nov-2006 as not-relevant, and Dec-2006 till <blank> as relevant.


There is an option 'Non-AQF qualification' if I remember correctly. I was thinking of choosing that for foundation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmed_kamal said:


> There is an option 'Non-AQF qualification' if I remember correctly. I was thinking of choosing that for foundation.


I don't remember exactly, but I still suggest you skip that. Moreover, the question under Education is "Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?". So, it seems they are asking about secondary and above education only.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Education: Just your graduation and post graduation (if any). There is a drop-down you have to select to match the education and there isn't any option in there that would match with foundation or school years.
> 
> Employment: All relevant and/or not-relevant from the last 10 years. For instance, mine was from 2002 till current and certified skilled (by ACS) since 2006. Since I filed EOI in April, I entered April-2005 (past 10 years) till Nov-2006 as not-relevant, and Dec-2006 till <blank> as relevant.




Dear KeeDa,


- should we also upload employment document that are non-relevant. 
- what if someone cannot provide salary slip and other evidence for non-relevant employment?? only reference letter that was acquired 3 years after the job finished...


Note: for all my relevant employment i have enough evidence, i only have issue with my first job, which is actually non-relevant in my EOI ( i didn't know about importance of saving such documents at that time).


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Little over 5 hours to go for "*7th September 2015*" invitation round.
> 
> 
> *ALL THE BEST* to all involved.
> ...


Hi Jeenten, wish you best of luck. You have been waiting for so long :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

zebust said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> 
> - should we also upload employment document that are non-relevant.
> ...


Almost certain that you will not be asked for employment evidences that did not count towards points. But after visa lodgement, while you are waiting for the grant, do try and get something related to finances at least- like yearly salary certificate from that employer or bank statements or Form 16. You never know what a CO might come back asking for. Having said that, it is so far unheard of that someone was asked for evidences from not-relevant period. In fact, some applicants chose to mark employment episodes as not-relevant and not claim any employment points just for the reason that they won't be able to provide documents for it.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Best of luck for today guys. Hope all the waiting people get their invites today. 
Cheers!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> In fact, some applicants chose to mark employment episodes as not-relevant and not claim any employment points just for the reason that they won't be able to provide documents for it.


Yup I'm one of them.  Even though my very first job is actually relevant to my occupation I have marked it as non-relevant because I do not have enough documentation for it.

By the way, what time is the draw?? 00:00 hrs Canberra time??


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Many thanks for sharing your experience with me.



zebust said:


> i turned 32 in February 2015. The EOI automatic pointer gave full 30 points for age... that means i am still considered in 25-32 bracket. So for you too, no need to worry :thumb:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Yup I'm one of them.  Even though my very first job is actually relevant to my occupation I have marked it as non-relevant because I do not have enough documentation for it.
> 
> By the way, what time is the draw?? 00:00 hrs Canberra time??


Yes 00:00 AEST. 2 hours and 15 minutes from now.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Another 2 hrs to the next invitation round. Hoping most of the people get their invites during this round. Wishing all the people waiting eagerly best of luck.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Another 2 hrs to the next invitation round. Hoping most of the people get their invites during this round. Wishing all the people waiting eagerly best of luck.


;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Waiting..Fingers Crossed


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Waiting..Fingers Crossed


Hi, guys,I did my EOI at 29th July with 60 points under auditor, do I get any chance? Thanks millions in advance.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, guys,I did my EOI at 29th July with 60 points under auditor, do I get any chance? Thanks millions in advance.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Hi, guys,I did my EOI at 29th July with 60 points under auditor, do I get any chance? Thanks millions in advance.


You are on the fence, i suppose. Imo, you stand >50% of getting invited, depending on whether pro-rata be implemented/number of 60 pointers submitted during July and number of >65 pointers decided to apply EA instead of GA for quicker invitation.

Anyways, hold tight and be optimistic. You will get it if you are meant to get it.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> You are on the fence, i suppose. Imo, you stand >50% of getting invited, depending on whether pro-rata be implemented/number of 60 pointers submitted during July and number of >65 pointers decided to apply EA instead of GA for quicker invitation.
> 
> Anyways, hold tight and be optimistic. You will get it if you are meant to get it.


Thanks, bro. I am confused by different theories. My agent says I stand 70% chance to get in, so he suggested me to bank on this draw a bit more.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

That might be coz this round there is far less 65 + point backlog..so 60 pointers cud be more optimistic this time..


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

ash36 said:


> That might be coz this round there is far less 65 + point backlog..so 60 pointers cud be more optimistic this time..


How do you know 65 pointers are much less this round?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> How do you know 65 pointers are much less this round?


Visa date of effect date suggest that..there would be much respite for IT guys with 60 points...


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> You are on the fence, i suppose. Imo, you stand >50% of getting invited, depending on whether pro-rata be implemented/number of 60 pointers submitted during July and number of >65 pointers decided to apply EA instead of GA for quicker invitation.
> 
> Anyways, hold tight and be optimistic. You will get it if you are meant to get it.


man you submitted on 10th july? i guess you will be the first person getting invited as external auditor.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

What do you guys think of a cutoff date for this round?.. any opinions on that?.. I do t come here quite often so no idea!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

We will never know how many 65+ applicants there are in the queue... re-posting something that I had said earlier for 2613 occupation... would be interesting to see the real numbers (in about 20 minutes from now!!!)


KeeDa said:


> ... calculate yourself. After all we can never be sure about such things as we don't know the real number of applicants before you or after you (with higher points). Assume that on average 15 days of backlog will be cleared per round. If in reality, more gets cleared, the better and an earlier invite for you. Then know that for 2613 the backlog stands at 02-April and there is one round per month. So, in Sep the backlog should move to 17-Apr, in Oct, to 02-May, in Nov to 17-May, and so on. While you are at it, knowing that this year started with 5364 seats for 2613 occupation, deduct 447 per month and see if you can make it in this year.
> 
> Jul round, cut-off 23-Mar, 5364 - 447 = 4917
> Aug round, cut-off 02-Apr, 4917 - 447 = 4470
> ...





KeeDa said:


> Backlog usually refers to 60 pointers. It was unusual to have cut-off at 65 during the end of last FY, and hopefully going further, it stays at 60. Yes, we should not really look at July results to estimate as it was a round mostly dedicated to 65 pointers and mostly from last FY. But, I don't agree about one month backlog cleared in August though. August round just cleared all July-06 onwards 65+ applicants (as any other round would do) and additionally just 65 pointers from 8 days (27-Jun to 05-Jul). Thus, the backlog it cleared was 10 days of 60 pointers between 23-Mar to 02-Apr and 8 days of 65 pointers. The one month worth of 65+ applicants from July-06 onwards it processed cannot be referred to as a backlog.
> 
> The reason I estimated 14 to 15 days of movement was: August round cleared only 10 days of 60 points backlog. But, it also had 8 days of 65 backlog, which the September round will not have. Assuming 60 pointers are twice as much as 65, in absence of a 65 backlog, the September round should be able to take in 8/2 = 4 days worth more 60 pointers... thus expect the movement to be 10 + 4 = 14 days or somewhere around this mark.


:fingerscrossed: I would be happy to see the backlog move as much further as possible. All the best every one.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> man you submitted on 10th july? i guess you will be the first person getting invited as external auditor.


Don't forget the 70 and 65 pointers, he would be the first of the 60 pointers..


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All My EOI Date of Effect is 28/May2015. Is there any chance to get EOI invited today.

EOI is submitted under Analyst Programmer.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

14mins to go.... all the best mates...


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

temiseun said:


> 14mins to go.... all the best mates...


At WA, it is still 21:46....do you mean the east time?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Don't forget the 70 and 65 pointers, he would be the first of the 60 pointers..


sorry, yeah that was what i meant


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks temiseun, All the best mate.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All My EOI Date of Effect is 28/May2015. Is there any chance to get EOI invited today.
> 
> EOI is submitted under Analyst Programmer.


Post here ASAP if (or if you don't) get invited today. The process is over in less than 15 minutes.

A reminder to everyone- don't rely on emails. Check online. Emails are delayed. The online status changes to INVITED. Please post here with points, occupation, and DOE if invited.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Online status changes to "invited" right away??


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

@KeeDa Why so Curious ?  
All the best mates ..!!!


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

All the best guys!!!!!!


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Best of luck all!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> @KeeDa Why so Curious ?
> All the best mates ..!!!


for you mate


----------



## DelhiBelly (Aug 6, 2015)

Fingers crossed.. 2 More minutes to go
BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE WHO IS AWAITING EOI


==================
189 | General Accountant | IELTS 7 | EOI: 60 points Submitted - 24-04-2015 | Invited: Visa Lodged:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

red_man said:


> Online status changes to "invited" right away??


Yes, right away. Almost instantly at 00:00, and if not, then maybe a few minutes later. If it does not even after 15 minutes since, then it would mean you certainly are not invited this month.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Post here ASAP if (or if you don't) get invited today. The process is over in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> A reminder to everyone- don't rely on emails. Check online. Emails are delayed. The online status changes to INVITED. Please post here with points, occupation, and DOE if invited.


Hi Keeda
Should we check our EOI status is what you mean?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

now!!!!!!


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

It's 00:00 in Australia now, still don't see any update in the EOI page


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Keeda
> Should we check our EOI status is what you mean?


Yes.. login now and check on the top right if it still is SUBMITTED or INVITED


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aussieplan said:


> It's 00:00 in Australia now, still don't see any update in the EOI page


Please tell us your occupation, DOE, and points.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

it is time now guys. please check


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Takes some time. This is really such an intense moment. So many hearts beating so damn fast. damn wow!!


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Man its crazy .. I am refreshing this forum pages zillion times, to get a perspective


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes.. login now and check on the top right if it still is SUBMITTED or INVITED


Thanks
Its still submitted.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

nothing yet


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Man its crazy .. I am refreshing this forum pages zillion times, to get a perspective


me doing the same buddy ... lolz


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

The server is busy sending emails now ,,,,,,,,


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Please tell us your occupation, DOE, and points.


Occupation = ICT Business Analyst
DOE = 8th Aug ' 15
Points = 65


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Getting Message As
"An unexpected error has occurred at 7/09/2015 12:04:47 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.

Return to homepage"


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

indergreat said:


> me doing the same buddy ... lolz


Same here, through agent!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria121 said:


> The server is busy sending emails now ,,,,,,,,


No. It updates first and then goes on to send emails.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Got it


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

aussieplan said:


> Occupation = ICT Business Analyst
> DOE = 8th Aug ' 15
> Points = 65


You are the first in this page!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

FYI: I got the invitation. All the best guys. I hope all of us got invited.


----------



## ZeusZeus (Jul 7, 2015)

my status just changed to INVITED . Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. It updates first and then goes on to send emails.


*_* can't argue with expert
~

All the best


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

Invited!!! Congrats to everybody


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

261312 Developer Programmer
EOI date - 27-April- 2015
Received invitation 
Points: 60


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey all,
Invited just there. Had 70 points under chemical engineering. Applied mid-August. Best of luck to the rest.

Regards,


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

EOI 07/08/2015 65 pts Engineering technlogists - Invited


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Alhamdulillah Got Invited


----------



## holy_demon (Jun 12, 2015)

Status: INVITED

EOI 27/8/15, 70 Points. Developer Programmer - 261312


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Got it


Finally!!! Congrats.

Didn't I tell you earlier?



KeeDa said:


> Mate, with 65 points on your own, don't even bother with 190. Uncheck that option in your EOI. Thank me later on September 06 19:30 IST.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

"INVITED". Details in signature. Apply now!

Please report as soon as you find out.


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Got it


can you plz tell us your doe and points?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Snova said:


> FYI: I got the invitation. All the best guys. I hope all of us got invited.


what is you mark and oppcupation,and your EOI date?


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations, hope other's too get it soon now!!!

How many points and what occupation code you had applied for?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats Jeeten#80... it has been a long wait for you buddy.


----------



## saisaa (Jul 15, 2015)

Invited  Congrats All !!!


----------



## budy (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Guys, I got the invite

ANZ:261312
EOI Submit: 20th Aug


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> "INVITED". Details in signature. Apply now!
> 
> Please report as soon as you find out.


congrats mate,my agent has submitted on 16th july as external auditor as well. i dont know if i get invited....so annoying


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

i got invited... super excited


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Rev1198 said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI date - 27-April- 2015
> Received invitation
> Points: 60


Wow  EOI date - 27-April- 2015 for 2613XX


----------



## kiwiberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Whew, finally got an invite!

Early Childhood Teacher (241111) // 24 July 2015 // 60 points

Congratulations to everybody who got an invite!


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Guys, I got the invite under 189 for 263111

EOI submitted date 24 Aug with 65 points.

Thanks to lord Jesus. 

"	Invitation received to apply for a visa "


----------



## kmar (Jan 4, 2015)

Invited. 261313, 65 pts, 10/08/2015. Congrats all.


----------



## moineaumasque (Aug 14, 2015)

ANZ: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Points: 65
EIO Submitted: 18 Aug 2015
Status: invited


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank God...Guys I got Invitaionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the people who helped in the process !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Guys, I got the invite under 189 for 263111
> 
> EOI submitted date 24 Aug with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Almost same as you, but just 60,,,,,,,


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

INVITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

189..... 263111.....65 points..... EOI submitted 28th August.


Congratulations to all those who got invitation.....


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

harinadipelly said:


> Thank God...Guys I got Invitaionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the people who helped in the process !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mention you code and EOI submission date ASAP


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harinadipelly said:


> Thank God...Guys I got Invitaionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the people who helped in the process !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please post your occupation, points, and EOI date.


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

*Invited*

Thanks all
Received the invitation finally 

Good luck to everyone waiting

EOI submitted 60 pts 17th May
EOI updated on 2nd Sep 2015
70 pts
261313


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

Got Invite

Code #261313 #65 points #EOI Lodge 19/08/2015


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

any external auditor got invited? please share your information thanks heaps


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Finally!!! Congrats.
> 
> Didn't I tell you earlier?


Well you did and I can bet that all my plans are based on what you have said . 
Now we are lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

wolfskin said:


> Wow  EOI date - 27-April- 2015 for 2613XX


Did you get it?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

No invitation this month as well :-( for me. Occupation : 2611, point:- 65, DOE:- 27-july


----------



## harinadipelly (Aug 31, 2015)

harinadipelly said:


> Thank God...Guys I got Invitaionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the people who helped in the process !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got Invite

Code #261313 #65 points #EOI Lodge 19/08/2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

So what is the conclusion? I see 27-Apr for 2613 with 60 points. Anybody from ICT BA and 2631?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Got an invite!

189 submitted under Electronics Engineer - 233411.
65 points submitted on 08/08/2015.

So should I go around greeting everyone with g'day mate and having brekkie, throwing shrimp on the barbie or is it still too soon??


----------



## Kkl100 (Aug 19, 2015)

Got an invitation 
External Auditor EOI 16 July


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

congratz to all who got invited ... and good luck for next time for those who didn't got invitation, including myself .....


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm seeing that folks with 60 pts (ICT Business Analyst) have got the invitation, I didn't with 65 pts.

Is this some delay in updating, or other factors come into play when sending out the invites to folks?


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

PrettyWell123 said:


> can you plz tell us your doe and points?


Check my signature  
Its all there 
65 points 189 cat


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> No invitation this month as well :-( for me. Occupation : 2611, point:- 65, DOE:- 27-july


Oh man... the situation for ICT BA is tough this year too


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Kkl100 said:


> Got an invitation
> External Auditor EOI 16 July


this is a reaaaallly good news for me. i submitted on the same day mate. Could you tell me what time exactly did you submit? i submitted at around 3 pm.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> So what is the conclusion? I see 27-Apr for 2613 with 60 points. Anybody from ICT BA and 2631?


Yup that's what I see too. So I'm guessing for 2631 it's going to be 2 months of clearance for every 3 months!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aussieplan said:


> I'm seeing that folks with 60 pts (ICT Business Analyst) have got the invitation, I didn't with 65 pts.
> 
> Is this some delay in updating, or other factors come into play when sending out the invites to folks?


Can't be.
Edit: You've applied for 189 and the status is SUBMITTED, right?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> So what is the conclusion? I see 27-Apr for 2613 with 60 points. Anybody from ICT BA and 2631?


Same question !!


----------



## Snova (May 10, 2015)

Congrats for everyone who got the invitation and I hope someone who hasnt got the invitation will get it the next round. I am just wondering what is the next step? Anyone applying by themselves or using agent?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

One of my friend invited with 60 points production engineer 
Now it's easy for me to get invited in 190.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks all
Received the invitation finally 

you are invited to apply for a Skilled - Independent
(Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa.

EOI updated on 29 Aug 2015
65 pts
261313


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Yup that's what I see too. So I'm guessing for 2631 it's going to be 2 months of clearance for every 3 months!


Hi spark,

What do you mean by two months clearance in 3months?

Thanks


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

any developer programmer with 65 points applied after 26 august got invited? il have to wait till tomorrow morning :-(


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Can't be.
> Edit: You've applied for 189 and the status is SUBMITTED, right?


That's right mate, I was hoping to get thru this month but looks like the wait is going to be longer for ICT BA folks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ash36 said:


> any developer programmer with 65 points applied after 26 august got invited? il have to wait till tomorrow morning :-(


Well, 60 pointers got invited, so you definitely have been invited as well.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi spark,
> 
> What do you mean by two months clearance in 3months?
> 
> Thanks


I think he wanted to write 2613, instead he wrote 2631, anyway I filed on 7th Aug and didn't got invitation


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Friends, thanks all for help.

Received invitation finally!!!

EOI updated on 13 Aug 2015
65 pts - 233914 (Engineering Technologist)

eace:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> So what is the conclusion? I see 27-Apr for 2613 with 60 points. Anybody from ICT BA and 2631?


I can see the same. If it's true then I can expect on next round most likely

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aussieplan said:


> That's right mate, I was hoping to get thru this month but looks like the wait is going to be longer for ICT BA folks


I meant that it simply cannot be that someone with 60 points got invited and you with 65 did not get invited. It seems that person who said he got invited with 60 points isn't telling the truth.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think I am not invited in this round, status still "submitted"


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

I applied with 65 points for ICT BA. 
No invitation yet. Did anyone with 60 points receive invitation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indergreat said:


> I think he wanted to write 2613, instead he wrote 2631, anyway I filed on 7th Aug and didn't got invitation


Mate! 2631 with 65 points and not invited? Damn... even this occupation is going down the same path as 2611.
Edit: The line above is incorrect. OP has 65 points for 190 and 60 for 189.


----------



## tanya89 (Jun 11, 2015)

Got an invite today  thank you for the support all of u. All the best!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mate! 2631 with 65 points and not invited? Damn... even this occupation is going down the same path as 2611.


I have 60 points buddy not 65 ....


----------



## DelhiBelly (Aug 6, 2015)

Any General accountants out there who got invite ?... Please reply

======================
__________________
189 | General Accountant | IELTS 7 | EOI: 60 points 24-04-2015 | Invitation: | Visa Lodged: | CO:


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Any news for the Accountants?

I am still not invited. I got 65 points with DOE 15 July 2015. Last time they cleared the back log until 02 July 2015.


----------



## noorulla (Aug 18, 2015)

Shukr allah, for which visa you got invitation 189 or 190 ?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats to everyone who.got.invited :








What do you guys think of a cutoff date for 60 pointers??.. kindly share the date... so far I saw someone with 60 points 24th July got invited....anyone else around 30th of July with 60 points???


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

No invite guys :juggle:


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Seems 27th April is the cut off date for 2613. Mine is 12th May, guess October is for me  

Congratulations to all who are invited. 

Cheers.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

indergreat said:


> I have 60 points buddy not 65 ....


What time you submitted mates


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

No invite. Gen accountant DoE 23 jul...so disappointed...


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

I haven't got an invite even with 65 points. I was so sure that this time definitely I will get an invite because the back log until my DOE remained only for 15 days. I don't understand what's going on 


DelhiBelly said:


> Any General accountants out there who got invite ?... Please reply
> 
> ======================
> __________________
> 189 | General Accountant | IELTS 7 | EOI: 60 points 24-04-2015 | Invitation: | Visa Lodged: | CO:


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

And 65 points! No invite!!!


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a DOE of 1st of August with 60 points as an Electronics Engineer. Haven't gotten the invite


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indergreat said:


> I have 60 points buddy not 65 ....


Oh yes... I noticed that it is 65 in your signature for 190. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> Seems 27th April is the cut off date for 2613. Mine is 12th May, guess October is for me
> 
> Congratulations to all who are invited.
> 
> Cheers.


Mate I am on almost near to you ... Start stocking for Party on next month .. Touch Wood :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

ash36 said:


> any developer programmer with 65 points applied after 26 august got invited? il have to wait till tomorrow morning :-(


29th aug 65 points. I got invite.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> 29th aug 65 points. I got invite.


thanks buddy!!


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

ahmed_kamal said:


> I have a DOE of 1st of August with 60 points as an Electronics Engineer. Haven't gotten the invite


So it means 60 pointer backlog is cleared only by about 15 days from 9th July to 24th July...:juggle:


----------



## Manpreet_Singh (Jul 9, 2015)

*Got invite*

Got Invite

60 Points 263112(programmer debveloper)
EOI Submitted-1st may


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats to all the people who got their invitation!! 

April 23rd unofficial cut off for 2613 with 60 points, that's good news.
Lot of 60 pointers cleared this time.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Congrats to all the invitees.


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any one with 261111 70pointers got invited???


----------



## Manpreet_Singh (Jul 9, 2015)

yes, i m sorry. i think i m little excited. yes it is for programmer developer. 261312


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Well Done who got invite*


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Manpreet_Singh said:


> Got Invite
> 
> 60 Points 263112(programmer debveloper)
> EOI Submitted-1st may


1st May cut off.. Great.. Congrats.


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Manpreet_Singh said:


> Got Invite
> 
> 60 Points 263112(programmer debveloper)
> EOI Submitted-1st may


is it 2613 or 2631?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Manpreet_Singh said:


> yes, i m sorry. i think i m little excited. yes it is for programmer developer. 261312


Even better news, congrats buddy!!

So the unofficial cut off for 2613 with 60 points is 1st May.
Awesome!!


----------



## budy (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats to all who got the invite today and good luck for Visa processing.....


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Guys, although I do not wish to speculate - it appears as if places for auditors are up.

60 points, 23rd July - no invite. On the other hand I see 24th July 60 points for other non-prorate occupations being invited.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Any 489 (Family Sponsored) visa applicant received invitation in September round?


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi,

Congrats to everyone who got an invite today.

I submitted for Visa class 189 as a Management Accountant (221112), EOI submitted 27/07/15 with 65 points.

Still no invite - thought for sure I would get it this round but seems like the backlog is growing!

Thinking about submitted for 190 (to get 70 points), downside is I would have to live in NSW for 2 years (hoping to settle in Melbourne, but Victoria doesn't sponsor accountants).

Any thoughts on chances for next round on 189?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> What time you submitted mates


submitted on 7th Aug


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello ,Did anyone in the Business Analyst Category 189 (261111) with 60 points get invited ?
I had submitted my expression of interest On Feb 25th 2015 with 60 points and i applied in the 261111 , 189 sub visa category, through an agent. Waiting to know if anyone in the similar situation has got an invite or not.

Thanks
SR


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Manpreet_Singh said:


> yes, i m sorry. i think i m little excited. yes it is for programmer developer. 261312


Congrats!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

biriyani said:


> Guys, although I do not wish to speculate - it appears as if places for auditors are up.
> 
> 60 points, 23rd July - no invite. On the other hand I see 24th July 60 points for other non-prorate occupations being invited.


That is how it is. You compete in the queue with applicants from the same occupation. So it could be that applicants with even 65 points from a certain occupation did not get invited this time, while those with 60 from some other occupation got invited.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Even better news, congrats buddy!!
> 
> So the unofficial cut off for 2613 with 60 points is 1st May.
> Awesome!!


seems to be a sweet music to my ears


----------



## DelhiBelly (Aug 6, 2015)

Going through past few pages looks like not a single General Accountants got any invite.


======================
__________________
189 | General Accountant | IELTS 7 | EOI: 60 points 24-04-2015 | Invitation: | Visa Lodged: | CO:


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Do not speculate....wait and watch....60 points for 2613 this time should clear 2 months....


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

just received invitation wohooo!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,Did anyone in the Business Analyst Category 189 (261111) with 60 points get invited ?
> I had submitted my expression of interest On Feb 25th 2015 with 60 points and i applied in the 261111 , 189 sub visa category, through an agent. Waiting to know if anyone in the similar situation has got an invite or not.
> 
> Thanks
> SR


ICT BA cut-off still is at 65.


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats Jeeten! Finally!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> seems to be a sweet music to my ears


Next month will definitely be a party for you mate!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

timfong said:


> just received invitation wohooo!!


Points?


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Points?


refer to my signature. 60pt


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

timfong said:


> just received invitation wohooo!!


Congrats Mate!!!
how many points did u submit EOI?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

newUser12 said:


> Congrats Jeeten! Finally!


Congrats Jeeten!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

timfong said:


> refer to my signature. 60pt


okay. But, your signature does not have the points.


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

189 General Accountant. EOI submitted 02.08.2015. 65 Points. No invitation.


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats to all who got invites.. Seems it's going to be a struggle for BA this year.. Patience needed..


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

i have a technical question.
does the cutoff date for all the non -pro rata occupations same? anyone can help me out here?
thanks heaps


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

timfong said:


> refer to my signature. 60pt


Congrats mate, btw Its not in your signature,


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> ICT BA cut-off still is at 65.


Thanks for the quick response Keeda !

Was just curious to know when i can expect an Invite ! Its been a long wait ! 

Also , would like to know where can i see the cut off points for ICT BA's as i thought that the Australian Immigration website is not updated yet with today's results.


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any luck for 261311 with 60 points submitted on May 1st??


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

DelhiBelly said:


> Going through past few pages looks like not a single General Accountants got any invite.
> 
> 
> ======================
> ...


189 General Accountant. 65 Points. EOI Submitted 02.08.2015. No invitation.

Any reason why it appears General Accountants have not been invited?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*ALERT for Software & Application Programmers (2613xx) 60 Pointers*

Here is a super ALERT for Software & Application Programmers (2613xx) 60 Pointers

I just got INVITATION :lock1::rofl::bounce::whoo::lalala:
261313
60 Points 
EOI 2 May 2015


Yeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhh............................

I have made a sheet for Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History on the following sheet which I just updated according to my invitation. I will re-update it when result will be published on official site. Check on the link below.

Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History

Please press thanks if you like this info


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Just received an invite today. Congratulation to all who received invite today.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Praveen433 said:


> Any luck for 261313 with 60 points submitted on May 1st??



Hi Praveen,

Someone else has got the invite for 261313 with 60 points submitted on May 01,

logina nd check the skillselect, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

*Congrats to all who got invite..!!!*


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Here is a super ALERT for Software & Application Programmers (2613xx) 60 Pointers
> 
> I just got INVITATION :lock1::rofl::bounce::whoo::lalala:
> 261313
> ...


heeeyyyy murtza4u,


Congrats mate, enjoy the day to the core.....:flypig::flypig:


thanks for the sheet


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received the invite!


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am confused.. Please help me ... If one with 261313 submitted with 60points on May 2nd got invite.. Can I expect invite submitted with same 60 points on May 1st but with 261311 ???


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> 29th aug 65 points. I got invite.


Developer programer with 60 points lodged EOI on 5th June, 2015 and didn't receive the invitation.. I am so eagerly waiting for 7th Sep, 2015 round results.

Karthik


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Praveen433 said:


> I am confused.. Please help me ... If one with 261313 submitted with 60points on May 2nd got invite.. Can I expect invite submitted with same 60 points on May 1st but with 261311 ???


Yes. Logon and check on skillselect.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

can anyone reply whether 7th Sep, 15 results are announced?


----------



## dawn1981 (Jul 19, 2015)

I got invitation


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

dawn1981 said:


> I got invitation


Congrats, Share your occupation and points


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Praveen433 said:


> I am confused.. Please help me ... If one with 261313 submitted with 60points on May 2nd got invite.. Can I expect invite submitted with same 60 points on May 1st but with 261311 ???


Yes. All those are grouped under 2613. Login and check your EOI status.


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> Thanks for the quick response Keeda !
> 
> Was just curious to know when i can expect an Invite ! Its been a long wait !
> 
> Also , would like to know where can i see the cut off points for ICT BA's as i thought that the Australian Immigration website is not updated yet with today's results.


@SeemaR 
It would be better if you can update your signature with details like Job, Score, EOI Submit date etc 

Easier to respond to your query.


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

indergreat said:


> they were announced about 90 mins ago ..... have u applied ....


Yes applied for Developer Programmer SubClass 189. 
Points : 60
EOI submission on : 5th Jun , 2015

Could you please let me know where to check whether invitation has bee sent or not?
I haven't received any email on this.


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> Just received an invite today. Congratulation to all who received invite today.


How come? you have a DOE of 2nd of August and mine is the 1st of August and I didn't get an invite


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SeemaR said:


> Thanks for the quick response Keeda !
> 
> Was just curious to know when i can expect an Invite ! Its been a long wait !
> 
> Also , would like to know where can i see the cut off points for ICT BA's as i thought that the Australian Immigration website is not updated yet with today's results.


Yes, they won't update the site with these results anytime soon. The way we track is to keep reading here on this thread and noting down who got invited with how many points and DOE.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmed_kamal said:


> How come? you have a DOE of 2nd of August and mine is the 1st of August and I didn't get an invite


His is 189 with 263111 (Computer Network Professionals) ANZSCO. Is yours the same profile?


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> His is 189 with 263111 (Computer Network Professionals) ANZSCO. Is yours the same profile?


Mine is 233411 (Electronics Engineer). As far as I know, all non-pro rata occupations should be the same right?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, they won't update the site with these results anytime soon. The way we track is to keep reading here on this thread and noting down who got invited with how many points and DOE.


Hi Keeda
I am facing some internet issues. Could you please tell me the latest info on ICT BA.
I read someone with 65 points on 3rd july was invited. But August cutoff was 23rd june and even a 65 point EOI on 27th July didnt receive invitation. It can't be so less.
Really surprised and disappointed too.
Any idea on the cutoff ?


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes. All those are grouped under 2613. Login and check your EOI status.


Thanks for your reply ..I submitted thru agent.. So have to wait till tomorrow morning


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> Yes applied for Developer Programmer SubClass 189.
> Points : 60
> EOI submission on : 5th Jun , 2015
> 
> ...


Log into your skillselect account and see if the status is SUBMITTED or INVITED


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Congrats to all who recieved invite today!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ahmed_kamal said:


> Mine is 233411 (Electronics Engineer). As far as I know, all non-pro rata occupations should be the same right?


Yes, that is my understanding too. At least from what I've seen, they try to keep it the same. So, either our understanding is not correct, or you have been invited (but email not received yet- login and check online), or your occupation has gone under pro-rata with 65 points starting with this round.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Keeda
> I am facing some internet issues. Could you please tell me the latest info on ICT BA.
> I read someone with 65 points on 3rd july was invited. But August cutoff was 23rd june and even a 65 point EOI on 27th July didnt receive invitation. It can't be so less.
> Really surprised and disappointed too.
> Any idea on the cutoff ?


Hi mate,

I didn't pay too much attention to ICT BA and am myself hoping that someone from this occupation who might have been tracking it closely posts here. But, yes, I do remember someone posting that 27-Jul with 65 points was not invited.


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

Strange...it appears no General Accountants have been invited.
Can anyone think of a reason for this?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I didn't pay too much attention to ICT BA and am myself hoping that someone from this occupation who might have been tracking it closely posts here. But, yes, I do remember someone posting that 27-Jul with 65 points was not invited.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ajandhyala (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys any news about invites to electrical engineers 2333!!!! I applied my eoi on 1 aug 2015 with 60 points. Did anyone get an invite with similar application..


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone, very helpful Forum,

I have submitted External Auditor 189 on 7th Aug, and have not been invited.
Is there any still chance to recieve invitation and can anyone please post whether they have received Auditor invitation today? If yes, pls post the date of Eoi effect and points? Many Thanks


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

BenSun - seems like our best bet now is to wait for them to publish the round results and see what's going on. August round invited 65 pointers up to 2nd July so would be pretty strange if no invites were issued at all this month. I'm guessing everyone is trying to increase points, plus probably a lot of new applications in July for the new program year creating a bigger backlog but we will just have to wait and see...


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Please Post regarding External Auditor Eoi date and Points for 189 that would helpful for all of us.


----------



## Wenz (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone with 60 points for 2335 got invitation today under 189? Please mention your DOE


----------



## prasad2529 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just checked my email......got the invite.....


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys, any news for General Accountant? This is very strange since I submitted with 70 points a week ago and didn't get invited. What's happening????


----------



## fakebaniya (Sep 6, 2015)

Submitted EOI on 3rd Sep with 70 points for Analyst Programmer.
Received the invite today.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Someone got invited as External Auditor, submitted 16th July - their post is on pg73 of this thread if you want to look.


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Someone got invited as External Auditor, submitted 16th July - their post is on pg73 of this thread if you want to look.


Yes, I know that, but General Accoutant is a different category, pro-rata while External Auditor is not. I am heavily devastated because I am 70 points and still not invited!


----------



## srduo (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Guys!

Congratulations to all invitees today! Eager invite awaiters, may you receive your happy emails soon.. very soon! 

I have just received my invite with 65 points as a Software Engineer - 261313!

I stopped midway while filling up the visa form. I don't have a surname and it is blank in my passport. Both the "Given names" and "Family name" is mandatory. I entered my full name in the Family name field and "Not Applicable" in the Surname field. I hope this is fine? I haven't yet submitted the form. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Auslet - I wasn't responding to you, a guy was asking about auditors a few post back.

Sorry haven't got the hang of quotes in this forum.

I'm as perplexed as you are re: General Accountant, I was assuming 70 pointers took all the slots this round but your post has dashed that theory!


----------



## Ray30 (Sep 6, 2015)

Could there be a delay in releasing the accountant invitations???


----------



## lazylorenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

AusLet said:


> Hey guys, any news for General Accountant? This is very strange since I submitted with 70 points a week ago and didn't get invited. What's happening????


Hi, I have not yet been invited either with 70 points as a general accountant (eoi submitted on 21/8). When is the cut-off date this time???


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

lazylorenzo said:


> Hi, I have not yet been invited either with 70 points as a general accountant (eoi submitted on 21/8). When is the cut-off date this time???


I'm not sure but I don't think there's cut-off date for 70 points, for 65 points - yes. I always assumed that the 70+ would get invited first. But looks like no 65 points got invited either. Perhaps they are being late in sending invitation to General Accountants? Is it true that all invitations will be sent automatically at 0:00 Sep 7th? Could it be spread throughout the day?


----------



## lazylorenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

AusLet said:


> lazylorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have not yet been invited either with 70 points as a general accountant (eoi submitted on 21/8). When is the cut-off date this time???
> ...


This is weird. Anyone with the gen accountant occupation got the invitation this round???? And I'm not sure about the question regarding not the exact invitation time (00:00), could they delay the indications for general accountants to later today????


----------



## Ray30 (Sep 6, 2015)

If they don't issue invitations this time, there will be a an even further backlog for general accountants with 60 points. Not sure i understand the logic behind this.


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank God....Finally got invited. The long wait is over.

Thanks Everyone for your support. 

EOI submitted date : 13/04/2015 (261313 - 60 points)

Thanks & Regards
Afdal


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Invited |||*

*
||| I have been INVITED today |||


Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!

*


----------



## Ray30 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, Congratulations Afdal 

Just wanted to know if you just received the invite now or was it at 00:00 Aus time


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

tn185008 said:


> can anyone reply whether 7th Sep, 15 results are announced?


Yes. Its is announced and people are getting Invite mails


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> ...


Congratualtions !! 
All the Best for your Visa.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ray30 said:


> Hi, Congratulations Afdal
> 
> Just wanted to know if you just received the invite now or was it at 00:00 Aus time


From what I've read on this forum, the emails can take a few hrs to come out, but if you log into you SkillSelect account it should tell you straight away (status would have changed from SUBMITTED to INVITED)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*

*
||| Congratulations to ALL who have been Invited and ALL The Best with Next Steps |||
*

:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> From what I've read on this forum, the emails can take a few hrs to come out, but if you log into you SkillSelect account it should tell you straight away (status would have changed from SUBMITTED to INVITED)


Then it's even worse, because I've been checking my account and the status is still SUBMITTED. Does it mean they don't invite accountant this round? coz there's no way 70 points submitters are not invited.


----------



## Ray30 (Sep 6, 2015)

If that is true, Its very disappointing for General Accountants.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

AusLet said:


> Then it's even worse, because I've been checking my account and the status is still SUBMITTED. Does it mean they don't invite accountant this round? coz there's no way 70 points submitters are not invited.


I know as much as you do! It's looking like there weren't any invites for Accountants this round (unless anyone out there can tell us they got one) but guess we will have to wait for DIBP to publish the stats to know for sure. Did you submit for both 189 and 190 (and if so, guessing your 70pnts was on 190?) or just 189?


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> You are the first in this page!!!! Congrats!!!


which page plz and how can I get it


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

srduo said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Congratulations to all invitees today! Eager invite awaiters, may you receive your happy emails soon.. very soon!
> 
> ...


I have same case.. just fill in Family name and left Given name blank.....


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> I know as much as you do! It's looking like there weren't any invites for Accountants this round (unless anyone out there can tell us they got one) but guess we will have to wait for DIBP to publish the stats to know for sure. Did you submit for both 189 and 190 (and if so, guessing your 70pnts was on 190?) or just 189?


I only submitted 189, not 190 coz I don't wanna live in NSW. So 70 points is on 189 only.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srduo said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Congratulations to all invitees today! Eager invite awaiters, may you receive your happy emails soon.. very soon!
> 
> ...


Mention your surname in the LastName field, given name in the FirstName field as it is in reality. It does not ask you to input as per the passport. Passport is just another document which can have an error. If possible, get the passport sorted out. Hardly takes a months time at max these days and 1500 INR.

My wife's passport had the same problem, but we chose to input her surname in the LastName field. 2 days ago we got her new passport and since the application is already in processing using her old passport (the one with an error), we updated the new one in immiAccount via form 929.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

ahmed_kamal said:


> How come? you have a DOE of 2nd of August and mine is the 1st of August and I didn't get an invite


Sorry its a typo error. My DOE is 11th July, 2015


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

AusLet said:


> I only submitted 189, not 190 coz I don't wanna live in NSW. So 70 points is on 189 only.


Same here, looks like us Accountants are screwed! I'm wondering if 190s get priority over 189s? I know quite a few people have been going down that route to boost their points so maybe the invites went to them. Can anyone advise if this could be the case?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Jeetan. I also got invitation too.


----------



## lazylorenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> AusLet said:
> 
> 
> > I only submitted 189, not 190 coz I don't wanna live in NSW. So 70 points is on 189 only.
> ...


So does it basically mean that DIBP did not send out any invitations to accountants this month??


----------



## lazylorenzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> AusLet said:
> 
> 
> > I only submitted 189, not 190 coz I don't wanna live in NSW. So 70 points is on 189 only.
> ...


Also for me I only have 189 eoi as well


----------



## haixu1989 (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a friend who got 70 points for general accountant and sumbitted EOI(189) on 7/08/2015. Got the invitation today.


----------



## haixu1989 (Sep 6, 2015)

lazylorenzo said:


> Also for me I only have 189 eoi as well


I have a friend who got 70 points for general accountant and sumbitted EOI(189) on 7/08/2015. Got the invitation today.


----------



## srduo (Aug 5, 2015)

arun05 said:


> I have same case.. just fill in Family name and left Given name blank.....


But in the initial visa form both names are made mandatory. What did you do?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Heelo Keeda/Jeetan/ Seniors,

i received 189 visa invitation from DIBP. Please guide me what are step wise procedure & documents required. Your usual support is requested please.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Is there any whatsapp group for 7th Sep invited people?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Could this be a fair prediction for next round https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

srduo said:


> But in the initial visa form both names are made mandatory. What did you do?


yes Initially it was required when we need to file LNU(last name unavailable). But now i filled and it accepted without any error.


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

haixu1989 said:


> I have a friend who got 70 points for general accountant and sumbitted EOI(189) on 7/08/2015. Got the invitation today.


Then it seems like there's a cut off date for even 70 points. Must be that so many 70 points submitted for Accounting. Woah, then where's the hope for 65 points?


----------



## haixu1989 (Sep 6, 2015)

AusLet said:


> Then it seems like there's a cut off date for even 70 points. Must be that so many 70 points submitted for Accounting. Woah, then where's the hope for 65 points?


There may be very few invitations for general accountant in this round.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats , who have got invite today and good luck for the rest. 

Can any1 support in below queries 

1. In EOI form, only highest degree to be mentioned or all starting from secondary level. 
2. What to choose against secondary level and intermediate level in education history from drop down options in qualification as these levels are not mentioned there. 
3. If my master's is not relevant with assessed bachelors do I need to mention it. 
4. If I don't mention my master's degree in EOI means I should not mention it during whole immi process?
5. In skill assessment part what does it mean by reference number/receipt number. I got assessment form EA so should I mention my EA ID or application number?
Thanks


----------



## onlyjoy (Jul 10, 2015)

Guys.
Can anyone help me out in explaining the application id. I was trying to import my eoi for 189 on a new account as I have no access to my account (agent has that )

I have only the EOI ID.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

haixu1989 said:


> There may be very few invitations for general accountant in this round.


Or a lot of applications in July and August because of the new program year and everyone trying to boost their points with higher English test scores. I hope that's all it is and they will clear them all next round and get working on the 65 pointers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srduo (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Mention your surname in the LastName field, given name in the FirstName field as it is in reality. It does not ask you to input as per the passport. Passport is just another document which can have an error. If possible, get the passport sorted out. Hardly takes a months time at max these days and 1500 INR.
> 
> My wife's passport had the same problem, but we chose to input her surname in the LastName field. 2 days ago we got her new passport and since the application is already in processing using her old passport (the one with an error), we updated the new one in immiAccount via form 929.


I actually don't have a surname. It's only my given name that I use. True, it hardly takes much time nowadays for issuance of passport. Best of luck!


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Ray,

Sorry for the delay. Thanks for ur wishes, Yea got in the initial stage itself...infact din check coz I was very nervous n slept of around that time.

Wait for the whole day..I guess its worth it.

If not this round just wait for the upcoming rounds.

Best of luck.

Afdal


Ray30 said:


> Hi, Congratulations Afdal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't think it possible to see around 200+ submissions between 02 July to 02 Aug and all of those were with 70 or more points. There must have been at least one person on this forum who was invited, but I can't see anyone.

I even noticed one Management Accountant with 65 points with DOE on 24 Jul; even he wasn't invited.

Definitely there is something weird going on with the Accountant category. 



AusLet said:


> Then it seems like there's a cut off date for even 70 points. Must be that so many 70 points submitted for Accounting. Woah, then where's the hope for 65 points?


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

The Paki said:


> I don't think it possible to see around 200+ submissions between 02 July to 02 Aug and all of those were with 70 or more points. There must have been at least one person on this forum who was invited, but I can't see anyone.
> 
> I even noticed one Management Accountant with 65 points with DOE on 24 Jul; even he wasn't invited.
> 
> Definitely there is something weird going on with the Accountant category.


Agree. This is beyond my imagination. The last round at 3rd August they invited 65 points so it means that all 70 points up to 3rd August have been invited.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

I received the Invitation today. Congrats to all those received today and hard luck for the others. I hope you get it real soon. Thanks to all the kind souls for their assists and help!!!


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Did you guys all got invited at 0:00 today? Anyone got invited later in the day?


----------



## srduo (Aug 5, 2015)

AusLet said:


> Did you guys all got invited at 0:00 today? Anyone got invited later in the day?


I got it approximately 30-40 mins post 00:00. I guess it takes some time to process the data and email it.


----------



## Eagles316 (Sep 4, 2015)

AusLet said:


> Did you guys all got invited at 0:00 today? Anyone got invited later in the day?


15 Minutes after midnight.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

ahmed_kamal said:


> I have a DOE of 1st of August with 60 points as an Electronics Engineer. Haven't gotten the invite


Same boat..60 points..electronic engineer...doe 22nd august..no invite


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

arun32 said:


> heeeyyyy murtza4u,
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, enjoy the day to the core.....:flypig::flypig:
> ...


Thanks a lot mate  I wish everyone get invitation in the coming round who haven't got invitation today... And congratulations to all of fellows who got invited.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Invited! 

Occupation: Industrial Engineer
Points: 65
EOI date: 26/08/2015

Congrats to those who got invited and Good Luck to those who are still waiting for next round!


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any civil engineer got invitation? 

TIA
189 | Civil Engineer

18/082015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
07/09/2015 - xx

Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC
XX/XX/2015 - Health
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

A quick question to *KeeDa* and other experts.

Would you please share some valuable resources/threads to find information which can help us lodging our actual visa application. A lot of people would need this. Help in filling technical forms and other useful information regarding documents etc... or any other thing which can help in understanding the process and other things.

Thanks for your time and guidance...


----------



## Wenz (Sep 6, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Invited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems 2335 only with 65 points who got invitation this round. Anyone with 60 points got the happy email?

DOE: 27 Aug
60 points
Industrial Engineer - 2335


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

*Chance for October*

Hi All, congrats for people got the invite last night. I am new to this forum I would like to to know about my chance of getting an invite during October. 


EOI Submitted Date : 04.06.2015
Points : 60
SOI : Software engineer 
ACS : Positive 20-11-2013
Age : 32

Regards,
Sai


----------



## ericji (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi did you get an invitation about civil ??

really?? with 60 points ?


----------



## ericji (Sep 6, 2015)

really???? 

did you get the invitation ??? about civil????

with 60 points?????


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Folks, I got an invite as well. Good luck to all those who are still waiting and congrats to the one who received an invite!

Cheers


----------



## ericji (Sep 6, 2015)

*congrats . and wondering*

congrats 

i am wondering that you really got the invitation about civil with 60 points????





sifat.civil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any civil engineer got invitation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Tough luck for me, looking forward for coming round !
Anyone got invite for 263111 ???


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

guys, just confirmed with my agent, i got invited. DOE was 16th July, external auditor with 60 points.
so happy, thanks wish all the best


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

*Congrats to All who got invited and good luck with your VISA process!
*

Who ever got the invite and going to apply for the VISA, *please consider withdrawing 190 EOIs ASAP*, otherwise you will get invited again with 190 and will take a chance of a desperate person.

Appreciate your consideration.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

EOI INVITED 
Analyst programmer
Submitted 13/08/2105 65 points 10 PTE 5 experience Good luck everyone


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

ericji said:


> congrats
> 
> i am wondering that you really got the invitation about civil with 60 points????


Same here. Civil Engineer, 16 th August, no invitation.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Can anyone suggest, when NSW 190 gonna Start Invitations? As Have not heard anything since 1st July?


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

jeba said:


> *Congrats to All who got invited and good luck with your VISA process!
> *
> 
> Who ever got the invite and going to apply for the VISA, *please consider withdrawing 190 EOIs ASAP*, otherwise you will get invited again with 190 and will take a chance of a desperate person.
> ...



Can you suggest, when 190 gonna start invitations as theh have not issued any since 1st July in accounting and auditing too?


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Finally Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
10/07/2015 EOI 65pts -- 261111
22/08/2015 EOI 70pts -- 261111 (updated)


----------



## reza_tt (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I submitted my EOI on 1st of June with 65 point for ICT BA. It is wearied that I didn't invite for August or September Round. I don't have access to my portal because my agent apply for my EOI. I asked her several times, but she told me there isn't any update in my application. Do you have any idea 

Rez


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> 10/07/2015 EOI 65pts -- 261111 >> Invited
> 01/06/2015 EOI 65pts --- 261111 >> NO invite


What is the explanation? Senior your thoughts


----------



## PrettyWell123 (Jul 12, 2015)

grant512 said:


> What is the explanation? Senior your thoughts


coz i updated to 70pts on 22/08/2015 if you look my post carefully


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Can you suggest, when 190 gonna start invitations as theh have not issued any since 1st July in accounting and auditing too?


NSW SS invitation has been stated for this financial year, some people got invitation on August 28th. Not sure about accounting and auditing. People are expecting more invitations on this Friday.

Follow the below thread for more information.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-138.html


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> coz i updated to 70pts on 22/08/2015 if you look my post carefully


I thought it was SS...  thanks for guiding my eyes.


----------



## luois8888 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted EOI on 13th Aug in Software engineer with 60points, no invitation. Should I wait for the next round or should I take the language test, IELTS/PTE? Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## kinki (Jul 21, 2015)

*invited*

invitation received 
External Auditor 
60pts
eoi 17/7 afternoon


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

No invites for accountants this month? :/


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

Do you see any chances for EOI submitted today with 70 points? or Do i have to wait another month?


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Can anyone pls call the department and find out what happen with accountants? Have the just frozen it, i wonder...


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

No invitation as yet... really really worried now. Has any accountant on this forum had an invitation in this round?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

luois8888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 13th Aug in Software engineer with 60points, no invitation. Should I wait for the next round or should I take the language test, IELTS/PTE? Please help me. Thanks.


Not to demotivated you but it is unlikely that you will get the invitation during next round so if possible try to increase your points.


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

invitation received 12:20AM (AUT)
Developer Programmer
65pts
Visa- 189
EOI: 25th Aug 15 1930hrs (Australian Time)


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> invitation received 12:20AM (AUT)
> Developer Programmer
> 65pts
> Visa- 189
> EOI: 25th Aug 15 1930hrs (Australian Time)


wow congratulation! thats fast!

Hey guys may I ask, My ACS assessment work experience is 7 years ( Dates: 10/07 - 10/14 (7yrs 0mths).. Now in coming Oct 14 2015 my total experience will be 8 years. Does this mean I can gain 5 more points?


----------



## puntu123 (Sep 7, 2015)

I see some of the friends receiving their invitations from external auditor with 60 points. I got the info from my agent that I haven't yet been invited.Can someone plz shed lights with my possibility of invitation??
doE.. 15/06/2015( general accountant) 60 pts.
Doe: 28/07/2015 ( external auditor)60 Pts.
Would be grateful


----------



## luois8888 (Sep 7, 2015)

jeba said:


> Not to demotivated you but it is unlikely that you will get the invitation during next round so if possible try to increase your points.


Thanks mate. I will prepare the language test. Cheers.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

puntu123 said:


> I see some of the friends receiving their invitations from external auditor with 60 points. I got the info from my agent that I haven't yet been invited.Can someone plz shed lights with my possibility of invitation??
> doE.. 15/06/2015( general accountant) 60 pts.
> Doe: 28/07/2015 ( external auditor)60 Pts.
> Would be grateful


Hmm chance is pretty slim for this Financial Year bro.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

grant512 said:


> wow congratulation! thats fast!
> 
> Hey guys may I ask, My ACS assessment work experience is 7 years ( Dates: 10/07 - 10/14 (7yrs 0mths).. Now in coming Oct 14 2015 my total experience will be 8 years. Does this mean I can gain 5 more points?


Yes, you can if you are still with same job duties. You need to get latest experiance letter from HR and submit with your application.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

luois8888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 13th Aug in Software engineer with 60points, no invitation. Should I wait for the next round or should I take the language test, IELTS/PTE? Please help me. Thanks.


Software Engineer with 60 points are submitted in May are invited in Sept 7 round. It indicates you might need to wait for another couple(or three) of rounds to get invitation with 60 points. All the best.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Yes, you can if you are still with same job duties. You need to get latest experience letter from HR and submit with your application.


Do I need to be re-assessed by ACS? or I can update my eoi then... ?


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

thatsnick said:


> Do you see any chances for EOI submitted today with 70 points? or Do i have to wait another month?


You might need to wait for Oct 5th round as cutoff time for invitation is 07 sept 00:00 and system generate auto invitations and send to applicants.


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

umairyc said:


> No invitation as yet... really really worried now. Has any accountant on this forum had an invitation in this round?


I've read every post since 00:00 & no posts from General Accountants to say they have got through regardless of points.

Is there a number we can call to investigate?


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

BenSun said:


> I've read every post since 00:00 & no posts from General Accountants to say they have got through regardless of points.
> 
> Is there a number we can call to investigate?


You Could try to call 131 881 if your're in Australia. I cannot do that at the moment. If you can please share the information you get with us. Thanks


----------



## Oberynn (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys!I am really hoping one of you guys can shed some light on my predicament.I have submitted EOI for 2211 Accountants category and I have 70 points. I UPDATED my EOI on 12th Aug,2015 and I was really hoping to get an invitation this time.Can please someone tell me what must have gone wrong?


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Pls call this number if you're in Australia. Unfortunately, I'm offshore...

General GSM pre-lodgement enquiries
Telephone: 1300 364 613

pls let us know after you've spoken with them...really curious what happened...



Sgamba said:


> You Could try to call 131 881 if your're in Australia. I cannot do that at the moment. If you can please share the information you get with us. Thanks


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi BenSun,

Could you pls call this number? I can't because I'm offshore....thank you and pls let us know what you found out..

General GSM pre-lodgement enquiries
Telephone: 1300 364 613 



BenSun said:


> I've read every post since 00:00 & no posts from General Accountants to say they have got through regardless of points.
> 
> Is there a number we can call to investigate?


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

Hopefully every Software Engineers with 65 and over point got an invitation today.


----------



## ajiteshraj (Aug 27, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Do I need to be re-assessed by ACS? or I can update my EOI then... ?


Yes you will have to get yourself reassessed . I would highly recommend you to give PTE and get a score of 65+ as that will get you additional 10 point. PTE is easy and IELTS is a joke.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Haven't seen anyone from 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer) for the invites for 60Pts ? anyone ???


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

MSN said:


> Pls call this number if you're in Australia. Unfortunately, I'm offshore...
> 
> General GSM pre-lodgement enquiries
> Telephone: 1300 364 613
> ...


Thanks for the number. I could only find 113 1881 online but could never speak to anyone, just machines!
I'm now calling 1300 364 613. Been in a queue listening to music for 10 minutes now, they must be really busy!
I need to hang up in 20 minutes, hoping someone answers by then!


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for calling them! Hopefully, we'll find out soon why...



BenSun said:


> Thanks for the number. I could only find 113 1881 online but could never speak to anyone, just machines!
> I'm now calling 1300 364 613. Been in a queue listening to music for 10 minutes now, they must be really busy!
> I need to hang up in 20 minutes, hoping someone answers by then!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

murtza4u said:


> A quick question to *KeeDa* and other experts.
> 
> Would you please share some valuable resources/threads to find information which can help us lodging our actual visa application. A lot of people would need this. Help in filling technical forms and other useful information regarding documents etc... or any other thing which can help in understanding the process and other things.
> 
> Thanks for your time and guidance...


Hi Murtza,

Congrats on being invited and having taken what seems like the last seat during this month's round for 2613.

The next steps are quite simple. Mostly online forms where you fill in the requested info, next, next, finish until you reach the payment page. Once paid for, you get into the main immiAccount work area which lists all the applicants and their details and provides a few options to upload documents. This thread is all I followed to understand the whole process: *My Journey For Australia PR* (missing images on page 55). This one too is a good thread to read: *Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view*. Even then if you have any doubts, just post a query on *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*. Do also read at least past 2 months of posts from the 189 visa lodge thread as almost all of the common hurdles have been answered there.

All the best.


----------



## apaegee (Jul 31, 2015)

I have applied for the same category with 60 points on 31 July 2015 and awaiting invite.


----------



## sajjadh (Sep 6, 2015)

I got an invite today. Since this is my first post, I can't have all the details in my signature but I am copying the relevant details below. I would really like to thank you guys who have been kind enough to share your status updates and guiding different individuals going out of your way. May God bless you!

ACS Apply: 29th Jan | ACS Results (+ve, 5 year experience): 20th Feb | IELTS: 9th May (L/R/S/W - 8.5/7.5/8/7 Overall 8) | EOI: 5th July | Invite: 7th Sep (Total Points: 65) | 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello all, 
So if we dont receive invitation by 00:00 7th sept, do we need to wait for the next invi round? Or do we get invi at any point of time in 7the sept?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rocky1234 said:


> Hello all,
> So if we dont receive invitation by 00:00 7th sept, do we need to wait for the next invi round? Or do we get invi at any point of time in 7the sept?
> 
> Thanks


If not invited between 00:00 till 00:15 AEST, then you didn't make it for this month and will have to wait for the next round.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hi BenSun,
> 
> Could you pls call this number? I can't because I'm offshore....thank you and pls let us know what you found out..
> 
> ...


Im waiting for them to answer my call. Calling to enquire about accountants.. lets see what they say about the invitations. will post whatever they say :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Tough luck for me, looking forward for coming round !
> Anyone got invite for 263111 ???


Hi bro, we are in the same boat, but 7 days latter, 2631 network submitted 17/08/2015

Hope, we can get invitation in Nov.


----------



## apaegee (Jul 31, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Haven't seen anyone from 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer) for the invites for 60Pts ? anyone ???


Hi,

I applied in the same category with 60 points on 31st Jul 2015 and awaiting invite.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

apaegee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in the same category with 60 points on 31st Jul 2015 and awaiting invite.


Hi guys....i had applied for computer network and systems engineer on 17th of August 2015 with 65 points and I have got an invite today. May be you might be able to get the invite by the end of the day today i guess....i think seniors can shed light on this aspect.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi,

I am also in the same boat, applied EOI on 26th Aug. and waiting..:fingerscrossed:




Ursan said:


> Hi guys....i had applied for computer network and systems engineer on 17th of August 2015 with 65 points and I have got an invite today. May be you might be able to get the invite by the end of the day today i guess....i think seniors can shed light on this aspect.


----------



## Apple&Mango (Jul 17, 2015)

We received an invite today  261312 - DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER. EOI submitted on the 4th of May 2015 with 60 points. Very excited!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow.. so 2613 moved till May 4... Great news..


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Murtza,
> 
> Congrats on being invited and having taken what seems like the last seat during this month's round for 2613.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your helping and detailed reply. I know this would help a lot of applicants. Its wonderful to have fellows like you who help others on the way. My first like to your post


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

I got the invitation today, I have not received any email but checked it in the skillselect account.

Thanks to the Almighty
Jawed


----------



## Donnyy (Aug 4, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Im waiting for them to answer my call. Calling to enquire about accountants.. lets see what they say about the invitations. will post whatever they say :fingerscrossed:


HI Bro, 

Have you heard anything back from them?:confused2:


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

I visited Expatforum after almost 6 months, and able to recall my days when I got invitation. Congratulation to all who received invitations!!! :welcome:


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

anyone got invitation in the noon?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Please post latest date for 60 pointers for 261313 in 189 category. I presume current month is running for 65+ pointers. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ursan said:


> Hi guys....i had applied for computer network and systems engineer on 17th of August 2015 with 65 points and I have got an invite today. May be you might be able to get the invite by the end of the day today i guess....i think seniors can shed light on this aspect.


If not invited by now, then it is only the next round in October that you can expect.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Please post latest date for 60 pointers for 261313 in 189 category. I presume current month is running for 65+ pointers. Please correct me if I am wrong.


04-May for 60 pointers from 2613.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Donnyy said:


> HI Bro,
> 
> Have you heard anything back from them?:confused2:


I spoke to them and it was rather disappointing. They said that they have no information on any issues with regards to invitations for accountants and I should either contact skill select and maybe wait to see if anything comes through before midnight. I asked for contact details for skillselect and they emailed me the standard web-link which is useless.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> anyone got invitation in the noon?


It was all over within 15 minutes after midnight. I logged on Skillselect and saw the status changed at 00:05 and an email sent to my mailbox at 00:13.

We don't know for sure if 2212 has reached the ceiling or not, but there are some evidences to support this speculation.

There was also something strange going on with 2211. Quite surprised to read about a 70pts (submitted 12 August) and a 65pts (13 July) did not receive invitations . People are trying to call DIBP for more information. However, we can only know for sure, when result for this round is published (probably this Wednesday).


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

In that case, I already wrote to the skillselect team early this morning but I don't know if they'll ever send back a reply.....Thanks for calling them and let us know.



umairyc said:


> I spoke to them and it was rather disappointing. They said that they have no information on any issues with regards to invitations for accountants and I should either contact skill select and maybe wait to see if anything comes through before midnight. I asked for contact details for skillselect and they emailed me the standard web-link which is useless.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

so i updated my eoi and added 10 extra points on 6th sept sunday morning. 2611 mngmnt account .. total points 70 No invitation however, what should i do now ..?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Furqan said:


> Haven't seen anyone from 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer) for the invites for 60Pts ? anyone ???


I received an invite. check my signature for further details.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone with 489 (FS) visa got EOI?


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

MSN said:


> In that case, I already wrote to the skillselect team early this morning but I don't know if they'll ever send back a reply.....Thanks for calling them and let us know.


Do let us know if u do get a response.. its simply unbelievable that 210 slots were taken up by 70 points and over.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats to all those who got invited .


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 04-May for 60 pointers from 2613.


Are you sure ??? Because my code is 261311 with 60 points submitted on May 1st and my agent just now confirmed that I didn't get invite


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Guys, Congratulations to all who have got the invite. We have an active group of people who have got invite in august round. If anyone of you want to join whatsapp group can PM me with his/her name and number


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

Tired said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> so i updated my eoi and added 10 extra points on 6th sept sunday morning. 2611 mngmnt account .. total points 70 No invitation however, what should i do now ..?


Wait for the statistics update, it may indicate you.
Anyhow you need to wait for the next round invitation.
All the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Praveen433 said:


> Are you sure ??? Because my code is 261311 with 60 points submitted on May 1st and my agent just now confirmed that I didn't get invite


Yes. We have reports from 01-May, 02-May, and 04-May applicants having received the invite. Is yours 189? If so, ask the agent to export as pdf and show you the EOI profile. He must have messed up something.


----------



## Hope_for_invite (Jul 6, 2015)

*Finally!!*

Got my long long awaited invite yesterday 

EOI : 60 points 261313 (Software Engineer) submitted on 03/04/2015

Thanks to Jeetan, Keeda. I am happy that Jeetan got his very long awaited invitation.

Best of luck to everyone who is in the waiting(most torturing) time.


----------



## getsumitsharma (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Congratulations to all who've got invite. We have an active whatsapp group of people who have got an invite in august round and have already lodged or about to lodge visa. PM me your number and name if anyone of you want to join whatsapp group.


----------



## Hope_for_invite (Jul 6, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all who've got invite. We have an active whatsapp group of people who have got an invite in august round and have already lodged or about to lodge visa. PM me your number and name if anyone of you want to join whatsapp group.


Can you please add me. *<SNIP>* thanks..

*Don't post personal info please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Can any one know non pro-rata occupation last issue date of 7th Sep round..

After seeing this thread it looks no one has got after 24th July..


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> I received an invite. check my signature for further details.


hi I applied on 16 july 263111 60 points 189 bt not got invitation. R there chances in coming round


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> "INVITED". Details in signature. Apply now!
> 
> Please report as soon as you find out.


Congratulations!! Best of luck!


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> Congrats Jeetan. I also got invitation too.


Congratulations abbasraza!
Today quite a number of good news!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Can any one know non pro-rata occupation last issue date of 7th Sep round..
> 
> After seeing this thread it looks no one has got after 24th July..


Thats true
I know a friend who submitted EOI on 28 July,60 Points 
Production and Plant Engineer
No invite

60 points non pro rata dates moved by approx 15 days from 9 July to 24-26 July this round.

The new concept of monthly invitations is increasing waiting time for EOI and visa applicants.
EOI invite we cannot predict ,given faster processing times of skill assessment and english exam results (PTE -1 day some cases) lot of applicants are getting queued.

There will be a surge in number of visa applicants after invitation rounds now.
New trend will take longer time for CO allocation as there are lot of applicants closer to invitation round dates compared to bi-monthly system


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes. We have reports from 01-May, 02-May, and 04-May applicants having received the invite. Is yours 189? If so, ask the agent to export as pdf and show you the EOI profile. He must have messed up something.


Yes ,mine is 189 and my agent is sure that I didn't get invite


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

What was the cut-off date for software engineers/programmers with 60 points?


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

Can anyone help with my query?
I have submitted my invite & was checking over today as still no invite. 
I would like to include my wife in the application. 

On the EOI under 'Family Members' it has these 3 questions?

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
application?

2. How many family members?

3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

What should I answer to 1 & 2, I know 3 is Yes.

I have submitted Yes to questions 1 & 1 to question 2.
If I need to change this, will it effect my Date of Effect?


General Accountant - Points 65 - EOI sent 02.08.2015.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Thats true
> I know a friend who submitted EOI on 28 July,60 Points
> Production and Plant Engineer
> No invite
> ...


Yea, Absolutely right..

I just go through last year 8th Sep 2014 round.. In that Visa date of effect was 6th Sep 2014...

Just a gap of only 2 days... 

It is very huge difference as compared to last year..


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Guys , Just registered on this forum and wanted to know if the invites for 261111 is over for Sep 7th 2015 round of invitations.

Was hoping to get one , additional details below. Can someone throw some light pls ...

__________________
189 | ICT BA - 261111

11/07/2015 - PTE-A 82 | 20/07/2015 – ACS +ve . Submitted |02/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts. | XX/XX/2015 - Invite | XX/XX/2015 - App. Submitted |XX/XX/2015 – PCC XX/XX/2015 – Health | XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 1st Aug 2015 with 60 points for 2613 Developer programmar. IELTS score is 6. Could you please tell me when I could expect my invitaion.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi Guys , Just registered on this forum and wanted to know if the invites for 261111 is over for Sep 7th 2015 round of invitations.
> 
> Was hoping to get one , additional details below. Can someone throw some light pls ...
> 
> ...


As per the information on the forum EOI with 65 points on 5th July has been invited and 65 point EOI for 27th July is still waiting for invitation.
So backlog has been cleared somewhere between 5th and 27th July.
We need to wait for update on DIBP's website for clarity.


----------



## nedian123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Question to *KeeDa* and other experts.

Do I have to wait for EOI invite for 190 SS (selected Any state in EOI), or shall I arrange the SS first and then only I will get invited ?

Rgds,
Ak
______________________________________________________________________
263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points | ACS +ve | IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5,W:6.5,O:7) | EOI submission - 24-07-2015 | Invite: ??


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Congratulations Jeeten. I too got invitation in yeterday's draw.


Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all who've got invite. We have an active whatsapp group of people who have got an invite in august round and have already lodged or about to lodge visa. PM me your number and name if anyone of you want to join whatsapp group.


Sumit,i believe you initiated group for aug 2015 invitees...this thread is for sep 2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nedian123 said:


> Question to *KeeDa* and other experts.
> 
> Do I have to wait for EOI invite for 190 SS (selected Any state in EOI), or shall I arrange the SS first and then only I will get invited ?
> 
> ...


If you have selected "ANY" option, then highly likely that none of the states will be interested in your profile (unless it is a very niche skill that they desperately need). The reason being that states are not interested in candidates who are looking at sponsorship just as a means to earn 5 points. They want genuine candidates interested in living and working in their state and contributing to their economy.

The processing steps depend on the selected state. For instance, in case of NSW, you just choose them and wait for them to contact you, and you then take it from there.


----------



## msr83 (Jun 5, 2015)

BenSun said:


> Can anyone help with my query?
> I have submitted my invite & was checking over today as still no invite.
> I would like to include my wife in the application.
> 
> ...



Ans 1: Yes

Ans 2: 1


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

got your EOI invitation or not?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

@ Only Australia ---got your EOI invitation or not?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Eagerly waiting for the response.


AA007 said:


> Congrats , who have got invite today and good luck for the rest.
> 
> Can any1 support in below queries
> 
> ...


----------



## snj (Apr 18, 2015)

Got invite. 

Software Engineer : 261313 EOI submitted on 10/08/2015 with 65 points.


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

Ans 1: Yes

Ans 2: 1[/QUOTE]

Thanks msr83. 
I'm getting so paranoid I keep checking my EOI for any reasons I wasn't invited! 

General Accountant - Points 65 - EOI sent 02.08.2015


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

@starmoon:

No dear, I have not received EOI. Have you applied your EOI under 489 (FS)?


----------



## ajandhyala (Jul 20, 2014)

hi guys..congrats to those who got the invitations this round. I submitted my EOI on 1 Aug 2015 with 60 points under 2333 ( 189 visa). So far i did not receive invitation this round. What would have gone wrong?? Roughly when can i expect the invite. Are there any among you with similar status.

Please advise ...


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

got invited!!


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

ajandhyala said:


> hi guys..congrats to those who got the invitations this round. I submitted my EOI on 1 Aug 2015 with 60 points under 2333 ( 189 visa). So far i did not receive invitation this round. What would have gone wrong?? Roughly when can i expect the invite. Are there any among you with similar status.
> 
> Please advise ...


Soon you will find statistics similar to following on DIBP's website:
SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results

It will help you know what went wrong.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

BenSun said:


> Can anyone help with my query?
> I have submitted my invite & was checking over today as still no invite.
> I would like to include my wife in the application.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. If its only your wife apart from you who would be in your application then it should be 1. If for example, you have one kid along with your wife then put 2
3. Obviously, Yes


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> ...


Finally our dear Jeeten hits the bull's eye... Many congratulations and all the best for smooth journey during next steps! Cheers!


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

ash36 said:


> got invited!!


Could please update your English Proficiency score? 

I applied for the same post in 1st August with 60 pints. But English score is 0. Could anyone tell me what my chance to get invited?


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Guys, I have applied External Auditor on 7th AUg with 60 points 189 and 65 points 190 and no invitation? Can anyone please suggest ? ANy chance for the next round? And still dont know how mant seats left with Auditor? Seems Quite tough. What should I do? And NSW 190 No invitations also. Thanks in advance


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. Well done to everyone who got through! 

I'd only submitted my EOI on 4/9/15, so was dubious, and rightly so, I'm also applying under ICT Business Analyst!

189 - 60 points 
190 visa - 65 points (NSW)
IELTS, 8: 9: 8: 9 - *20 points*
Age - *30 points*
ICT Business Analysis Diploma *10 points*

Has anyon undertaken an NAATI just to score the extra 5 points. I was considering learning Swahili and going for the Translator test. How hard can it be - you can use a dictionary!  Only thing is, I'd have to fly to Oz this year to sit the test as the next one isn't until March 2016!! 

Question - does anyone know when NSW will be again looking to contact skilled workers?

Thanks in advance... Em


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You'll get it earlier than March for sure. December if you are very lucky, or else in Jan or Feb. Let us wait and see how the backlog moves in September.


Dear KeeDa

As September results are out now, what is your prediction of my case?
(SW Engineer, 60 Points, EOI submitted on July 15, 2015, 189 subclass). As it reached ceiling in May 2015, I am expecting many people from May with 60 points.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Supergirl83 said:


> Hi everyone. Well done to everyone who got through!
> 
> I'd only submitted my EOI on 4/9/15, so was dubious, and rightly so, I'm also applying under ICT Business Analyst!
> 
> ...


Hi

I am in a similar position to you in that I have 60 points for 189 but as an accountant this is unlikely to be enough.

I am also going to apply to NSW with 65 points, which includes 20 for English. As NSW uses English score as a tiebreaker for those on equal points I would suggest we would be near the front of the queue when they start inviting again.

When that will be is guess work - I would hope this week sometime :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Could please update your English Proficiency score?
> 
> I applied for the same post in 1st August with 60 pints. But English score is 0. Could anyone tell me what my chance to get invited?


pte score
l-86
r-87
s-84
w-83
overall 86 (20 points)
age -30
education-15


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> Dear KeeDa
> 
> As September results are out now, what is your prediction of my case?
> (SW Engineer, 60 Points, EOI submitted on July 15, 2015, 189 subclass). As it reached ceiling in May 2015, I am expecting many people from May with 60 points.


I feel ul get in nov cycle. but i suggest u should improve your English score like i did.. I anserwed PTE for second time and got 10 extra points, and recieved invite in 14 days.


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Any Registered Nurses in this forum got invited


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

*linkage*



prasad2529 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI on 21st July for the occupation 233512 189 (60 points). Waiting for September 7th Invitation round.:fingerscrossed:


hi buddy, did you get the invite? can we talk over phone please. i need some guidance.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Any idea when would DIBP update the Sep round results in skillselect website? Just waiting to see the visa cut off and ceilings limits reached so far..


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Regarding front loading documents*

Now I have a clear picture about when to expect an invite, some other questions are tingling in my mind . Could some one help me with that. Having said that not sure if this is a right thread to ask 

1. AFAIK front loading means to up load all the necessary documents required by CO for Visa grant purpose before even CO turnaround . Considering this is it possible to get India PCC, medical test, Australia travel card/ for VISA fee purpose at the stage where I am right now i.e. waiting for 189 invitation.

2. I don't even know how to initiate the medical process. What test to conduct, any formal guidelines etc.

3. Could some one guide me to a list / something like that, where I can get information what are the documents, etc. required for grant purpose/ post invitation.

Appreciate you help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rrc123 said:


> Dear KeeDa
> 
> As September results are out now, what is your prediction of my case?
> (SW Engineer, 60 Points, EOI submitted on July 15, 2015, 189 subclass). As it reached ceiling in May 2015, I am expecting many people from May with 60 points.


Yes, going by this trend, next round should clear off May and maybe even some from early June.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Any idea when would DIBP update the Sep round results in skillselect website? Just waiting to see the visa cut off and ceilings limits reached so far..


is the invite nos shown on official website uptodate or not?


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

ash36 said:


> I feel ul get in nov cycle. but i suggest u should improve your English score like i did.. I anserwed PTE for second time and got 10 extra points, and recieved invite in 14 days.


Thanks mate, I will try to attempt PTE for 20 points and see my luck.


----------



## Sudhirkumar86 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi I have submitted eoi for 26311 computer network and systems engineer on September 1st 2015. Pointa break down are as below

Age 30 study 15 pte 10.. I am currently in australia Victoria. ..and applied for state nomination for nsw..

When can I expect eoi to be invited?


----------



## Wenz (Sep 6, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> prasad2529 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Not so much info from the invited eoi 233512 with 60 points

When's ur doe Sam?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sudhirkumar86 said:


> Hi I have submitted eoi for 26311 computer network and systems engineer on September 1st 2015. Pointa break down are as below
> 
> Age 30 study 15 pte 10.. I am currently in australia Victoria. ..and applied for state nomination for nsw..
> 
> When can I expect eoi to be invited?


Almost all on this thread are 189 aspirants/ applicants. You should follow this thread instead: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html*


----------



## abkh10 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Every one,

I am silent member of this forum and consistently follow the posts.
I launched my EOI on 13th July and got my invitation.

Production Engineer (ANZCO 233513)

All the best for everyone who is waiting for their invites.


----------



## Wenz (Sep 6, 2015)

abkh10 said:


> Hello Every one,
> 
> I am silent member of this forum and consistently follow the posts.
> I launched my EOI on 13th July and got my invitation.
> ...


Hi abkh, congratz
How much point you claim in EOI?


----------



## abkh10 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wenz said:


> Hi abkh, congratz
> How much point you claim in EOI?


I claimed 60 points


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

getsumitsharma said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all who've got invite. We have an active whatsapp group of people who have got an invite in august round and have already lodged or about to lodge visa. PM me your number and name if anyone of you want to join whatsapp group.


Please invite me too . i sent PM to you


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

I wrked in 2012 in uk for 5 months in 2012. I mentioned this in ACS. Should I get PCC if I work for less than 6 months ???

If yes...for UK how to get PCC. Can anyone help help ????


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> I wrked in 2012 in uk for 5 months in 2012. I mentioned this in ACS. Should I get PCC if I work for less than 6 months ???
> 
> If yes...for UK how to get PCC. Can anyone help help ????


You can apply for UK PCC online.
Please go through the details on the website

https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

UNITED KINGDOM
Relevant document: ‘ACPO Police Certificate’.
Police certificates are issued by The Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO) and cover applicants
who have lived or currently live in:
• England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland
• the Channel Islands (Guernsey and Jersey)
• the Isle of Man
• St Helena
Residents and non-residents
Application forms and information on how to apply for the police certificates for residents and nonresidents
can be found on the ACPO website or by contacting ACPO directly.
Phone: 0845 601 3999
email: [email protected]
www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## fakebaniya (Sep 6, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> I wrked in 2012 in uk for 5 months in 2012. I mentioned this in ACS. Should I get PCC if I work for less than 6 months ???
> 
> If yes...for UK how to get PCC. Can anyone help help ????


Hi,
I am not sure of the first question...I guess if you have lived in a country for more than a year, you should obtain a pcc from that country.

Both myself and my husband have already applied for UK PCC, waiting for the certificate. You can do this online, visit ACRO site. Fee is 45 pounds if you select certificate dispatch via standard mail. There are other faster delivery options as well.

Thanks.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

fakebaniya said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure of the first question...I guess if you have lived in a country for more than a year, you should obtain a pcc from that country.
> 
> Both myself and my husband have already applied for UK PCC, waiting for the certificate. You can do this online, visit ACRO site. Fee is 45 pounds if you select certificate dispatch via standard mail. There are other faster delivery options as well.
> ...


For how long you are waiting. I am about to apply for the same. Roughly what I heard it takes about a month


----------



## fakebaniya (Sep 6, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> fakebaniya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I submitted my application on 12 Aug. Since current address proofs submitted were too old (they require 2 address proofs not more than 6 months old), they came back. I submitted requested address proofs on 24 Aug...police clearance certificate dispatched on 3 Sep via standard airmail. Not sure how many more days to wait, they can't track shipments sent via airmail.

Thanks.


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

How many people on here are applying for 190 under ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> I wrked in 2012 in uk for 5 months in 2012. I mentioned this in ACS. Should I get PCC if I work for less than 6 months ???
> 
> If yes...for UK how to get PCC. Can anyone help help ????


You don't need that PCC. It's required only if you stayed for 12+ months.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Supergirl83 said:


> How many people on here are applying for 190 under ICT Business Analyst?


I'm afraid none on this thread. This one is for 189 applicants. If it is NSW that you are applying to, you should join this thread instead: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html*


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Keeda,

My eoi date of effect is 9th june, will i get invite on oct round


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't say without knowing the occupation and points. Even then can't say for sure though.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry keeda,

Eoi 60 points
Anz 261313
Eoi date 9th june
For 189


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Any external auditors got invite today?

Plz mention your eoi submission date and total points


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

any business analyst 261111 got a visa in this draw... please share your EOI dates pls.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Sorry keeda,
> 
> Eoi 60 points
> Anz 261313
> ...


Going by the current trend, it should be November or December.


----------



## bjay (Jul 14, 2015)

Are there any accountants who were invited


----------



## msmsh84 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Thankfully, I got invited today , thanks for all your posted information and collaboration ..

_________________________________________________

Occupation: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
ACS Assessment submitted on : 06/04/2015
ACS positive Skills received on : 15/04/2015
IELTS (30/05/2015 ) Results : R: 6.5 , W: 6.0 , L: 7.5 , S: 7.5
IELTS (10/07/2015 ) Results : R: 9.0 , W: 6.5 , L: 7.0 , S: 7.0
PTE-A (09/08/2015) Results : R: 73 , W: 71 , L: 67 , S: 73
EOI Submitted ( 12/08/2015) : with 65 points ( 189 VISA )

Invitation: 07/09/2015
PCC: 07/09/2015
CO: 
Medical: 
Grant :


----------



## vijayd (Sep 7, 2015)

Have there been no General Accountants who received the invite this round ?? Irrespective of the points?
I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on the 2nd of May and updated to 70 points 12th August but no invite in this round too !!
Can anyone help me with this query please......


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

vijayd said:


> Have there been no General Accountants who received the invite this round ?? Irrespective of the points?
> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on the 2nd of May and updated to 70 points 12th August but no invite in this round too !!
> Can anyone help me with this query please......


You need to read previous posts, this was a hot topic yesterday. There are a few accountants with 70 points on the forum who didn't get an invite. One guy said his friend submitted early August with 70 points got an invite but we have no first hand confirmation of this. None of the accountants posting on this forum got an invite and we don't know what's going on.

One guy called DIPB to ask if there was a problem with sending the invites for accountants and they said they weren't aware of any issues and to check back after midnight Monday or to try to contact SkillSelect, but we can't find any contact info on the website so we are all stuck and confused about what is going on.

Only thing we can do is wait for the round results to be published. One guy said this should happen by Wednesday this week.

Hard to believe more than 210 people submitted with 70 points since last invite - even in the July rounds some 65 pointers got invites and there was 2+ months of 70+ pointers backlog then.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> You need to read previous posts, this was a hot topic yesterday. There are a few accountants with 70 points on the forum who didn't get an invite. One guy said his friend submitted early August with 70 points got an invite but we have no first hand confirmation of this. None of the accountants posting on this forum got an invite and we don't know what's going on.
> 
> One guy called DIPB to ask if there was a problem with sending the invites for accountants and they said they weren't aware of any issues and to check back after midnight Monday or to try to contact SkillSelect, but we can't find any contact info on the website so we are all stuck and confused about what is going on.
> 
> ...



Hi there, just found an email for the skill select team [email protected] and since they recently changed their domain also try [email protected]. I think all accountants should email them with their points claimed and EOI ID in the subject line so that they take notice of it. One or two emails might just get ignored.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Hi there, just found an email for the skill select team [email protected] and since they recently changed their domain also try [email protected]. I think all accountants should email them with their points claimed and EOI ID in the subject line so that they take notice of it. One or two emails might just get ignored.


Thanks umairyc - I'm gonna email them now. If anyone gets a response, please post on the forum!


----------



## imagine46 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have applied eoi on 27 May with 60 points for general accountant on shore. I read the cut off date for August invitation round for 60 pointers was 9 July.. But I applied on 27 May and still no invites. 
Please if anyone can throw some lights on it will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, my husband and I applied for 189 on May 12 with 60 points ( accountant) also applied for 190 on Aug 8th, no invite, Also our visa expires next month. think its highly unlikely. 
What are your thoughts Keeda?


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

imagine46 said:


> I have applied eoi on 27 May with 60 points for general accountant on shore. I read the cut off date for August invitation round for 60 pointers was 9 July.. But I applied on 27 May and still no invites.
> Please if anyone can throw some lights on it will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


the cut off date for August invitation round was 2 of July with 65 points. Honestly the situation for accountants is not happy this year and in the best case scenario with 60 points probably you'll have to wait many months.

Here you can find the report for August invitation round

SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi same here, same situation , we applied on May 12. Try 190.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> the cut off date for August invitation round was 2 of July with 65 points. Honestly the situation for accountants is not happy this year and in the best case scenario with 60 points probably you'll have to wait many months.
> 
> Here you can find the report for August invitation round
> 
> SkillSelect â€“ 3 August 2015 Round Results


Of course it's just an opinion, but I agree with SGamba and genpmel, 60 pointers are going to have it tough this year with the occupation ceiling halved and the very real possibility that Accountants might be removed from the SOL next year. The 65 point backlog wasn't cleared in August rounds and who knows what is going on for September, but as of right now there is a 70 point backlog too.

If you don't have the option to boost your points (eg improve English test scores or add work experience), then 190 is going to be your best option (need to spend two years in the state that sponsors you but after that you can go anywhere). If you are qualified in a related field that isn't pro rata'd (eg Auditor 2212) then you can try submitting an EOI for that instead (you will need to get a new skills assessment first), but a lot of people are going that route and it is starting to fill up fast.


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> Any external auditors got invite today?
> 
> Plz mention your eoi submission date and total points


I recieved an invitation 7th of September under External Auditor

I submitted EOI 4th of Sept, with 65 points


----------



## imagine46 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Jen. But just a question with skill assessment under external auditor, how can I assess it under that skill if I have master of accounting degree and already got assessed in that which expires soon so I have to get reassess my skill but how can I change my skill? And I completed my degree in end of 2010.
If you can suggest anything please..
Thanks


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

imagine46 said:


> Thanks Jen. But just a question with skill assessment under external auditor, how can I assess it under that skill if I have master of accounting degree and already got assessed in that which expires soon so I have to get reassess my skill but how can I change my skill? And I completed my degree in end of 2010.
> If you can suggest anything please..
> Thanks


if you studied any auditing course during your tertiary studies or you got an Auditing course in the CPA/CA program or you have any other certificate which demonstrates you have auditing skills (not sure whether the latter will be accepted) then you can ask a skills assessment as external auditor.
You need to do exactly the same process you did for accountant skills assessment. Contact either CPA or CA or Public Accountants and require a migration skills assessment.

I suggest you to wait for skillselect September official report before to do that as Auditors occupation ceiling could be already completely filled up for this financial year.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Sorry keeda,
> 
> Eoi 60 points
> Anz 261313
> ...


Next month if you are lucky, or else on 02-Nov.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi.. Any mechanical engineer got invitation this September round ?? If so kindly share your points.. thanks

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

Are un doing 189 or 190? 
cheers


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

jacknguyen said:


> Are un doing 189 or 190?
> cheers


I have applied 190. But just curious whether they are giving invitation for mechanical engineers .. thanks

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

jacknguyen said:


> Are un doing 189 or 190?
> cheers





michelleyw said:


> I recieved an invitation 7th of September under External Auditor
> 
> I submitted EOI 4th of Sept, with 65 points


Hi there,
Are u doing 189 or 190?
cheers,


----------



## michelleyw (Sep 4, 2015)

189


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

genpmel said:


> Hi, my husband and I applied for 189 on May 12 with 60 points ( accountant) also applied for 190 on Aug 8th, no invite, Also our visa expires next month. think its highly unlikely.
> What are your thoughts Keeda?


Look at some other temporary visa that will allow you to continue staying. Highly unlikely that things will move in your favour next month.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BARDIYA said:


> I have applied 190. But just curious whether they are giving invitation for mechanical engineers .. thanks
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Yes, they do invite. Check this link (Occupation ceilings tab): SkillSelect

Scroll down to occupation 2335. As you can see, this year 1788 positions are being offered for this occupation of which during the first 2 rounds this FY (Jul and Aug), 229 invitations have been sent. In a week or two results from Sep round will be announced and we will see this number (229) increase to x. You can then accurately say that x-229 were invited in the month of September.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

When do they usually update the invitation round stats on their website?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Got Invited*

Applied for EOI on April 28th with 60pts for software engineer(2613) and i got invited on sept 07. I am preparing to apply for my visa. I guess the round is cleared up to may 2nd for 60 pointers. Its after a long long wait guys finally i got invited. I wish every one get invited. Thanks for the people who got invited already and shared their ideas in this forum. Thanks a lot and appreciated.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi keeda

I filed my e.oi. on 4th, Sep. With 60 points in 263111, network And system engineer, how do you predicte the possibility of the October round?

Thanks a lot

Gloria


----------



## Vikrale (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have submitted my EOI on 31st July with 65 points accountant( management accounting). Didn't get invited for this sep round. Any suggestions??


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Any link to check nearest diagnostic center to take medicals????


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Vikrale said:


> Hi everyone, I have submitted my EOI on 31st July with 65 points accountant( management accounting). Didn't get invited for this sep round. Any suggestions??


I'm pretty much in your same situation (same points, EOI submitted on 7/8). For the moment my advice is to wait for the official immigration department report about September invitation round.

When this information is released it will be easier to make a decision on what to do.


----------



## Boss2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I got my invite on sep 07 for mechanical engineer 233512... Eoi submitted 13/07 with 60 points ....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria,

I didn't track 2631 invites closely. Do you remember the last person from this occupation who got invited in September?



Gloria121 said:


> Hi keeda
> 
> I filed my e.oi. on 4th, Sep. With 60 points in 263111, network And system engineer, how do you predicte the possibility of the October round?
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any link to check nearest diagnostic center to take medicals????


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india

Scroll down to Panel physician section. There is only one in HYD. Banjara Hills Road.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi keeda
My work exp is only till Dec 2014 in both ACS assessment and EOI . Haven't been working since dec 2014.i have received an invite now for 189.
there is also a tentative offer which I might take.this new job might be effective from aug 31 2015.(first few weeks are for background check post which I will join) Can you suggest how to go about visa application for 189 on this case.i will not have pay slip for this new company till mid next month incase I end up joining. All I have is a offer letter as of now.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

michelleyw said:


> I recieved an invitation 7th of September under External Auditor
> 
> I submitted EOI 4th of Sept, with 65 points


Many many congratulations 
I hope they start nsw invitations to external auditors soon with 60 points including ss


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> I have a question too.. apologies for being naive. what happens in case of direct grant in such case as well is the CO assigned? would it not be good to have the PCC and medical ready in hope that one might get direct grant and not have a CO assigned who would request for the PCC and medical? :confused2:


Hi KeeDa,

I have a another question to ask. Could you please advise on this.

My Consultant just updated me that my points have auto updated from 60 to become 65 on 3rd September 2015 (Experience crossed 8 years). 

I have a question that is bothering me now. On the EOI page the date submitted still shows 21/07/2015 whereas the Date of Effect has changed now to be 03/09/2015 00:02:57 does this mean my application has moved backwards in the queue? :confused2:

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nadirap80 (Jul 20, 2015)

I applied eoi on 18th july with 60 points civil engineering. I got my eoi yesterday 7th september 2015


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have a another question to ask. Could you please advise on this.
> 
> ...


No need to bother about it man..

Even if It change your points are now 65.. so obviously priority of 65 is more then 60.. 

After Invitation to all 65 or greater pointers, they will invite 60 point applicants..

So don't worry, just chill...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Congratulations for all the invite.

I have recently submitted my EOI, details updated in my signature.

If anyone in similar timelines, we can track our progress together with other forum members


----------



## vijayd (Sep 7, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> You need to read previous posts, this was a hot topic yesterday. There are a few accountants with 70 points on the forum who didn't get an invite. One guy said his friend submitted early August with 70 points got an invite but we have no first hand confirmation of this. None of the accountants posting on this forum got an invite and we don't know what's going on.
> 
> One guy called DIPB to ask if there was a problem with sending the invites for accountants and they said they weren't aware of any issues and to check back after midnight Monday or to try to contact SkillSelect, but we can't find any contact info on the website so we are all stuck and confused about what is going on.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Jen, spoke to DIBP yesterday and they dont seem to have to much information on whats happening !
Hopefully the results published by wednesday would give a clearer picture about the scenario of General Accountants!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have a another question to ask. Could you please advise on this.
> 
> ...


Consider it this way- there is a very long queue Q1 of 60 pointers where your position was 21/07 and there is a shorter queue Q2 of 65 pointers. On 03/09, you left Q1 and joined Q2 at the end. Still is better because Q2 is a shorter and higher priority than Q1.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Hi keeda
> My work exp is only till Dec 2014 in both ACS assessment and EOI . Haven't been working since dec 2014.i have received an invite now for 189.
> there is also a tentative offer which I might take.this new job might be effective from aug 31 2015.(first few weeks are for background check post which I will join) Can you suggest how to go about visa application for 189 on this case.i will not have pay slip for this new company till mid next month incase I end up joining. All I have is a offer letter as of now.


In the visa application, somewhere in the help text "?" icons, you will notice that it asks for things only upto the invitation point. You are to submit evidences too only until then. So, don't even bother about this new employment.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> Many many congratulations
> I hope they start nsw invitations to external auditors soon with 60 points including ss



Hi, I heard that Auditors wont receive any invitations until the next year as they have been filled 1000 seats already so no chance for 189.
But I dont know 190 thing. Thanks


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> In the visa application, somewhere in the help text "?" icons, you will notice that it asks for things only upto the invitation point. You are to submit evidences too only until then. So, don't even bother about this new employment.


Thanks Ke


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have a another question to ask. Could you please advise on this.
> 
> ...


Now you have a better chance to get the invite in Oct 15 round. Lucky you!


----------



## dhruva_scd (Dec 30, 2013)

I am late in Congratulating Jeeten and all other who got their invite in this Round.

Congratulations to all :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

imagine46 said:


> Thanks Jen. But just a question with skill assessment under external auditor, how can I assess it under that skill if I have master of accounting degree and already got assessed in that which expires soon so I have to get reassess my skill but how can I change my skill? And I completed my degree in end of 2010.
> If you can suggest anything please..
> Thanks



we heard, its already reach the limit/


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Keeda,
Thanks. I will be submitting my visa application soon and below is the summary of the docs I will submit for employment and partner skills. Please can you advice if I am missing anything important. 

Claiming 10 points for employment; ACS approves 7 plus years as skilled( but less than 8 years)

Company A: worked for 10 plus years;
1.	ACS reference letter (except salary details all other details are mentioned to satisfy the requirements such as start date, end date, company letter head, duties, etc.); the same was submitted to ACS
2.	Final settlement letter; this again includes start and end date
3. Most recent pay slip
4.	First and last year tax document (Form 16)

Company B: (worked between 2002 and 2004 which is outside of the recent 10 years)
1.	Stat decl. with experience certificate; the same was submitted to ACS
2.	Last 2 pay slips

Partner Skills:
Company A:
1.	1. ACS reference letter (except salary details all other details are mentioned to satisfy the requirements such as start date, end date, company letter head, duties, etc.); the same was submitted to ACS
2. First pay slip and somewhat last month pay slip (last few months pay slips are missing)
Company B:
1.	1. ACS reference letter (except salary details all other details are mentioned to satisfy the requirements such as start date, end date, company letter head, duties, etc.); the same was submitted to ACS
2.	All tax documents from the company; i.e. 2 year tax documents
Company C:
1.	First and Last month Pay slip
2.	There is no reference letter as such. This period is considered by ACS as not skilled due to insufficient documentation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sridhar,

I would say the payslips are less. The requirement is to prove your continued employment throughout the skilled period. So at least one payslip per quarter is recommended. Also recommended to put the payslip alongside bank statement showing that salary credited record.

Everything else looks fine otherwise. But, do check these and other documents for the visa application against this list: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html*


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello,

If there was an internal designation change within my company, that wasn't a promotion and no mail communication about tit. Will it be a problem if I show that designation in my application?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Hi, I heard that Auditors wont receive any invitations until the next year as they have been filled 1000 seats already so no chance for 189.
> But I dont know 190 thing. Thanks


Oh ok ! I hope nsw starts sending invites to external auditors so that people make it this year


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

*PCC and Address queries*

Hi KeeDa,

Before filing the Visa documents, I have some questions. Could you please clarify my doubts.

1. I am currently in Pune but shifting to Gurgaon on 1st November. My Passport is issued in Shimla office. Can I do my PCC from Shimla rather than Pune as it simpler in shimla for me? Though I am staying in Pune currently for more than 1.3 year.
2. If I can do it in Shimla, is there anyway I can do the PCC after november 1st week because I will be in Gurgaon at that time and it would be very easier for me to get the PCC done from there? My Invitation expires on 6th november and I can not take any leave in these two months as i m in notice period.
3. When the CO will be assigned to me (approx.)? 
4. Actually I want all the process to be done while I am in Gurgaon, so when should I lodge visa application so that all other things can happen in November month.
5. Can I write Permanent Address(Passport Address) as Residential Address in all forms instead of Current address so that I do not need to update my Residential address any the time I change my address?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Sridhar,
> 
> I would say the payslips are less. The requirement is to prove your continued employment throughout the skilled period. So at least one payslip per quarter is recommended. Also recommended to put the payslip alongside bank statement showing that salary credited record.
> 
> Everything else looks fine otherwise. But, do check these and other documents for the visa application against this list: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html*


But each quarter 1 pay slip will be 40 payslips and then again bank statement.....this will be very big file


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

nadirap80 said:


> I applied eoi on 18th july with 60 points civil engineering. I got my eoi yesterday 7th september 2015


Hello bro, I am also Civil Engineer lodged eoi on Aug 16 th. Could you pls tell me the time of your invitation.? I stiil feel I should be invited as well but I was not. Will there be delay in changing the status? Please reply dude.


----------



## nadirap80 (Jul 20, 2015)

I got my eoi yesterday in civil engineering. Submitted the eoi 18th july.


----------



## nadirap80 (Jul 20, 2015)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Hello bro, I am also Civil Engineer lodged eoi on Aug 16 th. Could you pls tell me the time of your invitation.? I stiil feel I should be invited as well but I was not. Will there be delay in changing the status? Please reply dude.


Hi, i submitted my eoi 18th july with 60points in civil engineering. I was expected my eoi in august round but i didn't get in that because the cut off date was 9th july and i applied 18th. You will defenetly get invite in next round. Good luck.


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

Just want to ask ay senior member a question...
Ive submitted Eoi 28th Aug with 60 points ext Auditor Under 189
And 65 points for 190
Question is that the ceilings or slot effect 190 as well??? Means on 18th august 610 slots from 1000 were already filled but now no one knows what are the numbers but god forbidden all the slots are filled then...? What is the future of 60 pointers ext Auditors...i am sure if ceilings get filled then no chances for 189 but what are the chances for any other visas...please mention number and 
When everyone say that if ceilings get filled you have to wait for next year...it means july 2016...? Am i right and even then we have to look for sol list whether our occupation gets the spot or not...? Am i right
Thanks in Advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Before filing the Visa documents, I have some questions. Could you please clarify my doubts.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

1&2. I suggest you do the PCC from Gurgaon because since you said you might not get leaves (and since PSK too is closed on weekends), you might not be able to manage two or three trips to Shimla. Once to apply for the PCC and once to collect it. Address on passport being that of Shimla does not guarantee PCC on the same day- especially if the passport is an older one (from a period when biometrics were non-existent in the passport process) or if you got married after the passport was issued. You have enough time for PCC. Visa lodge + CO allocation (45 to 60 days) + additional 28 days that CO will grant you to procure the PCC + possible month long extension to this timeframe if you can provide evidence that you have applied for it.

Yes, you can do PCC from anywhere as per your convenience.

3. We've observed that it usually takes anywhere between 45 to 60 days for CO allocation after the visa lodge date (i.e. after you pay for it).

4. As I said, it would take 45 to 60 days, so lodge the visa accordingly to time your Gurgaon presence.

5. I suggest you write the correct address instead. Your employment information would clearly reveal that you are not working in Shimla but instead in Gurgaon (or Pune depending on when you apply). Address verification does not happen, but still, better to state the facts as they are. Also note that you have to provide all addresses you resided for the last 10 years in Form 80.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sri2107 said:


> But each quarter 1 pay slip will be 40 payslips and then again bank statement.....this will be very big file


I know. You can create multiple files- one per employer, or you can split the file itself. For instance, I have:
employment_2_04_KeeDa_Supporting_Documents_01_of_03.pdf
employment_2_04_KeeDa_Supporting_Documents_02_of_03.pdf
employment_2_04_KeeDa_Supporting_Documents_03_of_03.pdf

I could compress 32 pages in each PDF having size between 4.2 to 4.8 MB (well within the 5MB limit). Also note that you can upload only 60 files for each applicant.

Edit: My filenames do not have a space. Forum is somehow showing spaces. immiAccuont guidelines state that filenames should not have spaces.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fuzail said:


> Question is that the ceilings or slot effect 190 as well??? Means on 18th august 610 slots from 1000 were already filled but now no one knows what are the numbers but god forbidden all the slots are filled then...? What is the future of 60 pointers ext Auditors...i am sure if ceilings get filled then no chances for 189 but what are the chances for any other visas...


Ceilings are only for 189 and 489 combined. There isn't any ceiling for 190 and the state invites applicants based on their own demand/ requirement. You'll see that once 189 ceiling reaches, applicants from that same occupation continue to get 190 invites.


fuzail said:


> please mention number and
> When everyone say that if ceilings get filled you have to wait for next year...it means july 2016...?


As I said earlier, there is a fixed number per year for 189 and 489, but no specific number for 190, unless states are disclosing them on their respective websites. But even then, their requirements and needs keep changing often and so the numbers on their sites might also keep changing. Occupations too keep changing to open/ closed by them for similar reasons.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks a ton. This is a great information for me.



KeeDa said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> 1&2. I suggest you do the PCC from Gurgaon because since you said you might not get leaves (and since PSK too is closed on weekends), you might not be able to manage two or three trips to Shimla. Once to apply for the PCC and once to collect it. Address on passport being that of Shimla does not guarantee PCC on the same day- especially if the passport is an older one (from a period when biometrics were non-existent in the passport process) or if you got married after the passport was issued. You have enough time for PCC. Visa lodge + CO allocation (45 to 60 days) + additional 28 days that CO will grant you to procure the PCC + possible month long extension to this timeframe if you can provide evidence that you have applied for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Dear Keeda/Jeetan/nicemathan/Seniors,

I need your guidance on following queries while filing the 189 visa.
Q1.
Other names / spellings
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
Yes No

I have selected Yes for above question, because there are few documents in which my family name spelling is written ‘Siddique’ instead of ‘Siddiqi’. Also there are few documents in which my full name is not written. Do I need Affidavit for naming as suggested by nicemathan?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html

Q2. What are the docs required for Mother. She also lives with me. Do I need any affidavit for proof? My father was died in Nov 2009. I have 4 brothers but they live in other city. If affidavit is required so kindly share the template.

Q3. My 8 years’ experience is from single company which ACS approved. I am still doing job in the same company. Visa form is not moving to next page. I received the error that I can’t blank the ‘To date’ information for current job. What should I do here?
Q4. My 8 years’ experience is from single company which ACS approved. I did job in 3 companies in initial 2 years that ACS deducted from experience. I can count experience from Aug 1, 2007. For companies which are marked as irrelevant, do I still have to submit the salary slip, tax returns etc.
Kindly note that 8 years’ experience which ACS count is from single company. 

Your usual support & cooperation is requested.


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks alot keeda....really appreciate that...and can you please explain one more thing ...what does that mean by prorata basis when it comes to ext Auditor...
like i was reading one immigration firm website that everyone was expecting from 7th september round that ext auditor will go in pro rata but didnt went into that.according to them it was good for ext auditor 60 pointers..
Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Dear Keeda/Jeetan/nicemathan/Seniors,
> 
> I need your guidance on following queries while filing the 189 visa.
> Q1.
> ...


A1. Mention YES for other names, and from what I remember, there is a field "Give Reasons" where you just specify something like "Last name sometimes spelled as Siddiqi instead of Siddique". No need of any affidavit. My wife's name had the same scenario and I did not provide any affidavit. CO hasn't complained about it either (yet). I think affidavit is required if the name itself changes. We chose not to change my wife's last name after marriage, so no affidavits in my application.

A2. This in itself is a bigger topic and discussed at large on the forums. Please search. There is extensive information available including documents checklist and other things.

A3. That blank ToDate thing was for EOI as a signal to the system to keep counting your experience in order to possibly increase points. You are past that stage. Points are irrelevant now. Here in visa application you have to provide a date. Most prefer to input the invitation date. The visa application also asks you to provide all evidence of work until invitation date. So makes sense to mention the invitation date here.

A4. Don't have to submit anything for that irrelevant period, but keep all possible documents handy as you never know when the CO might come back asking for them. Although, I've never heard of a CO asking for documents from the irrelevant period.

Please tell me this again- your real work experience is 10 years. ACS deducted 2 years leaving the skilled/ relevant experience as 8 years (which happens to be from the same company). I guess this is what you meant to say.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sri2107 said:


> I wrked in 2012 in uk for 5 months in 2012. I mentioned this in ACS. Should I get PCC if I work for less than 6 months ???
> 
> If yes...for UK how to get PCC. Can anyone help help ????


PCC is required only if you have lives more than a year in the country I believe.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fuzail said:


> Thanks alot keeda....really appreciate that...and can you please explain one more thing ...what does that mean by prorata basis when it comes to ext Auditor...
> like i was reading one immigration firm website that everyone was expecting from 7th september round that ext auditor will go in pro rata but didnt went into that.according to them it was good for ext auditor 60 pointers..
> Thanks in advance


I never understood DIBP definition of pro rata. My understanding is that if a occupation is declared as pro rata, then limited and equal per month invitations would be sent so as to last until the end of the year. But, last year, ICT BA was declared pro-rata sometime around end of 2014, with say, 300 seats left. We thought they would now invite only 50 per month so as to last until end of June 2015. But, instead, they invited more and the ceiling for ICT BA reached in Feb 2014 itself.


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I never understood DIBP definition of pro rata. My understanding is that if a occupation is declared as pro rata, then limited and equal per month invitations would be sent so as to last until the end of the year. But, last year, ICT BA was declared pro-rata sometime around end of 2014, with say, 300 seats left. We thought they would now invite only 50 per month so as to last until end of June 2015. But, instead, they invited more and the ceiling for ICT BA reached in Feb 2014 itself.


Take a look here: https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> A1. Mention YES for other names, and from what I remember, there is a field "Give Reasons" where you just specify something like "Last name sometimes spelled as Siddiqi instead of Siddique". No need of any affidavit. My wife's name had the same scenario and I did not provide any affidavit. CO hasn't complained about it either (yet). I think affidavit is required if the name itself changes. We chose not to change my wife's last name after marriage, so no affidavits in my application.
> 
> A2. This in itself is a bigger topic and discussed at large on the forums. Please search. There is extensive information available including documents checklist and other things.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed answers for my queries. Yes, my real work experience is 10 years. ACS deducted 2 years leaving the skilled/ relevant experience as 8 years (which happens to be from the same company)


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Keeda,
I have applied for Internal Auditor for NSW 190 
Below are the details – 
Age Points - 30 
Vetassess - Positive Assessment May 2015
Positive Experience counted for 3.1 yrs - 5 points
Education - Bachelor Degree - 15 Points
IELTS - S-7.5 R-6 W -6.5 L-6 Overall 6.5 - Zero points
Partner Points - 5 Partner IELTS - S-7 L- 7 R-6.5 W- 6 Overall 6.5
EOI points ( 55 points + 5 SS NSW) for 190 NSW - 60 Submitted 26th July 2015
What are the chances of getting an invite from NSW? Should I wait for October, November or December rounds? Or go for PTE or IELTS again to increase the points
Second Option - 489 visa Queensland I can claim 65 Points (55+10 SS).I have also got email confirmation from BMSQ to apply for 489 visa.
But catch is the new skilled occupation list is due in end of September for 489 Queensland, under which internal auditor would be requiring mandatory Australian experience of 2 years due to which i would be not eligible to apply.
Below are options – 
1.	I have an opportunity to enter Australia although on provisional visa 489. 
2.	Should I continue to wait for 190 and try and get a better English score
3.	NSW is very much in demand and the processing time is also lengthy, with no guarantee of Invite
4. Will it be sensible to go for 489 right now and look to enter Australia first and then work around options for a PR or continue to workout for 190 with a better English score
Any advice or suggestion from your experience would be of great help.

One more question - Can i apply for two EOI's one for NSW 190 and other for Queensland 489 ...? is this possible 
Thanks,
Yogesh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yogesh,

I would say neither 190 nor 489. There is a lot of uncertainty in 489 and a long processing time. 190- like you said too might take some time to get invited for. Instead, work towards English and aim for 189.

Yes, perfectly fine to file more than 1 EOIs: *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit*


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all I filed my EOI for external auditor on 22/08 with 60 points for 189 and 190. I will get additional 5 points by 10th November. Is there any chance for me to get invite on oct round or will have to wait for the December one and will
There be any invitations sent out in December


----------



## varunverma (Mar 10, 2014)

Got the invite in last draw.. could someone please add me in the whatsapp group for further steps.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> A1. Mention YES for other names, and from what I remember, there is a field "Give Reasons" where you just specify something like "Last name sometimes spelled as Siddiqi instead of Siddique". No need of any affidavit. My wife's name had the same scenario and I did not provide any affidavit. CO hasn't complained about it either (yet). I think affidavit is required if the name itself changes. We chose not to change my wife's last name after marriage, so no affidavits in my application.
> 
> A2. This in itself is a bigger topic and discussed at large on the forums. Please search. There is extensive information available including documents checklist and other things.
> 
> ...


I already have an affidavit for 1st query. Do i submit it in advance or wait if CO asks for it


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Keeda for your help. Does I have realistic chance with nsw given my ielts score ? What score is required in English to get a invite from nsw. The website dibp says six in each and Nsw follows the same. 
IELTS - S-7.5 R-6 W -6.5 L-6 Overall 6.5 - Zero points


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

nadirap80 said:


> Hi, i submitted my eoi 18th july with 60points in civil engineering. I was expected my eoi in august round but i didn't get in that because the cut off date was 9th july and i applied 18th. You will defenetly get invite in next round. Good luck.


Thanks dude


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yiyengar said:


> Thanks Keeda for your help. Does I have realistic chance with nsw given my ielts score ? What score is required in English to get a invite from nsw. The website dibp says six in each and Nsw follows the same.
> IELTS - S-7.5 R-6 W -6.5 L-6 Overall 6.5 - Zero points


I am not sure about detailed 190 process at NSW, but you should get a lot of info on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> I already have an affidavit for 1st query. Do i submit it in advance or wait if CO asks for it


I would still say not to upload and wait for CO to request for it. Yours is not really a change in the name, but just a slightly different spelling. Also, I am not able to find any category that you will be able to upload that affidavit under. The closest is "Change of Name, Evidence of", but to me this is for those who change their names (like after marriage).


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Gloria,
> 
> I didn't track 2631 invites closely. Do you remember the last person from this occupation who got invited in September?
> 
> ...


yes? keeda? he/she was applied on 27/07 and got invited on7/September with 60 points


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

If that's the case, may be I can expect invite in Oct round....hopefully


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria121 said:


> yes? keeda? he/she was applied on 27/07 and got invited on7/September with 60 points


So it seems around 20 days of backlog got cleared for your occupation in September. Assuming it moves somewhat at the same rate:
Oct=17-Aug
Nov=07-Sep

Thus, expect to get invited on 02-November.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi KeeDa, 
I must admire your analysis for the process, do you think, I need to go for my partner's 5 points for getting a solid chance of invitation in OCT round, currently I am with 60 points for 189?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Furqan said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> I must admire your analysis for the process, do you think, I need to go for my partner's 5 points for getting a solid chance of invitation in OCT round, currently I am with 60 points for 189?


It's your call to decide whether it would be worthwhile spending A$500 just for getting invited a month or two earlier.

Edit: You already are in Sydney! Why the rush then? Is your existing visa expiring soon or some such reason?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey @KeeDa would appreciate it if you could have a quick look at my post at: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/859794-functional-english-requirement-spouse-4-yrs-study-en-degree-not-yet-completed.html

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## leon16 (Jul 15, 2015)

hI,
Can anyone please suggest how long does it take for a hairdresser(csol)to get an invite with 70 points.
Thanks..


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

I am on a bridging visa, extended to a TR visa 485, my partner's ACS is already done, just Ielts with 6 each left to qualify for additional points, I agree to your point, only charm is to have Medicare, so that I can avoid medical insurance expense.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi Ke,

Do you have any clue, how DIBP are sending invite to applicants...because as Gloria has mentioned that somebody with 60 points EOI submitted on 27/07 got the invite in September round, while some are still waiting with 60 points, EOI submission date 3rd week of July for same 263111.





KeeDa said:


> So it seems around 20 days of backlog got cleared for your occupation in September. Assuming it moves somewhat at the same rate:
> Oct=17-Aug
> Nov=07-Sep
> 
> Thus, expect to get invited on 02-November.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Furqan,

Thats good to know about ACS already being done. IELTS itself has a longer wait time to get a test date and then to get the result as compared to PTE. If she is already well prepared for PTE, then try doing that instead. I've heard its easier to score in PTE, and for a 6 band score, she might be able to achieve it with just a week worth of preparation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Ke,
> 
> Do you have any clue, how DIBP are sending invite to applicants...because as Gloria has mentioned that somebody with 60 points EOI submitted on 27/07 got the invite in September round, while some are still waiting with 60 points, EOI submission date 3rd week of July for same 263111.


Hi Sanjay,

That cannot happen with same occupation and same points. Someone somewhere is wrong here. Just a few days back I heard from a member here (who was confused as to why he did not get the invite) and after a few PM and email exchanges, finally when we got to see the pdf export of his EOI (that an agent had supposedly submitted), it turned out that the EOI wasn't submitted at all. Similar story from last year with someone in the UK. So, if there is an agent involved, I suggest that applicants demand the pdf report from them.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi keeda, 

I have also applied through an agent.

I have logged in and my status is showing as submitted, it means its done right


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hi keeda,
> 
> I have also applied through an agent.
> 
> I have logged in and my status is showing as submitted, it means its done right


Yes, the status SUBMITTED means all is well.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you keeda, helpful as always


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Can you let me know how to import your EOI to your account. Last time I checked there was no option in Skillselect to create an account without first entering all the details that is required to create an EOI. 

Can I just create a skillselect account and import the EOI my agent has sent?




arun32 said:


> Hi keeda,
> 
> I have also applied through an agent.
> 
> I have logged in and my status is showing as submitted, it means its done right


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

oz_rockz said:


> Can you let me know how to import your EOI to your account. Last time I checked there was no option in Skillselect to create an account without first entering all the details that is required to create an EOI.
> 
> Can I just create a skillselect account and import the EOI my agent has sent?


Can't import the EOI. There is no such option. All you can do is ask the agent to use the save-as-pdf option and show you the PDF. Another option is to walk into their office and see the EOI online.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Members need some advice in making Visa Payment. None of the credit card has limit to make payment of 3600 AUD to convert in my currency it is around 1.83.000 INR. 

I checked with back about paying via debit card and the limit set is of 1.75.000 INR also not sure if the debit card payment will be accepted from India? 

Checked for forex card and for that they need Visa along with the travel ticket details without which they cannot provide one so that option is kind of closed.

Is it possible to make payment via multiple Credit card from different bank, as in together I shall be able to make it easily.

All thoughts would be deeply appreciated. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Members need some advice in making Visa Payment. None of the credit card has limit to make payment of 3600 AUD to convert in my currency it is around 1.83.000 INR.
> 
> I checked with back about paying via debit card and the limit set is of 1.75.000 INR also not sure if the debit card payment will be accepted from India?
> 
> ...


Use ICICI Travel Card to make the payment. Search this forum for details.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi ivanskinner,

You can approach icici bank , they have one time card payment facility


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html*


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Keeda for all your help. Will check the link provided.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Keeda, do we have to enter all academic details from secondary level and above (latest degree) while filing the 189 visa invitation? OR latest degree details is sufficient.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Hello Keeda, do we have to enter all academic details from secondary level and above (latest degree) while filing the 189 visa invitation? OR latest degree details is sufficient.


The question states "secondary level and above". So enter HSC, graduation, and if you have, post graduation details.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Guys Can you please confirm if ICT Business Analyst (261111) got invites with 60 Pts in the September round.. is there a place where I can go and check this


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Guys Can you please confirm if ICT Business Analyst (261111) got invites with 60 Pts in the September round.. is there a place where I can go and check this


From what I know, the cut-off for ICT BA still is at 65.
Hopefully in a few weeks time they should publish the results here: *SkillSelect* (under Invitation rounds --> Current invitation round)


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Guys Can you please confirm if ICT Business Analyst (261111) got invites with 60 Pts in the September round.. is there a place where I can go and check this


Hey Dreamsanj - when did you send your EOI?

I applied under 60 points also on the 4th September, and 65 points with the 190....

How was your score made up to 60 points?


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dear keeda,

I have 65 points for 190 and preofession is business analyst.i submitted my EOI on 29th july.as per the trends i can expect invite in november probably.is that true?



KeeDa said:


> Gloria121 said:
> 
> 
> > yes? keeda? he/she was applied on 27/07 and got invited on7/September with 60 points
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maqsood041 said:


> Dear keeda,
> 
> I have 65 points for 190 and preofession is business analyst.i submitted my EOI on 29th july.as per the trends i can expect invite in november probably.is that true?


This EOI invitations/ EOI rounds thread relates to 189 where invitations are sent on a specific day of the month and limited by the occupation ceiling. For 190, invitations can be sent at any time throughout the year and there is no cap or occupation ceiling. The 190 invite depends on the state you have applied for and their selection criteria. You should subscribe to another relevant 190 related forum thread based on which state you have applied for. For NSW, this is the current thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html*


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Keeda...the link provided has given answers to most of my questions. Your assistance has been really very helpful...
I have added you on my friend list can you please also add me on your list for any future advice or guidance...
Regards,
Yogesh I


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

maqsood041 said:


> Dear keeda,
> 
> I have 65 points for 190 and preofession is business analyst.i submitted my EOI on 29th july.as per the trends i can expect invite in november probably.is that true?


As per the curreny standings, people with 65points are getting visas..and in one of the forum the last person to get the visa had applied for eoi in 12th July 2013....previous closing as per the august official numbers was 23rd June with 65 marks. 

Please note the official numbers for Sept draw are not yet out..we expect it in around 2 week from 7th Sept as per people experience. U can see the data in skillselect site, previous round s details .


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Use ICICI Travel Card to make the payment. Search this forum for details.


Yesterday I had a word with Icici bank CC over the phone, he told me to get a travel card need to show visa along with ticket details. Right now all i have is the invitation to apply other than that nothing. 

As said, will check with other branches and see if that can be arranged. So once the travel card is there is there a limit of payment or can I make whole payment in one go

Also did anyone tried paying via partial payment via credit card?


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I need the help on the following situation.
Background: I received 489 visa on 19/08/2015, for this visa I have paid 2nd VAC for my wife. Now on 07/09/2015 I have received the invitation for 198 visa and I am planning to apply for this visa. Till date I have not landed to the Australia.

Q1: Can I get the concession on 2nd VAC for 189 visa, (as I have already paid for 489 visa) ?
Q2: If it is required to pay 2nd VAC for 189 visa, than can I get the refund of 2nd VAC paid for 489 visa ?
Q3 : If I exclude my wife's name from 189 application, does her visa valid after cancellation of my 489 visa ?


----------



## MaxEOI (Sep 10, 2015)

*ACS Skill Assessment*

Hi everyone, 

I have submitted EOI on June 15th with 60 points. But my Skill Assessment 261312 (developer programmer) is going to be expired on January 19th 2016. If I don't get invited then, what should I do? Submit a new EOI and wait for ages?
PS: I have completed Professional Year on June this year.

Thanks for all your ideas!

Kind Regards


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry i mean 189 independant skilled worker.



KeeDa said:


> This EOI invitations/ EOI rounds thread relates to 189 where invitations are sent on a specific day of the month and limited by the occupation ceiling. For 190, invitations can be sent at any time throughout the year and there is no cap or occupation ceiling. The 190 invite depends on the state you have applied for and their selection criteria. You should subscribe to another relevant 190 related forum thread based on which state you have applied for. For NSW, this is the current thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html*


----------



## imagine46 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi keeda,
I have submitted eoi on 27/5/2015 for general accountant for 60 points. Still waiting for invite. I have to renew my assessment because it expires in October. The question is with the going trend, is it better to get new skill assessment under auditor or just renew in general accounting. 
I am confused because I heard rumours on this forum that general accountant is coming off SOL listing next year. Is that true?
Please advise me what is the best thing for me to do in this scenario.
Thanks in advance much appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yiyengar said:


> Thanks Keeda...the link provided has given answers to most of my questions. Your assistance has been really very helpful...
> I have added you on my friend list can you please also add me on your list for any future advice or guidance...
> Regards,
> Yogesh I


Hi,
I didn't get any friend request. It still says "Your friends list is empty". You can drop me a PM anytime.

Regards,
KeeDa


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

MaxEOI said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on June 15th with 60 points. But my Skill Assessment 261312 (developer programmer) is going to be expired on January 19th 2016. If I don't get invited then, what should I do? Submit a new EOI and wait for ages?
> PS: I have completed Professional Year on June this year.
> ...


I don't remember this well, but I think the assessment ID field is editable. Check that, and if it is indeed the case, then there is no need to create a new EOI (provided your re-assessment still is in the same occupation). Note that in case if the update changes the total points, then DOE will also change.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

imagine46 said:


> Hi keeda,
> I have submitted eoi on 27/5/2015 for general accountant for 60 points. Still waiting for invite. I have to renew my assessment because it expires in October. The question is with the going trend, is it better to get new skill assessment under auditor or just renew in general accounting.
> I am confused because I heard rumours on this forum that general accountant is coming off SOL listing next year. Is that true?
> Please advise me what is the best thing for me to do in this scenario.
> Thanks in advance much appreciated.


Those are just rumors. Unless there is an official statement from DIBP or any other credible agency, don't believe them. Even if any change has to happen, it won't be until July. Wait for January and February and you'll see that a lot of such rumors come up on all sorts of topics ranging from occupations removal, English requirements, age, ceiling values, etc... none of them turn out to be true in July. The only change that happened this year from what I remember is about assessment criteria for accountants profession. Not sure what it was, but to me it seemed like they made it difficult to get assessed (added some more subject requirements or some such thing perhaps). Occupation ceiling values too changed which is understandable and happens every year. They assess the occupation's requirement/ demand and adjust the intake numbers accordingly.

The only factor you should consider at this moment is to see which occupation would give you an early invite and get assessed in that.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need the help on the following situation.
> Background: I received 489 visa on 19/08/2015, for this visa I have paid 2nd VAC for my wife. Now on 07/09/2015 I have received the invitation for 198 visa and I am planning to apply for this visa. Till date I have not landed to the Australia.
> ...



Hi Keeda,

I have similar situation for paying VAC second time.

Could you pls help us to resolve the matter ?


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Yesterday I had a word with Icici bank CC over the phone, he told me to get a travel card need to show visa along with ticket details. Right now all i have is the invitation to apply other than that nothing.
> 
> As said, will check with other branches and see if that can be arranged. So once the travel card is there is there a limit of payment or can I make whole payment in one go
> 
> Also did anyone tried paying via partial payment via credit card?


I didn't pay via ICICI travel card though but i enquired about it from branch. CC guys information varies from person to person.

I suggest you visit the branch. They can help you better than cc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

innipat3 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I have similar situation for paying VAC second time.
> 
> Could you pls help us to resolve the matter ?


Unless it is documented clearly by them about concessions, I am quite certain that there isn't any.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone have any update on what's happening with accountants? Not a single accountant with 70 points that I read about in this forum and others got invited.....this is so frustrating...


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello all,

i have submitted my EOI on 9th september for the occupation 261112 visa type 190 for victoria state spon. (65 points). Waiting for the next Invitation round.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

No My EOI process is completed on 9th september for the victoria state sponsorship 190 visa type with 65 points.


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As next round is going to take place on 7th september (first Monday of each month). Share your knowledge and help each other.


No My EOI process is completed on 9th september for the victoria state sponsorship 190 visa type with 65 points.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any update on what's happening with accountants? Not a single accountant with 70 points that I read about in this forum and others got invited.....this is so frustrating...


No  i submitted eoi on 2 aug with 65 points for 2211 and still waiting as well.

Last month results on invitation round published on the website on the monday one week after the invitation round, hopefully it will publish this coming monday too so we can see what happened with accountants.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Today I visited 3 different banks to get a Travel card but they all have the same theme song of get the Visa and the travel ticket. 

Guys I am from New Delhi India, did any one from here made payment via Travel card or by any other mean. Kindly share your input to help me paying the Visa fee as none of the credit card has such a limit.

Cheerss!!! Waiting for some support.


----------



## maxdie (Mar 24, 2015)

Any Registered Nurses in this forum got invited for 7 Sep 2015??


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

stardustt07 said:


> MSN said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Stardustt07 - I've got 65 Points & submitted my EOI on 02.08.2015 as well forAccountant...hopefully the situation is better next month!!


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, 

If you have credit cards with less limit, for example banks like standard chartered, Citi etc will let you pay in advance to increase your credit limit on your credit card, I am also going to do the same thing, just talk to your bank customer care.

Say for the example you want to do a transaction of 2L and you have only 1.5L credit limit, top up another 75000 to your credi card account from your bank and talk to your customer care to increase the limit (most of the time that happens automatically).

Once you charge give a call to the customer care to inform about the date of transaction for such big amount and this will avoid any further complication from bank aide as well.

Regards
Afdal



ivanskinner007 said:


> Today I visited 3 different banks to get a Travel card but they all have the same theme song of get the Visa and the travel ticket.
> 
> Guys I am from New Delhi India, did any one from here made payment via Travel card or by any other mean. Kindly share your input to help me paying the Visa fee as none of the credit card has such a limit.
> 
> Cheerss!!! Waiting for some support.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Keeda, how i can PM? i have discuss 1 urgent query


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Click on my name. A dropdown opens with an option "Send a private message to KeeDa"
Or, use this link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=newpm and start typing my name in the "To" field and it should help you auto-complete.

Edit: Even better: a direct link: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=newpm&u=646865*


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Click on my name. A dropdown opens with an option "Send a private message to KeeDa"
> Or, use this link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=newpm and start typing my name in the "To" field and it should help you auto-complete.
> 
> Edit: Even better: a direct link: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=newpm&u=646865*


Thank you. Message already sent. Please reply when you have time.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Keeda, I would like to upload bank statements highlighting salaries.My salary account is UBL bank.Can I download the yearly statement online which is a coloured one and highlight just the row having salary credit ? or Do I need to go to the bank and ask for statement that is attested by them ? Also do we have to notarized as well?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Colour downloaded statement is fine, but get it stamped from the bank. You can highlight the salary credited line. Many have done so in the past. Notarization not required.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello guys ,

Is there any forum for 7th September EOI and who lodge their visa's .

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eptember-2015-189-visa-applicants-status.html*


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/859922-september-2015-189-visa-applicants-status.html


Thanks 

KeeDa


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Will there be an invitation round on the 5th of oct despite being the labour day in australia???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

umairyc said:


> Will there be an invitation round on the 5th of oct despite being the labour day in australia???


Should be because it is an automated process. Does not need any human intervention.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

*233411 - Electronics Engineer*

Haven't received invitation this round. Not so lucky I suppose. Anybody with the same occupation code (233411- Electronics Engineer) got invitation this round with 60 points? 

I am getting little bit worried because my IELTS is gonna expire (36 months) this December.     

Any update on this occupation?


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

no dear, I am also sailing in same boat. 

I am also an Electronics Engineer with 55+5 points filed EOI on 10th July 2015 but no success.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> no dear, I am also sailing in same boat.
> 
> I am also an Electronics Engineer with 55+5 points filed EOI on 10th July 2015 but no success.


Hay, 

You applied on July ???? I guess I am loosing hope now


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Guys, I am pretty sure you two are competing in two different categories, i.e for different visas.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

nolan said:


> Hay,
> 
> You applied on July ???? I guess I am loosing hope now


Your points are 60. however you are comparing points with 55+5(SS point). 55+5 don't get 189 visa invitation. I am hopeful that you will get invitation in Nov-15.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Colour downloaded statement is fine, but get it stamped from the bank. You can highlight the salary credited line. Many have done so in the past. Notarization not required.


Dear KeeDa

I have following queries regarding visa.

Payslips are required from which date, as its difficult to collect them from day 1?
And colored copies are required, as ACS did on black n white copies?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

myasirma said:


> Dear KeeDa
> 
> I have following queries regarding visa.
> 
> ...


Payslips along with matching bank statements for the relevant period mostly fulfills the employment evidence requirement. Sometimes CO might ask for tax documents too though.

Could not understand your second question regarding comparison with ACS. I guess you meant to ask if attestation is required? Well, if it is a colour scan, then not required. If black and white, then get it attested/ certified, colour scan it back and use the colour scan.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys i have submitted my EOI on 26 aug 2015 under visa class 489fs with 60!points for softwear developer 261312. Sonwhat are my chances of getting invitation and how long should i wait to get invitation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> Hey guys i have submitted my EOI on 26 aug 2015 under visa class 489fs with 60!points for softwear developer 261312. Sonwhat are my chances of getting invitation and how long should i wait to get invitation.


It is going to be a very long wait (years perhaps) because there are a lot of 189 candidates for 2613. From skillselect website:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional - Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:


ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It is going to be a very long wait (years perhaps) because there are a lot of 189 candidates for 2613. From skillselect website:
> 
> SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional - Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:
> 
> ...


Thanks for replY keeda...i have a one more que what if i manage to score 70 in 489 and 60 in 189 because i am thinking of giving another chance to Ielts to score more so that i would be able to make it to 70 for 489 and 60 for 189 i want to ask if i could make it then what would be my chances of getting invitation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> Thanks for replY keeda...i have a one more que what if i manage to score 70 in 489 and 60 in 189 because i am thinking of giving another chance to Ielts to score more so that i would be able to make it to 70 for 489 and 60 for 189 i want to ask if i could make it then what would be my chances of getting invitation.


Then you would have more chances on your 189 with 60 points than with 489. Going by current trend, for 2613, it could still take 3 to 4 months for 189 invitation to arrive with 60 points though.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> I have applied 190. But just curious whether they are giving invitation for mechanical engineers .. thanks
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Haven't you applied for 189?
Mech Engrs with 60 points should have received 189 invitation.
From your post, I can see that you had relied on NSW 190 only. All
Mech Engrs with 60 point should have received invitation on 7 sept.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Haven't you applied for 189?
> Mech Engrs with 60 points should have received 189 invitation.
> From your post, I can see that you had relied on NSW 190 only. All
> Mech Engrs with 60 point should have received invitation on 7 sept.


Hi.. I don't have 60 points for 189. I have only 55 without state sponsorship..

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Keeda/Seniors, Please guide on following queries.

1. My relevant experience is from single company which is 8+ year(ACS approved). However i worked in 3 companies in last 10 years. Do i have to submit experience letters from companies which are irrelevant as per ACS?
2. To proof my work experience, i am submitting following docs 
a. my experience letter along with JD's which i sent at the time of ACS assessment. Also attached the latest experience letter with JD from company that i am working in the same organization.
b. Tax returns from 2007 till 2015
c. Bank Statement from Aug 2007 till 10Sep 2015. kindly note that i am claiming point after July 2007 as per ACS.
d. Salary slips from June 2013 till Aug 2015. I lost salary slips of initial years. Is there is in problem/issue. i assume above items (ITR & bank statement) will cover.

Please guide what docs i am missing to prove my overseas work experience.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Abbas,

The documents that you listed should suffice.
As for previous companies the experience from which isn't counting towards points- you need not submit anything from them, but if you have already, then no harm providing those. For them, just the JD and experience letters will do. No need to provide financial documents from that period.


----------



## shishirpai19 (Jun 7, 2015)

Any news on whats the status of Accountants?????


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

*query regarding Designation*

Hi Seniors,

While I was filing my application, a question arise in my mind.
In my experience letter, four designations have been mentioned for the same roles and responsibilities:
Designation 1 -> Jan'10 to Apr'10
Designation 2 -> Apr'10 to Jun'11
Designation 3 -> Jun'11 to Oct'13
Designation 4 -> Oct'13 to Jul'14

I used this experience letter for ACS assessment and employment only after Jan'12 was relevant to my skill. So I used following in my EOI,
Designation 3 -> Jan'10 to Jan'12 (Not relevant) - here I used the last designation of this period.
Designation 4 -> Feb'12 to Jul'14 (Relevant) - here I used the last designation of this period.

Now, I have got Invitation. Do I need to fill the application as per my experience letter or as per EOI? Though there is not going to be any impact on my points. But still i want to be on safer side.

Thanks In advance for your help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> While I was filing my application, a question arise in my mind.
> In my experience letter, four designations have been mentioned for the same roles and responsibilities:
> ...


EOI data gets copied as-is in the visa application. No need to edit it in there. Then there are additional 2 questions and lookout for words like "related" or "relevant" in those. These two words mean the questions are asking about ACS certified skilled experience only. For instance, one question asks if you have been employed in the last 10 years. Mention YES here. Then another one asks about selecting (from a dropdown with values 3/5/8+) "relevant" or "closely related" work experience in the last 10 years. Select the right value/ bracket as per the points claim. Other than these, I don't remember having to specifically fill in anything (mostly because things were copied from EOI into the immiAccount).


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Folks,

Do not worry, Australia immigration department takes time during the month of July and August as they reorganize many departments internally as a new years process of intakes. This is my last years experience which I am sharing with you guys. Once all is streamlined the VISA invites will be going flow as usual. 

The fastest months I have noticed were Nov to April where people are getting invite on the same day when the draw was taking place after submitting EOI.

Have patience and learn the surviving skills as VISA is not the final destiny , you need to have the JOB !!!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,

Anyone could shed some light on when would DIBP update with the previous round results?? Its been almost more than a week, but still page shows the old draw..!! Just curious to know ICT cut off dates.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone could shed some light on when would DIBP update with the previous round results?? Its been almost more than a week, but still page shows the old draw..!! Just curious to know ICT cut off dates.


They don't follow any time frame for this, July round was published in a month while August round was published within a week.


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am new in this forum, i have a doubt.
I created my EOI in June 2014 with 55 points, and now my points increased to 65 because fo Ielts.. I updated my EOI on 11/9/2015. But on the homepage it still shows date created as June 2014 and date of effect as 11/9/2015. How would they select the EOIs.

My occupation is computer networks and what are my chances of getting an invitation in Oct.. Any advise is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Aly0021 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new in this forum, i have a doubt.
> I created my EOI in June 2014 with 55 points, and now my points increased to 65 because fo Ielts.. I updated my EOI on 11/9/2015. But on the homepage it still shows date created as June 2014 and date of effect as 11/9/2015. How would they select the EOIs.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Date o Effect is what matters, DIBP will consider your EOI date as 11/09 with 65 points for coming invitation rounds. Thanks


----------



## expat2016 (Sep 16, 2015)

*good luck*

Hi, 

I've been reading this forum for ages but this is my first post. 
Wanted to wish to everybody good luck and get a grant fast .


My history is the following:

ANZSCO Code: 261313
ACS Application: 14th July 2015
ACS +ve: 21st July 2015
EOI 189 (70 Points): 6th August 2015
Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: ...
Documents Uploaded: ...
PCC: ...
Medicals: ...


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Aly0021 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new in this forum, i have a doubt.
> I created my EOI in June 2014 with 55 points, and now my points increased to 65 because fo Ielts.. I updated my EOI on 11/9/2015. But on the homepage it still shows date created as June 2014 and date of effect as 11/9/2015. How would they select the EOIs.
> 
> ...



with 65 points you will definitely get invite in Oct round. 
Check my timeline, i got invited in less than 10 days with same points and in same occupation. 

start preparing your paper :eyebrows:


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Surya123 and Zebust..
Zebust can you please tell me what documents do I need to prepare??


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Keeda
I have submitted my application ,paid fee and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical

The application status is "application received".all the docs I uploaded are shown as"received"

Please can you let me know what else should I take care proactively?

There is a button that says "organize your health exam". Not sure if I should do this now.

For PCC,I should get receive in a few weeks from US and for India,I will apply sometime next week.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wenz said:


> Not so much info from the invited eoi 233512 with 60 points
> 
> When's ur doe Sam?


wats doe.?? i submitted my application on 18th august..you have any info on whether the ceiling vs quota filled data given on website is updated till when?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Keeda
> I have submitted my application ,paid fee and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical
> 
> The application status is "application received".all the docs I uploaded are shown as"received"
> ...


You are all good so far, but don't deliberately delay things. For ex, if you already have one PCC, then upload that one, and then the other overseas PCC whenever you get it. Since you've already applied for the PCC, then I think it is not the IED reason that you are waiting for to get the medicals done. So, click that Organize Health button, fill up the popup declaration form and print out the resulting referral letter (do this for all applicants). Call the nearest medical center to get an appointment and carry this letter along with you (and your passports).


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you Keeda.


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Keeda, can you please tell me the list of documents i need to submit with application. I want to make sure i have all the required documents with me.
Thanks


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

hello keeda/ Seniors, i need your support on following query. 

I was born in Multan, Pakistan. I lived there from 1983 till April 2006. Then i moved to Islamabad , Pakistan because i got job there. I am still living in Islamabad. I have to submit PCC for last 10 years. Do i submit/arrange 2*PCC from both cities or from May 2006 till now is fine. Please guide.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

results are out for 7 sept on the page!!

It's been changed to 2 invitation rounds per month: next invitation rounds will be 9 oct and 23 oct; 1000 invites each.

cut off points was 70 points for accountants last month!! EOI date 6 Aug.  Looks like there are heaps of backlog for even 70 points from after 6 August and also 65 points from after July.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Results published. Ceiling reached for Auditors. . From now onwards 2 rounds per month. .


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Also total accountants 2211 invited seems to only be 20 last round?? 

Increased from 420 to 440 out of 2525 spots if you check the occupation ceiling! Thats really odd, unless they're saving the quota to distribute more in the rest of the year?


----------



## BenSun (Sep 6, 2015)

stardustt07 said:


> Also total accountants 2211 invited seems to only be 20 last round??
> 
> Increased from 420 to 440 out of 2525 spots if you check the occupation ceiling! Thats really odd, unless they're saving the quota to distribute more in the rest of the year?


I noticed that too, this is very strange as they said 2525 will be distributed evenly every month so 210 should be invited each month...which is what happened for the July & August. 

Keeda & other seniors - Have you experienced this before, where number of invitations have not been fully sent where there's been a ceiling value applied?

__________________

Accountant | 189 | EOI Submitted 02.08.15 | 65 Points


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Guys.
Please look at my Signature for my PR process timeline.
Now, i have some queries. My passport is less than 6 months old(expiring in Feb’16) and i am an onshore applicant. last week i came back to Bangladesh and today i applied for a new (renew) passport. i know i have to fillup form 929 and upload my new passport details to immi account. But, do i also have to arrange a new PCC or do the form 80/1221 or anything else?

I have not seen the ‘Request Complete’ button and do anyone know why?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BenSun said:


> I noticed that too, this is very strange as they said 2525 will be distributed evenly every month so 210 should be invited each month...which is what happened for the July & August.
> 
> Keeda & other seniors - Have you experienced this before, where number of invitations have not been fully sent where there's been a ceiling value applied?
> 
> ...


Never seen this before. Maybe they decided to divide the 2300 invites for September this way so as to give more to other occupations. I hope it was only for September that they did this and in coming months they balance the numbers in a better way.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aafarup said:


> Hi Guys.
> Please look at my Signature for my PR process timeline.
> Now, i have some queries. My passport is less than 6 months old(expiring in Feb’16) and i am an onshore applicant. last week i came back to Bangladesh and today i applied for a new (renew) passport. i know i have to fillup form 929 and upload my new passport details to immi account. But, do i also have to arrange a new PCC or do the form 80/1221 or anything else?
> 
> I have not seen the ‘Request Complete’ button and do anyone know why?


New PCC not required.
Request Complete button appears only if CO has requested you to submit documents and/or medicals.


----------



## bryan00 (Apr 24, 2015)

yup


----------



## xenonsports (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey Guys, I got the invitationon 7th September with 75 points as a Civil Engineer. I applied for my visa 189 on 8th September 

I have already uploaded all the documents that I could including PCC and Medical. How long do you think would it take for my visa to be granted.

Thanks.


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all
I have submitted Eoi on 28/08 for Ext Aud with 60 Points for 189 and 65 for 190. Now just want to know as Dibp has clearly said no more invitations for ext Auditor. So what is the best wayout for me should i get assessment for Gen Accountant?? And plus the main questions..which date of submission will count..means 28th aug with Ext auditor Or new one with accountant.. Please keeda or any senior ..thanks in adance
Thanks


----------



## saurabhnagar (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got my invite on 7th September and have submitted my application

I have also uploaded all documents except PCC and Medical. Today I noticed that i got a link which enabled me to get a request letter for my Medical Test (the one with HAP ID)

My question is, will there be similar link for PCC? Should I wait for the CO to be assigned before I get the PCC?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

saurabhnagar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my invite on 7th September and have submitted my application
> 
> ...


Saurabh,

There won't be any such link for PCC. It is your responsibility to get PCCs done for all applicants who are 16+ years of age and from all countries where they have lived for 12+ months in total.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fuzail said:


> Hi all
> I have submitted Eoi on 28/08 for Ext Aud with 60 Points for 189 and 65 for 190. Now just want to know as Dibp has clearly said no more invitations for ext Auditor. So what is the best wayout for me should i get assessment for Gen Accountant?? And plus the main questions..which date of submission will count..means 28th aug with Ext auditor Or new one with accountant.. Please keeda or any senior ..thanks in adance
> Thanks


Fuzail,

That's correct about no more invites this year for 2212** occupations. If you can, get assessed in another occupation which has better chances of an invitation.

I am sure (because EOI does not allow you to update occupation) a new occupation means a new place in a new queue, so unfortunately, you will start all the way from the end of the queue.


----------



## muktadirgpb (Oct 5, 2014)

*Pcc*

Hi Mentors and comrades
In my application, I included my family members as non-migrating member. In document upload section I found the entire members name and recommended document are PCC, health details and form 1221. My query is as they are not travel with me, is there any necessity to submit all docs or I have to wait for CO advice.

Cheers

Muktadir

Agricultural Scientist | 189 | EOI Submitted 15.07.15 | 60 Points
Invitation: 07 September | Application Submitted 16th September.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

muktadirgpb said:


> Hi Mentors and comrades
> In my application, I included my family members as non-migrating member. In document upload section I found the entire members name and recommended document are PCC, health details and form 1221. My query is as they are not travel with me, is there any necessity to submit all docs or I have to wait for CO advice.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Yes, you will have to submit and do PCC as well as Medicals for them. Related recent post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8270890-post8296.html


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> fuzail said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...




Thanks keeda ..but i have chance to get 190 or 489 invitations...??? Is that right
And 
I am thinking to get assessed under general accountant...have you ever heard people get invitations under any under occupations...
Because accountants can get under 6 occupations

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi everyone just need some advise regarding my wife's inclusion in my 189 application.
I am in Aus and my wife is in overseas and i would like to add her as a dependent in my application. What all documents do i need for her to add her as a dependent in my application for example PCC etc and if visa is granted for her is their any condition she has to come to Aus within certain time.. Very confused with all these questions. Any advise highly aprreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sameer2211 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 18th September 2015 but did not get any confirmation email from skill select.
Is this normal.. 

Thanks,
Sameer


----------



## sameer2211 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 18th September 2015 but did not get any confirmation email from skill select.
Is this normal.. 

Thanks,
Sameer


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

You will get confirmation email from skillselect to notify you that your account is created.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sameer2211 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 18th September 2015 but did not get any confirmation email from skill select.
> Is this normal..
> ...


You haven't received an email saying skillselect account created with your EOI Number?


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Payslips along with matching bank statements for the relevant period mostly fulfills the employment evidence requirement. Sometimes CO might ask for tax documents too though.
> 
> Could not understand your second question regarding comparison with ACS. I guess you meant to ask if attestation is required? Well, if it is a colour scan, then not required. If black and white, then get it attested/ certified, colour scan it back and use the colour scan.


Hello experienced members,

Can someone help consolidate on what all documents required at each stage. ACS? EOI? Visa? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally got around to lodging my application after being invited on the 7th!

Payment done and got the option to upload documents..

However for the travel document it says "a *certified *copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page"

Does that mean a simple scan of the bio-page is not sufficient? Do I need to get it "certified" from somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fuzail said:


> Thanks keeda ..but i have chance to get 190 or 489 invitations...??? Is that right
> And
> I am thinking to get assessed under general accountant...have you ever heard people get invitations under any under occupations...
> Because accountants can get under 6 occupations
> ...


Yes, you still stand a chance with 190. 189 and 489 share the same occupation ceiling, so if the ceiling has reached, then 489 is not an option either. Moreover, 489 are allocated very less seats as compared to 189. In addition to that, if the occupation is under pro-rata, then (from DIBP website): "If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations"

From what I remember, accountants cut-off was at 70 points in September! and even then recent 70 pointers haven't got an invite (i.e. there are applicants with 70 points in the backlog queue). So there is a very tough competition there as well.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aly0021 said:


> Hi everyone just need some advise regarding my wife's inclusion in my 189 application.
> I am in Aus and my wife is in overseas and i would like to add her as a dependent in my application. What all documents do i need for her to add her as a dependent in my application for example PCC etc and if visa is granted for her is their any condition she has to come to Aus within certain time.. Very confused with all these questions. Any advise highly aprreciated.
> Thanks


You can include her while the visa is being processed. Documents required would be:
- Passport
- Marriage Evidence
- Birth Evidence
- Proof of Functional English
- PCC
- Medicals
- Education qualifications (optional)
- Form 80 and 1221 (optional but recommended, and mandatory if CO requests)

Yes, she will have to visit Oz under a specific time. Her grant letter will have an entry "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" (IED as we call it). This most probably will be 12 months from the date she does her PCC or Medicals (whichever is earlier). In case of any health issues, if she is asked to sign the medical declaration, then IED would be 6 months from the date she signs this declaration.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sameer2211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 18th September 2015 but did not get any confirmation email from skill select.
> Is this normal..
> ...


Is normal. You should check online and verify that the status on the top right says SUBMITTED
You will get an email only when this EOI results in an invitation, or gets suspended (when you lodge the visa or when it expires).


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa for your very valuable information..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tikki2282 said:


> Hello experienced members,
> 
> Can someone help consolidate on what all documents required at each stage. ACS? EOI? Visa? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


ACS:

.
├── 01 Personal
│ └── Passport.pdf
├── 02 Education B
│ ├── Certificate.pdf (degree cert)
│ ├── Testamur.pdf (convocation cert)
│ └── Transcript.pdf (marksheets)
├── 03 Education M
│ ├── Certificate.pdf (degree cert)
│ ├── Testamur.pdf (convocation cert)
│ └── Transcript.pdf (marksheets)
├── 04 Employment D
│ ├── Statutory Declaration 1of2.pdf	(SD from manager/ colleague)
│ ├── Statutory Declaration 2of2.pdf	(few payslips and bank statements- preferably first and last)
├── 05 Employment E (documents similar to #04 above)
│ ├── ...
│ ├── ...



EOI:
None

Visa:
Check these threads:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html

My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page 87)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

BatWolf said:


> Finally got around to lodging my application after being invited on the 7th!
> 
> Payment done and got the option to upload documents..
> 
> ...


Colour scan works just fine. I (and many others) uploaded colour scan and CO hasn't complained about it.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you KeeDa.. I appreciate.. If possible please share sample SD?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tikki2282 said:


> Thank you KeeDa.. I appreciate.. If possible please share sample SD?


I just replied to your post on the other thread. See if that works, if not, then drop me a PM.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

1. I see that quite few people uploading form 1221 upfront along with form 80. What is this 1221 form about...i mean is this for change of adress or spelling mistakes correction or.. anything else ? please suggest so that I can upload this... .

2.I saw couple of cases CO is asking for CV. Can we provide the CV we are using in Job portal...or there is any specific format ? please suggest


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Does anyone know what time they start sending invitations on 9th?
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aly0021 said:


> Does anyone know what time they start sending invitations on 9th?
> Thanks


For 189 and 489, midnight 00:00 AEST - i.e. 18:30 IST.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys update your status in the below spreed sheet to track time lines

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1024841965


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Pretty much done everything I can do on my end as I submitted an app for Sri Lankan PCC today! 

SL police should be getting back to me in 2 weeks.

Went to the clinic last Friday and waiting on Health Check results but that should be done within the week.

Only thing I'm a bit anxious about is getting the FBI PCC from the US (lived for 10yrs there). Mailed it out 18th of August but takes like 11 weeks+ to get a response back! 

oh yeah just remembered I should probably email my former employer for a letter just in case... I'm not asking for any points for work xp as I was employed under 3 years but I still put my work history on my application.


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi KeeDa, can you please tell me how to get PCC and Medicals from India.
Thanks


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> For 189 and 489, midnight 00:00 AEST - i.e. 18:30 IST.


Hi KEEDA,
I have submitted the visa application for 189 and waiting. i have seen in this forum about form 80 and 1221. please let me know if this is required. i have done all other docs including PCC and medicals. medicals is showing clearance provided and no action required. have also uploaded the information sheet form the e-medical as a proof of health evidence.

Thanks for your help


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Hi KEEDA,
> I have submitted the visa application for 189 and waiting. i have seen in this forum about form 80 and 1221. please let me know if this is required. i have done all other docs including PCC and medicals. medicals is showing clearance provided and no action required. have also uploaded the information sheet form the e-medical as a proof of health evidence.
> 
> Thanks for your help


As per people i seen some CO asks about 80/1221 but now a days most of the applicants are front lodging these 80 & 1221 just to be safe . so i would recommend you to do so but its upto you 
thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sridhar5ms said:


> Hi KEEDA,
> I have submitted the visa application for 189 and waiting. i have seen in this forum about form 80 and 1221. please let me know if this is required. i have done all other docs including PCC and medicals. medicals is showing clearance provided and no action required. have also uploaded the information sheet form the e-medical as a proof of health evidence.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Form 80 is being asked more often these days. So it would be worthwhile to spend some time and upload it for all adult applicants.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aly0021 said:


> Hi KeeDa, can you please tell me how to get PCC and Medicals from India.
> Thanks


Are you in Sydney or India? Your profile says Sydney. If in India, then follow this thread to know about Indian PCC from within India: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html

If in Sydney, then you will have to apply at the local Embassy. Member jadu87 recently did his PCC from Sydney. He should be able to guide you.

As for medicals (as well as PCC), ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-605.html#post7844546


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa.

Another thing, is it mandatory to have my name in my wife's passport while applying for PCC ? I live in Sydney and i would like to include her in my application but My name is not included in her passport? Do i have to get a new passport with my name included in it??
Thanks mate


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi KeeDa - I have a question regarding partner points for subclass189. Can fiance be considered as partner ? Also, is it necessary to have her occupation on the same skilled occupation list as mine?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi KeeDa - I have a question regarding partner points for subclass189. Can fiance be considered as partner ? Also, is it necessary to have her occupation on the same skilled occupation list as mine?


Yes, can be if you have evidence about living together in a de facto relationship.
Yes, is necessary to be on the same *SOL as yours.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi KeeDa, when you say same sol does that mean if nominated myself in system analyst occupation, my partner also needs to be in system analyst or can it be something else like software engineer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tikki2282 said:


> Hi KeeDa, when you say same sol does that mean if nominated myself in system analyst occupation, my partner also needs to be in system analyst or can it be something else like software engineer.


Right. Can be something else like 'software engineer'. Partner can be from any occupation from the same SOL that applies for your visa. For instance, you are applying for 189 with SA occupation which is on the *SOL*.

You can benefit from partner points if your partner is (and can get a positive assessment for), say, a Chef because Chef too is on the *SOL*.

You cannot benefit from partner points though if your partner is a Software Tester (261314) because it is not on the SOL. It is only listed in the *CSOL*.

Also note that for partner points, partner needs to have *competent English* and must be under 50 years of age.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey Keeda, any update on your Visa application buddy ....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

None yet.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

lol looks like someone deleted a bunch of rows in the tracking excel sheet 

can someone undo that? my entry is gone too along with most of the September applicants..


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys, got direct grant today evening at 5 Melbourne time. 
Onshore visa.
EOI: 27-April-2015
Invitation: 7th September
Visa Lodge: 7th September(Uploaded Indian and Australian Police clearance and other doc's on same day)
Done Medicals on 11th September.
Grant: 16th October . Brisbane GSM team


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Rev1198 said:


> Guys, got direct grant today evening at 5 Melbourne time.
> Onshore visa.
> EOI: 27-April-2015
> Invitation: 7th September
> ...


Congratulation.


----------



## PetitJam (Oct 17, 2015)

hi everyone, i just recently joined this forum. have been following some of the useful advice here.
was just wondering what is the chance of getting invited with 65 points for actuary occupation? my agent advised me to get 70 points in order to get invited.
just curious about that and what do you guys think? thanks.


----------



## AJCM (Oct 17, 2015)

When is the next EOI invitation round ?


----------



## mashmawy (Sep 6, 2015)

*I need your help*



KeeDa said:


> None yet.


Hi KeeDa,
I know You are the super helper here 

below are my info:

189 Invitation: 7th Sep 2015
Visa Lodged: 8th Sep 2015
PCC: 14th October
Medicals: 16th October

Do you know any invited applicant on 7th of Sep. who receive CO contact?

Is it possible to get visa granted without CO contact ?

Thank you boss.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mashmawy said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> I know You are the super helper here
> 
> below are my info:
> ...


Yes, I remember at least 2 people having received the visa who lodged in September. Both were onshore applicants from what I know. They might have posted here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eptember-2015-189-visa-applicants-status.html

Yes, is possible to get the visa without a CO contact. Just ensure that you upload everything and do the medicals as early as possible. Have form 80 for all adult applicants uploaded too. That way when a CO is allocated to your case, most probably, she will find everything in order, no need to contact you for anything else, and thus grant you the visa right away.

Forum members are tracking visa applications and grants in a spreadsheet. I don't have the link, but look for it in the main 189 thread and you should find it in someone's signature there: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang.html

This spreadsheet might help you to know their timelines. But, it is still limited data as not everyone is tracking their info in this spreadsheet.

Please don't sort or filter it online. Download a local copy if you want to sort, filter, etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AJCM said:


> When is the next EOI invitation round ?


23-October.


----------



## AJCM (Oct 17, 2015)

Did any accountant get invitation Oct 7th. What was the point s. Level.


----------



## AJCM (Oct 17, 2015)

Any comment or news on account s invited in 7th October


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

AJCM said:


> Any comment or news on account s invited in 7th October


People with 70 points on the forum haven't been invited. Rumors say that only people with 75+ got invited, but only with the official report which should be published early next week we'll know. The only thing we can do now is to wait and think other ways to either increase the score or get the pr.


----------



## Aly0021 (Jul 2, 2015)

HI everyone, can i upload form 80 for my wife before CO is allocated or i have to wait untill he is assigned? And where i can find form 80?
Thanks


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Keeda,

I received the grant letter today for all of us . We are 3 of us and I am the primary applicant..Many many thanks to you for your support on my questions and doubts. I provided them all documents upfront. 


Is there anything else besides getting a job

Also, my wife's EOI has been lodged with 60 points prior to putting mine with 65 points .Should i go-ahead and get my wife's EOI cancelled now that I have received a grant for all of us with me as a primary applicant? She obviously did not receive an invite yet since it was only lodged in August?


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Aly0021 said:


> HI everyone, can i upload form 80 for my wife before CO is allocated or i have to wait untill he is assigned? And where i can find form 80?
> Thanks


I uploaded it before and that is what people in this forum have recommended. You can just google form 80-189 australia and you will get it. it is a pdf with 18 pages. takes about 30 mins or so to fill it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aly0021 said:


> HI everyone, can i upload form 80 for my wife before CO is allocated or i have to wait untill he is assigned? And where i can find form 80?
> Thanks


Better upload it upfront.



sridhar5ms said:


> I uploaded it before and that is what people in this forum have recommended. You can just google form 80-189 australia and you will get it. it is a pdf with 18 pages. takes about 30 mins or so to fill it.


There may be a other older versions floating around on the Internet. Download the correct and latest version from here: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

timfong said:


> finger crossed for 7th sep


Hey timfogg,

whats about your application updates?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Keeda/Seniors,

CO today requested for PCC which i already submitted at the time of visa submission. I received below text from CO
"I note that you have provided a PCC conducted under your name as it appears in your passport. However i note that you have provided a statutory declaration indicating that you have been known by names other than which appear in your passport. A new PCC is required. Please ensure that the check is conducted on all names that you have been known by" 

Can i send them an email that 

I am not known with different names. I have mentioned in statutory declaration that my complete name is not mentioned in few papers due to lengthy name. Some people used my first & middle name & some used my Middle name in few papers. So I provided statutory declaration to avoid any confusion. In already provided Police character certificate, my complete name is mentioned as per my passport. Police only provide PCC as per complete name mentioned in passport.

Please guide & share your experience. I am so worried


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Keeda,

I've filed my EOI on 30th of Sept,15 with 75 points(261313). When can I expect the Invitation. 
Is it possible to get it on the Invitation round of 6 November 2015.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

newrahul said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I've filed my EOI on 30th of Sept,15 with 75 points(261313). When can I expect the Invitation.
> Is it possible to get it on the Invitation round of 6 November 2015.
> ...


Dear newrahul

It looks surprising about having 75 points under 261313 ANZCO submitted EOI on Sep-30-2015 and still not invited, because DIBP clears candidates having 60+ points till Oct-22-2015. Please re-verify your EOI or submition date and points.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for NSW 489 for ANZSCO Code 262113 (System Administrator). Is there a chance of getting an invite?


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

*Typo Error*



myasirma said:


> Dear newrahul
> 
> It looks surprising about having 75 points under 261313 ANZCO submitted EOI on Sep-30-2015 and still not invited, because DIBP clears candidates having 60+ points till Oct-22-2015. Please re-verify your EOI or submition date and points.


Hello Sir,
Sorry for the typo error...I've submitted my EOI on 30th Oct not 30th Sep. My Bad


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Unfortunately none because 2613 is now under pro-rata arrangements.



vivsontime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for NSW 489 for ANZSCO Code 262113 (System Administrator). Is there a chance of getting an invite?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Unfortunately none because 2613 is now under pro-rata arrangements.


Sorry to ask but what is this pro rata...have been hearing a lot about it.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vivsontime said:


> Sorry to ask but what is this pro rata...have been hearing a lot about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


See if this helps: SkillSelect 23 October 2015 Round Results


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

I've filed my EOI on 30th of Oct,15 with 75 points(261313). When can I expect the Invitation. 
Is it possible to get it on the Invitation round of 6 November 2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

newrahul said:


> I've filed my EOI on 30th of Oct,15 with 75 points(261313). When can I expect the Invitation.
> Is it possible to get it on the Invitation round of 6 November 2015


Yes. You will be among the first to get invited on 06-Nov (05-Nov 18:30 IST).
Can you please share your profile and points breakup?

Thanks.


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes. You will be among the first to get invited on 06-Nov (05-Nov 18:30 IST).
> Can you please share your profile and points breakup?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Keeda,
Please find my points breakup below:
Age 25 - 32 : 30 Points
English Language Ability : 20 Points
Level of educational : 15 Points
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation(ACS) : 10 Points

Total = 75 Points


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

newrahul said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Please find my points breakup below:
> Age 25 - 32 : 30 Points
> English Language Ability : 20 Points
> ...


That's a good score. Ensure that you have 5+ years of skilled experience- i.e. experience counted after ACS given skill-met-date.

With this score, you will get an invite tomorrow (in less than 21 hours from now) :thumb:


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That's a good score. Ensure that you have 5+ years of skilled experience- i.e. experience counted after ACS given skill-met-date.
> 
> With this score, you will get an invite tomorrow (in less than 21 hours from now) :thumb:


My total exp is around 8 years but ACS made it to 6 yrs of skilled exp after 2 yrs deduction


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

newrahul said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Please find my points breakup below:
> Age 25 - 32 : 30 Points
> English Language Ability : 20 Points
> ...


Have you got 8 in each or 9 in each in IELTS?


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Have you got 8 in each or 9 in each in IELTS?


Its 8 or 8.5 in all sections


----------



## newrahul (Nov 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That's a good score. Ensure that you have 5+ years of skilled experience- i.e. experience counted after ACS given skill-met-date.
> 
> With this score, you will get an invite tomorrow (in less than 21 hours from now) :thumb:


Hi Keeda,

Just received a mail from skillselect with Invitation.
Thank you for your perfect reply.
I'll start to fill the VISA form now and would be looking forward for your guidance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

newrahul said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Just received a mail from skillselect with Invitation.
> Thank you for your perfect reply.
> I'll start to fill the VISA form now and would be looking forward for your guidance.


Congrats. You should join the rest of the gang here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-november-2015-round-69.html#post8640441


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

1. I have submitted my EOI (Visa Subclass 189) yesterday for 2613 with 65 points. Any predictions when can I expect the invitation?
2. Will I get an email for invitation or I have to regularly check my Skill Select login as I am not getting any emails from my Skill Select, I don't know why?
3. Shall I wait for invitation for 189 or if there are less chances, shall I apply for NSW SS? What are the chances of getting NSW SS nomination, for that I'll be having 70 (65 + 5) points.?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. I have submitted my EOI (Visa Subclass 189) yesterday for 2613 with 65 points. Any predictions when can I expect the invitation?
> 2. Will I get an email for invitation or I have to regularly check my Skill Select login as I am not getting any emails from my Skill Select, I don't know why?
> ...


Sunil,
You should get an invite in the round on Nov 20. Please follow the below thread for updates - 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round.html 

On being invited, you will get an email from skillselect and the status of your application will change to INVITED


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I had submitted the skill select application for visa 190 with South Australia state sponsorship on the 7th of August. No CO has been allocated yet and it has been more than 3 months now.

Could you please advise on the next plan of action? Shall I call them to check on the case or wait for some more time?


----------



## asrindia1984 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi 

How u apply for the ACS by self or through MARA.. please help me on this ..


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

asrindia1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> How u apply for the ACS by self or through MARA.. please help me on this ..


Dear asrindia1984

Mostly people apply themselves, visit ACS website create user and load required documents. Only guidance is to provide work experience with much details as mentioned on the guidelines.


----------



## asrindia1984 (Nov 25, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear asrindia1984
> 
> Mostly people apply themselves, visit ACS website create user and load required documents. Only guidance is to provide work experience with much details as mentioned on the guidelines.


Hey thanks myasirma, for the quick reply..

i see you applied ACS and got the result positive .. Congrats in advance to all go well for you.. and added to my question, 

My Status : 10 yrs exp working as technical manager in India (having strong technical background), havent got my english test marks yet, preparing for PTE (seems to be easy for me compare to other tests) - Married with kids - initially planning for me to get visa later for my family (because of budget)

My Question:
1. Do i need to go by MARA Agents or by Self
2. If MARA who is best in India, i know every one do mistake and there is no 100% successful agents but as per the exposure to your knowledge who is the above average Agent ?
3. If by self, 
a. which one i have to take first PTE OR ACS ?
b. For ACS i can get the documents (personal, education, marriage docs) certified by Notary public of india, but do i need to get attestation for the Experience letter also.
c. I have releaving letter of all my prev. company which clearly mention most of the dates, position and letterhead, signature but few of them doesnt define the Roles and partime or full time so can i use these releagving letter or i have to get each one from my employers ?? i worked more than 7 companies.
D. Do I need to attest with Indian Nottary public for all my personal and experience documents ?

Please help me to start with these one... i will update the post on my progress.


Please clarify ..

Thanks,
Solai.


----------



## WalidAlfa (Jan 7, 2016)

ajandhyala said:


> hi guys..congrats to those who got the invitations this round. I submitted my EOI on 1 Aug 2015 with 60 points under 2333 ( 189 visa). So far i did not receive invitation this round. What would have gone wrong?? Roughly when can i expect the invite. Are there any among you with similar status.
> 
> Please advise ...


Hello. did you receive the invitation? if so, please advise when?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

My Status : 10 yrs exp working as technical manager in India (having strong technical background), havent got my english test marks yet, preparing for PTE (seems to be easy for me compare to other tests) - Married with kids - initially planning for me to get visa later for my family (because of budget)

My Question:
1. Do i need to go by MARA Agents or by Self

*A MARA agent will charge you around 2Lac for consultation services and a 9 month work will be done in a year, better do it yourself*

2. If MARA who is best in India, i know every one do mistake and there is no 100% successful agents but as per the exposure to your knowledge who is the above average Agent ?
*Almost all the MARA agents have same success rate, because there is not much to do in 189/190 visa subclass*

3. If by self, 
a. which one i have to take first PTE OR ACS ?

*Apply for ACS meanwhile prepare for PTE, as both has to be done before filling EOI*

b. For ACS i can get the documents (personal, education, marriage docs) certified by Notary public of india, but do i need to get attestation for the Experience letter also.

*Just attach colored scans of all the documents, only back and white copies need to be attested, color scans just work fine without attestation*

c. I have releaving letter of all my prev. company which clearly mention most of the dates, position and letterhead, signature but few of them doesnt define the Roles and partime or full time so can i use these releagving letter or i have to get each one from my employers ?? i worked more than 7 companies.

*If you are going to claim points for the work done in these companies, then yes the experience letters have to show role and responsibilities as well as full time/part time, so yes you'll have to get the ones with roles and responsibilities
*

D. Do I need to attest with Indian Nottary public for all my personal and experience documents ?

*As I mentioned earlier, just attach colored scans, then no need to attest anything ...*

Please help me to start with these one... i will update the post on my progress.


Please clarify ..

Thanks,
Solai.


----------



## mashmawy (Sep 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Next month if you are lucky, or else on 02-Nov.


HI Keeda ,

I got the invitation on 7'th of sep.

and I submitted my last document which requested by CO on 13-01-2016 

But I didn't get grant yet 

could you please give me your expectations for the granting date ???


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mashmawy said:


> HI Keeda ,
> 
> I got the invitation on 7'th of sep.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately nobody but DIBP knows the reasons for delays. For some it indeed does take a lot of time to process the PR visa. You can call and enquire if it has been 6+ weeks since you uploaded the requested document.


----------



## mashmawy (Sep 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Unfortunately nobody but DIBP knows the reasons for delays. For some it indeed does take a lot of time to process the PR visa. You can call and enquire if it has been 6+ weeks since you uploaded the requested document.


Thank you sooooooooooooooooooo much , So the only option is to wait :juggle:

THANK YOU ONCE MORE BOSS


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

mashmawy said:


> Thank you sooooooooooooooooooo much , So the only option is to wait :juggle:
> 
> THANK YOU ONCE MORE BOSS


Did you claim work experience? I've heard that applications that claim points on work experience take longer to process too but should be nothing to worry about


----------



## varunverma (Mar 10, 2014)

I am in the same boat..Got invitation on 6th Sept.. 

Co asked for few more docs that was provided on 8Jan.. but still waiting for the decision


----------



## mashmawy (Sep 6, 2015)

stardustt07 said:


> Did you claim work experience? I've heard that applications that claim points on work experience take longer to process too but should be nothing to worry about


Actually I didnt claim for any points. They just asked me for forthure medical tests and those tests took two months to get the result.

Thank you soo much for your concern :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mashmawy (Sep 6, 2015)

varunverma said:


> I am in the same boat..Got invitation on 6th Sept..
> 
> Co asked for few more docs that was provided on 8Jan.. but still waiting for the decision


So Im not alone :welcome:
Im feeling good after your comment :spit:

Thank you soo much :eyebrows:


----------



## mashmawy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

Any news ??????


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I just replied to your post on the other thread. See if that works, if not, then drop me a PM.


Hello Keeda,

I am a beginner and I am trying to apply ACS soon.I am from India,Regarding ACS i need personal guidance and clarifications.Can you please share your mail id.Would be off a great help if you decide to help me out.Please

Thanks Buddy


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> I am a beginner and I am trying to apply ACS soon.I am from India,Regarding ACS i need personal guidance and clarifications.Can you please share your mail id.Would be off a great help if you decide to help me out.Please
> 
> Thanks Buddy


Hello Rajesh

PM functionality isn't enabled for your account as you are a fairly new user here. Instead, I suggest you follow this much more active *thread* and post your queries there.


----------

